# Valvulas Vs Transistores / Vinilo vs CD y SACD



## ivanutn

abro este espacio para que dejen sus experiencias y opiniones personales.

mi opinion: 
a)   el Vinilo supera al cd de manera increible. hace unos dias compare una compactera technics SL-PS900 ( una joya de principios de los 90 muy superior a cualquier DVD player y compactera de 1000 euros ) con un giradiscos Garrard 401 con un brazo SME3012 y capsula Shure V15 . . . misma grabacion ( en vinilo y cd ) y el vinilo le paso el trapo de manera increible.

b)   Las valvulas y los transistores.
las valvulas son muchisimo mejores, note en agudos la diferencia que hay entre un driver de titanio y uno piezoelectrico, medios claros y sin distorción. Y en la parte baja del espectro una calidez que no logra ningun amplificador transistorizado ( no importa que tipo de transistores )

de etapas transistorizadas las unicas que valen la pena ( siempre hablando de equipos Hi-End) son las que empean MosFet.

las valvulas y el vinilo estan un pazo adelante en lo que respecta a calidad.


----------



## Dano

Aquí va mi opinión, sobre Vinilo vs CD prefiero la calidad digital, desde mi punto de vista la calidad de una canción a 320Kbps con una buena tarjeta de sonido es incomparable con un vinilo (solo en calidad).

Luego está el otro tema que es "la vida" que tiene una canción, en esto si se lleva todos los puntos el vinilo, tiene mucha "garra" el sonido.

En conclusión prefiero escuchar música en calidad digital por su practicidad y calidad en agudos y graves, pero cada tanto vuelvo a encender mi tornamesa para escuchar ese sonido que tiene "fuerza".

Y sobre Válvulas vs Transistores, sin duda me quedo con las valvulas, aunque sean grandes, pesadas, calientes, etc, etc...

No hay nada como el sonido valvular, no importe la musica que reproduscas ni con la calidad que entre al amplificador, a la salida siempre suena bién.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Cada ves que en alguno de los foros en los que participo aparece
"Este tema" me da por huir despavorido. 

Porque comenzara una discusion de decenas de paginas para llegar a ninguna conclusion.

Veremos si me equivoco o no


----------



## Dano

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Cada ves que en alguno de los foros en los que participo aparece
> "Este tema" me da por huir despavorido.
> 
> Porque comenzara una discusion de decenas de paginas para llegar a ninguna conclusion.
> 
> Veremos si me equivoco o no



Ya sucedió algo parecido en el tema "millones de watts para principiantes", asi que es de esperar


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Entiendo a fogonazo de quie he leido mucho en los foros y de quien he recopilado mucha información. He escuchado equipos a valvulas nuevos y tiene esa extraña calidez y ruido natural agregado contra mosfet y bipolares donde el sonido es limpio y cristalino, al igual que el vinilo y lo digital (cds y dvds) y yo tengo ambos , casi todo lo que tengo en vinilo lo tengo en cd digital claro, un equipo chi bipoler y uno valvula, hasta hoy solo se que ambos son distintos y no se con cual quedarme unos dias me gusta uno y otros prefiero escuchar otro, creo que me terminare quedando con los dos y recomendando ambos , o talvez nunca terminare de definir que me gusta mas


----------



## capitanp

por los siglos de los siglos....


----------



## ivanutn

con el tema vinilo y digital siempre hay que hablar de CD o SACD, DVD audio, o formatos de baja comprecion o de comprecion nula y con frecuencias de muestreo superiores a 44.1kHz, no d MP3, ya sea a 320kbps o WAV a 320kbps, esos son formatos muy comprimidos, y esos formatos no son de alta calidad.

Con el tema de la calidad digital les comento que para mi solo sirbe para frecuencias bajas, como los amolificadores clase D. a 20kHz tenes muy pocos bits por ciclo, no mas y entonces que calidad podemos tener con archivos de ese tipo, no llegan a eproducir los infinitos valores que poseeria una onda senoidal.

el cd, como los otros soportes digitales no reproduce frecuencias superiores a la mitad de la frec de muestreo. (mas o menos 22kHzpara el CD) pero nuestro organismo es capas qde percibir frecuencias superiores, que si existen en un sistema de grabaion analigico, por mas bajas que sean las amplitudes de estas frecuencias siguen estando allí, y no son cortadas abruptamente como en un soporte digital.
por ej, el piano es uno de los instrumentos mas ricos en armonicas, y un equipo de calidad debe reproducir dichas armonicas para poder reproducir esa nota fielmente. un soporte digital corta abruptamente ese contenido armonico.
por lo que lei y me comentaron es el cuerpo nuestro, nuestro cerebro el que percibe Frecuencias superiores a 20kHz

y de ultima piensenlo asi, toda la tecnologia digital ( al igual que la television) se valen de "defectos" de nuetro organismo para poder funcionar. en una grabacion estereo digital se graban intercaladamente los bits de un canal y del otro, osea que no van de forma continua como en una grabacion analogica.

Yo tube la posibilidad de escuchar cintas de 1", masters de estudio (mi padre posee varias), las reproducimos con un cabezal de un grabador de casette común, solo se escucha un canal, (ya que estas cintas poseen por lo menos 16 canales) y por el cabezal usado no es posible escuchar la grabacion en estereo.
el sonido de esas cintas es realmente imprecionante. Mi viejo en el '93 cuando se compro la compactera creyo que iba a tener el sonido de esas cintas, y quedo decepcionado, compro una de las mejores compacteras y no logro la calidad de sonido que obtubo con cintas de mas de 10 años (en esa epoca) y un pre de cabeza magnetica con un LM que aca lo vendian como kit para armar, la marca era nakan.

para mi la cosa es simple, nuestro oido es analogico, y todo nuestro organismo esta preparado para recibir señales y estimulos que son analogicos, y lo que es digital es una imitacion, basa su funcionamiento en defectos nuestros.

lo que si no discuto es la practicidad y la durabilidad y confiabilidad de un soporte digital.

como un dato aparte, yo tengo 19 años y estoy estudiando ingenieria electronica, soy de la era digital" naci cuando estaba muriendo el audio analogico, pero me quedo con las valvulas y el vinilo.


----------



## fer45

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Cada ves que en alguno de los foros en los que participo aparece
> "Este tema" me da por huir despavorido.
> 
> Porque comenzara una discusion de decenas de paginas para llegar a ninguna conclusion.
> 
> Veremos si me equivoco o no


Nunca te equivocaras, la red está llena de hilos con esta cuestión en casi todos (por no decir todos) los foros que tienen que ver con audio....... que rallada, y lo peor es que no se tienen en cuenta muchos factores, una válvula x puede ser gloria para los oidos contra la misma válvula de otro fabricante, año, etc. que suena una PM,

eso que dice este compi que da igul lo que entre en el amplificador que a la salida suena bien............. "no comments" , el sumus del conocimiento!
mejor que no derroches dinero en válvulas para escuchar tus mp3 pq con un amplificador con operacional ....... te sobra! bajo consumo, ancho de banda, sonido cálido, pocos componentes y muy barato...... lo más caro es la caja, el disipador y el transformador de alimentación 

FOGONAZO, voviendo al tema y aún siendo una rallada, que lo son, no dejan de aparecer cosas tan ridículas y anecdóticas como graciosas, porque lo más curioso, es que la gente que sabe aprovechar lo mejor de ambas técnologias........ son los que nunca participan enn este tipo de "ridículos" hilos.

Saludos compi, ya verás como disfrutamos de no pocas barbaridades


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Es que no entienden que usar valvulas para audio en estos tiempos es completamente ILOGICO?
¿Quien quiere distorcion en su equipo de sonido? La distorción "valvular" no pude sonar "agradable" por el simple hecho de que es distorción... es basura que no se quiere en la salida hacia los parlantes. Considero que es un capricho del oyente, pero bueh, que se le va a hacer.


----------



## Cacho

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Quien quiere distorcion en su equipo de sonido? La distorción "valvular" no pude sonar "agradable" por el simple hecho de que es distorción... es basura que no se quiere en la salida hacia los parlantes. Considero que es un capricho del oyente, pero bueh, que se le va a hacer.



¿Te gusta el Industrial y afirmás que la distorsión es basura?
Mhhhh... Creo que en toda la discografía de NIN no vas a encontrar un solo tema que no tenga una distorsión en la guitarra...

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Te gusta el Industrial y afirmás que la distorsión es basura?
> Mhhhh... Creo que en toda la discografía de NIN no vas a encontrar un solo tema que no tenga una distorsión en la guitarra...
> 
> Saludos



 Basura agradable es este caso. Buen cuello de botella mental.

Saludos!!!


----------



## bebeto

> ¿Es que no entienden que usar valvulas para audio en estos tiempos es completamente ILOGICO?


 
Completamente.... no tiene sentido pensar en equipos valvulares en estos tiempos.... 
Actualmente se quiera o no hay muy buenos equipos hechos con transistores , aparte que los TR tienen la ventaja de que son mas faciles de encontrar y nos cuestan menos que un par de valvulas que lo mas probable es que si las castigamos se nos rompan mas fácil.


----------



## Fogonazo

Sin embargo se siguen fabricando equipos con válvulas y de precios nada económico.


----------



## Cacho

bebeto dijo:


> Completamente.... no tiene sentido pensar en equipos valvulares en estos tiempos...



Ni en vinilos, ni en amplificadores que no sean Clase D, ni en autos con motores que no sean a inyección multipunto, ni en ningún aparato fabricado a mano, ni en...

Que haya tecnologías o procesos que mejoren a otros en algunos o muchos aspectos no quiere decir que los anteriores se vuelvan inútiles.
Hay clavadoras neumáticas, así que el martillo ya no tiene sentido. ¿No? 

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

mmm, ahora es relativo, si nos ponemos a hilar fino, es lo mismo de siempre... La valvula puede esto, el Tr no, el Tr puede esto, la valvula no...
A mi me parece que será imposible quitarlas de la faz de la tierra. Pero es un hecho. ¿Por que se siguen haciendo aparatos que realmente no las necesitan? En el audio, es mas que contundente las puebras...

ahhh, estos bulbos...


----------



## Helminto G.

la razon de que las valvulas sean cosas del pasado es que mentes cerradas no consivan el mejoramiento de estas


el hablar de este tipo de comparaciones es como cuando se habla de politica, religion, futbol, o amor asi que solo respeten la ideologia ajena

en lo personal concuerdo con ivanutn somos seres con sentidos analogicos, nunca e escuchado un amplificador a valvulas asi que solo me gustan por mero romantisismo

los soportes digitales son practicos y nada mas, las frecuencias que no escuchamos muchas veces las sentimos asi que quitarlas es lo que se me hace ilogico


----------



## Tacatomon

El detalle de las frecuencias, no podemos oir mas de 25kHz, así que... De que te sirve tener un sistema de sonido que te banque hasta los 100,000Hz si nunca lo vas a poder oír, es logico lo que se hace con el soporte digital. Nadie se ha quejado por la compresión *Bien Hecha* de un MP3.


----------



## Helminto G.

creo que si hay quien se queje, y dije que las sentimos no que las oigamos presisamente, bueno no creo que hasta los cien mil Hz pero creeme que si se nota la diferencia entre los soportes


----------



## Fogonazo

Este tema:
*Válvulas SI y por que versus válvulas NO y por que*. Ya se trato en el foro (Varias veces)

No repitamos discusiones pasadas.
O si gustan busquen los post específicos donde se han echo y continúen allí.


----------



## A Class

No seria mejor añadir al titulo: Y CON QUE ALTAVOCES?
Porque me se unos cuantos que tienen un buen amplificador a valvulas y aun usan los clasicos altavoces de papel... de 25 wats... y unos tweeters..juas juas juas jaus y sin filtros ni florituras,ni absorvente acustico ni nada de nada,madera a palo seco,jajajaja
Pues hombre,si me regalan un buen amplificado de valvulas,con garantia de por vida,y unas cajitas acusticas como las Nutilus de B&M,pues cambio hasta de gustos musicales,pero como eso me queda medio lejano...va a ser que no,aunque tambien me conformo con unas KEF si me apuran...mi cumpleaños es el 18 de febrero


Para la musica que me gusta,metal,rock,etc de poco me servirian las valvulas,si luego tengo la ``mala costumbre´´ de ecualizar... 
Para acabar ecualizando...pienso que las valvulas perderian toda la gracia,no?

Desde luego,para mi digital,sistema DTS por favor...

Y el vinilo... lo siento,no me gusta el polvo sonando por mis altavoces,y no te digo cuando la aguja pilla una pelusa... jdshdhkaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkk

En cuestion de sonido,me gustan los procesadores de sonido y los recortes de frecuencias en ocasiones,son muy caros unos buenos altavoces full range,asi que no tengo mas remedio que recortar un poquito a veces, y utilizar mis cajas de tres vias... (no me llega el dinero para unas cajas bose,que con un maldito altavoz pueden abarcar un gran  abanico de frecuencias)

Para mi CD originales a ser posible,hay demasiada gente que abusa de la compresion y luego en casa los altavoces parece que estan masticando arena...

Y ustedes que altavoces prefieren? o cuales les gustaria? o cuales estan obligados a utilizar por no tener un alto poder adquisitivo,como el menda?


----------



## Helminto G.

la alta fidelidad es una cadena de elementos cuya calidad total es la del eslabon con menor calidad, asi que no tiene sentido tener un buan ampli si los altavoces suenas de la fregada

el vinilo mas que calidad es un rito limpien bien sus discos


----------



## FavioS35

bueno, de lo poco que sé, es que en la calidad digital, si bien se elimina el ruido al convertirse la señal analógica a digital (datos), y segun dicen, se "elimina" las frecuencias no audibles, no significa que no esten ahi..., en realidad si estan, aunque no las escuchemos, las recibimos en un concierto por ejemplo; y esa es una de las razones por la cual casi todos los grandes de la musica usan equipos a tubos, tanto en los twines, como en los poderes, obviamente porque los transistores se quedan cortos en cuanto a grandes potencias


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Paso por este tema sin dar opinión, ya que no hago nada con expresarme sin poder demostrarla o medir algo. Y lo que no es subjetivo entonces es relativo. 



A Class dijo:


> Y el vinilo... lo siento,no me gusta el polvo sonando por mis altavoces,y no te digo cuando la aguja pilla una pelusa... jdshdhkaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkk





A Class dijo:


> Para mi CD originales a ser posible,hay demasiada gente que abusa de la compresion y luego en casa los altavoces parece que estan masticando arena...



Como me hiciste reir con esas dos frases      aaajajaja 


PD: ya creo que quedó claramente reflejada mi posición, y en cuanto a los amplificadores valvulares lo siento nunca he podido oír alguno.


----------



## Fogonazo

FavioS35 dijo:


> .......obviamente porque los transistores se quedan cortos en cuanto a grandes potencias


¿ De donde sacaste eso ?


----------



## damian2009

El tema del audio es muuuuuuyyyy subjetivo, es como medir a quien le pego más el faso en base a lo que cada uno esta delirando. jajaj. suena gracioso, pero es asi. Desde que nuestro organismo es un ser analogico todo lo que persibimos depende de la manera de comprender de cada uno de nosotros. Una misma sensación es distinta para cada uno. De lo contrario, si todos fuesemos seres digitales sentiriamos lo mismo ante los mismos estimulos porque no habría lugar a interpretaciones varias de un mismo resultado "0 o 1". Sin embargo al percibir los estimulos de forma analógica podemos interpretarlos de infinitas maneras ya que las ondas senoidales no se detiene en un unico resultado como el codigo binario.
Esto no esta solamente atado al audio, sino a todos los sentidos de los cuales estamos comprendidos. Asi que dejense de discutir cosas tan abstractas, es como discutir si "Dios" es mejor que "Alah", o si River es mejor que Boca. jjaja... yo me pregunto, cuantos de ustedes se hicieron un estudio auditivo para saber si estan escuchando bien??


----------



## maton00

es como querer comparar energia generada con vapor (nuclear) a energia por quemado de carbon
la unica diferencia es la eficiencia 
aunque otras digan que el damping,resistencia interna,amortiguacion,etc.
en buena onda


----------



## antiworldx

Es como, los que prefieren los autos FI y los autos carburados...

A mi me gustan las valvulas, pero con audio digital. (mezcla de dos tecnologias pero asi me gusta).

Por fortuna hay para comprar de lo que te guste y hacer la mezcla que mas te acomode.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

damian2009 dijo:


> yo me pregunto, cuantos de ustedes se hicieron un estudio auditivo para saber si estan escuchando bien?


De mi parte, este comentario merece un aplauso. 

Muchos comentarios he leído que juzgan sobre el audio, como si fuesen jueces absolutos, basándose solo en sus oídos. Sin saber que respuesta de frecuencia están interpretando... y sin mediciones objetivas. 


Por ahí le dicen:_ boludofilos_.


----------



## capitanp

FavioS35 dijo:


> bueno, de lo poco que sé, es que en la calidad digital, si bien se elimina el ruido al convertirse la señal analógica a digital (datos), y segun dicen, se "elimina" las frecuencias no audibles, no significa que no esten ahi..., en realidad si estan, aunque no las escuchemos, las recibimos en un concierto por ejemplo; y esa es una de las razones por la cual casi todos los grandes de la musica usan equipos a tubos, tanto en los twines, como en los poderes, obviamente porque los transistores se quedan cortos en cuanto a grandes potencias


 

Para mi es al revez


----------



## ehbressan

capitanp dijo:


> Para mi es al revez



Asi es, los valvulares son de poca potencia, mejor dicho es costoso y laborioso construir amplis valvulares de mucha potencia. No asi con los de estado solido. Por otro lado la grabacion digital no pierde nada de lo analogico. Donde si se saca parte de las señales es en los formatos de compresion (mp3, etc), pero en el audio comun que viene en cualquier cd, esta la misma info que en la cinta o grabacion original, sin el ruido que pueden aportar los distintos sistemas de reproduccion-grabacion (ruido a niveles audibles). Los musicos gustan de usar amplis valvulares para su instrumento ya que permiten colorear su sonido y ademas llevarlos a distorsionar de una manera "gentil" y no dura o agresiva como lo haria un ampli de estado solido. Pero hay que tener en cuenta que el ampli en un instrumento, es como que fuera parte del instrumento. Cuando se habla de alta fidelidad, el termino se refiere a reproducir lo mas fielmente al original. Por ende un valvular no es hi fi, en parte por su performance (valores de distorsion, etc.) si no porque son de baja potencia. Hay que tener en cuenta que para ser hi fi, un amplificador tiene que proveer de por lo menos 60 wattsnominales continuos por canal, si no, esta supeditado a recortar ante los transitorios, y un recorte es muy fea distorsion, por lo tanto no es hi fi. Lo del gusto esta perfecto, cualquiera es libre de elegir con que escuchar, incluso usar controles de tono para ecualizar la musica y adecuarla a un gusto, estado, sala, etc. que hasta se podria tolerar como alta fidelidad (se ecualiza lo que se pierde por mala acustica), pero cuando metemos distorsiones o sea señales que no estaban en el original, se acaba la alta fidelidad. El vinilo sonaba precioso, cristalino diria, pero vivia renegando con la mugre (fritura), puas gastadas, surcos rayados, ruido subsonico, que modulaba señales de medios y agudos (distorsion), cuando llego el cd, creo que nunca estuve tan contento de escuchar la musica de esa manera. Recuerdo que mi banda favorita en su 3er. Long Play (como se llamaban antes los vinilos), el blues "desde que te estoy amando", con el vinilo nunca habia escuchado el chirrido que hacia el pedal del bombo de Bonzo, y lo escuche por primera vez cuando me compre el cd. Eso habla de una calidad y de la otra (y no es subjetivo). Bueno, el tema da para debatir y nunca se pondran de acuerdo los distintos entusiastas, pero de algo estamos seguros, lo mensurable no es opinable y los soportes digitales y modernos amplificadores transistorizados bien diseñados y construidos, miden mejor. Objetivamente han impuesto nuevos limites a la alta fidelidad, que viejas tecnologias ya superadas no podran mejorar. Un moderno y eficiente, seguro y confortable coche Aleman o Japones no nos impediran disfrutar de un v8 a carburador, o un Fiat 128 remodelado y picante, pero es innegable que si de calidad hablamos, no hay punto de comparacion. no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Me gustaría saber que entienden por *Alta Fidelidad (HiFi)*.
Creo que desde ahí debería comenzar la discusión...una vez que todos sepamos de que estamos hablando ...y les garantizo que, mas allá de algunos sentimientos encontrados, la mayoría se va a dar cuenta que solo habla y opina por lo que lee en la web y en las revistas...y por nada mas.

PD: Un aplauso para quien habló sobre hacerse una audiometría


----------



## ehbressan

ezavalla dijo:


> Me gustaría saber que entienden por *Alta Fidelidad (HiFi)*.
> Creo que desde ahí debería comenzar la discusión...una vez que todos sepamos de que estamos hablando ...y les garantizo que, mas allá de algunos sentimientos encontrados, la mayoría se va a dar cuenta que solo habla y opina por lo que lee en la web y en las revistas...y por nada mas.
> 
> PD: Un aplauso para quien habló sobre hacerse una audiometría



Si, bravo, un aplauso !!!!
Bueno, deje en claro lo que es Alta fidelidad desde mi punto de vista. Me gustaria saber cual es el tuyo, que me parece una opinion mas que importante, segun creo, y por supuesto la de los demas participantes del tema, seria un muy buen punto de partida. Coincido con ezavalla.

Agrego lo que dice la Wikipedia "La Alta Fidelidad (frecuentemente abreviada en inglés "Hi-Fi") es una norma de calidad que significa que la reproducción del sonido o imágenes es muy fiel al original. La alta fidelidad pretende que los ruidos y la distorsión  sean mínimos. El término “alta fidelidad” se aplica normalmente a todo sistema doméstico de razonable calidad, aunque algunos creen que intenta un criterio superior, y en 1973, la norma del Instituto Alemán de Normas DIN 45500 estableció requerimientos mínimos de las medidas de respuesta de frecuencia, distorsión, ruido y otros defectos y logró algún reconocimiento de las revistas de audio."


----------



## antiworldx

Alcanzo a escuchar desde los 40hz hasta los 17500 hz o 17.5 khz... 
Como lo supe? con un generador de frecuencias. Lo hice con una cuadrada (no cuenta porque tiene muchos armonicos), con una triangular y la buena, con una senoide.
Estaba haciendo pruebas en laboratorio a unos transistores, y decidi saber hasta donde alcanzaba a escuchar aprovechando que tenia todo el equipo ya montado, ya que la mayoria de las personas no escuchan el silvar de un fly-back de una tv. 

Pero aun así, no voy a defender mi punto porque es mi gusto y punto. Soy amante de las frecuencias altas. Un amplificador que no reproduzca las frecuencias altas, no me gusta, se escucha bofo, como sin ganas, gris, pobre. En cambio un buen equipo (reproductor-ampli-parlantes) que me reproduzca toda la gama que puedo escuchar para mi es perfecto, que se escuche como en vivo.
Y en mi particular, ya dije, ampli valvular con reproductor digital. Pero aun asi, tambien adoro mi amplificador cuadrafonico X-Plod de sony que tengo conectado en mi computadora. 

Quien mas se ha puesto a ver el "performance de su oido"??? (que conste que el termino me lo invente para fines del tema).


----------



## ehbressan

antiworldx dijo:


> Alcanzo a escuchar desde los 40hz hasta los 17500 hz o 17.5 khz...
> Como lo supe? con un generador de frecuencias. Lo hice con una cuadrada (no cuenta porque tiene muchos armonicos), con una triangular y la buena, con una senoide.
> Estaba haciendo pruebas en laboratorio a unos transistores, y decidi saber hasta donde alcanzaba a escuchar aprovechando que tenia todo el equipo ya montado, ya que la mayoria de las personas no escuchan el silvar de un fly-back de una tv.
> 
> Pero aun así, no voy a defender mi punto porque es mi gusto y punto. Soy amante de las frecuencias altas. Un amplificador que no reproduzca las frecuencias altas, no me gusta, se escucha bofo, como sin ganas, gris, pobre. En cambio un buen equipo (reproductor-ampli-parlantes) que me reproduzca toda la gama que puedo escuchar para mi es perfecto, que se escuche como en vivo.
> Y en mi particular, ya dije, ampli valvular con reproductor digital. Pero aun asi, tambien adoro mi amplificador cuadrafonico X-Plod de sony que tengo conectado en mi computadora.
> 
> Quien mas se ha puesto a ver el "performance de su oido"??? (que conste que el termino me lo invente para fines del tema).



Hola Antiworld, por mi trabajo, me realizan audiometrias cada 6 meses y si mal no recuerdo, escucho bien entre 30 Hz. y 15000 Hz. Pero yo creo que a lo que apuntan quienes se refieren a la audiometria, es al "oido musical", quiza, aunque nadie tiene lo que se llama "oidos dorados" (bueno, pueden entrar en esa categoria los musicos que tienen oido absoluto, quiza).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ehbressan dijo:


> Agrego lo que dice la Wikipedia "La Alta Fidelidad (frecuentemente abreviada en inglés "Hi-Fi") es una norma de calidad que significa *que la reproducción del sonido o imágenes es muy fiel al original*. La alta fidelidad pretende que los ruidos y la distorsión  sean mínimos. El término “alta fidelidad” se aplica normalmente a todo sistema doméstico de razonable calidad, aunque algunos creen que intenta un criterio superior, y en 1973, la norma del Instituto Alemán de Normas DIN 45500 estableció requerimientos mínimos de las medidas de respuesta de frecuencia, distorsión, ruido y otros defectos y logró algún reconocimiento de las revistas de audio."



Mi visión de HiFi es lo que está marcado en rojo, aunque lo que dice Wikipedia es algo vago. Que sea *fiel al original* es muuucho mas que "suene igual al original". La grabación - en el medio que sea - si fué bien hecha y no se introdujeron desviaciones serias (acá iba a activar el modo <ironía> pero alguno se iba a enojar), no solo tiene grabado el "sonido" sino también la "posición" de los instrumentos. Esto es, en una reproducción HiFi, no solo logramos escuchar bonito y sin distorsión (y esas son necesidades para lo otro), sino que podemos tener una imagen mental del lugar del que proviene el sonido de cada instrumento. De esta manera puedo imaginar que estoy cerca de los músicos y aún cuando esto es una grabación, me dá la impresión de "realidad acústica" - y no se como decirlo de otra forma .

Para lograr esto, no solo es necesario tener un reproductor + amplificador + preamp que distorsionen poco (y eso del 0.001% es una estupidez del tamaño de una casa...aunque interesante de lograr), sino que los parlantes tampoco deben distorsionar - cosa que es bastante difícil - y deben interactuar con el ambiente de forma adecuada, sin resaltar mas unas frecuencias que otras y ese tipo de cosas, pero además, LA GRABACION DEBE SER CORRECTA, y en la actualidad las grabaciones SON UN DESASTRE debido a los niveles de compresión de las señales grabadas y a las artes de algunos especialistas titulados en destruir el sonido. Que la grabación sea correcta significa NO USAR GRABACIONES DIGITALES con compresión con pérdidas (adiós al MP3 y demás formatos de este tipo!), significa que la mezcla de los canales haya sido hecha adecuadamente, etc, etc, etc...

Como verán, todos los eslabones de esta cadena son importantes, y CUALQUIERA que falle CORTA LA CADENA.

Siempre me han llamado la atención esas opiniones sobre C.I. que tienen una muy buena calidad, como la serie OVERTURE de National, y lo importante que es usarlos para armar amplificadores de altísima fidelidad, pero los que lo dicen no tienen la más pálida idea cual es la respuesta en frecuencia del sistema de parlantes que poseen, y los usan para reproducir archivos MP3 por medio de la placa de sonido de la PC, que tampoco es LA PLACA, sino una onboard común y corriente.

Y en estos casos me pregunto: me están cargando? Que diablos me importa la fidelidad del amplificador y del pre cuando la fuente de señal es un desastre y los transductores acústicos tienen un comportamiento desconocido!!! La conclusión a la que llego es "hablan por que lo leyeron o lo escucharon por ahí, pero no tienen idea del mundo del audio"...y lamentablemente no hay otra cosa para opinar :enfadado:.

Por lo menos, así lo veo yo!


----------



## Helminto G.

exigo colocoen como destacado el ultimo post de ezavalla, mejor verdad no puede existir, me quito el sombrero


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

ehbressan dijo:


> por mi trabajo, me realizan audiometrias cada 6 meses y si mal no recuerdo, escucho bien entre 30 Hz. y 15000 Hz.


Hola.

Me gustaría saber de verdad, que tipo de pruebas te hacen para determinar una audiometria hasta 15Khz. Y mucho mas para determinar los 30Hz, en una prueba de audiometria.

Hasta la fecha me he practicado dos pruebas audiometricas, y próximo de la tercera. Dichas pruebas se reservan a una gráfica que va de 125Hz hasta los 8.000Hz.



antiworldx dijo:


> Alcanzo a escuchar desde los 40hz hasta los 17500 hz o 17.5 khz...
> Como lo supe? con un generador de frecuencias.


En realidad ese tipo de practicas solo sirven "de referencia", quizás personales. Pero seria muy difícil saber con que ganancia o con cuantos decibeles interpretas la alta frecuencia. Si nos referimos a sensibilidad auditiva. Y depende (mucho) de la respuesta de los altavoces (o auriculares) que hayas usado.


----------



## antiworldx

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> En realidad ese tipo de practicas solo sirven "de referencia", quizás personales. Pero seria muy difícil saber con que ganancia o con cuantos decibeles interpretas la alta frecuencia. Si nos referimos a sensibilidad auditiva. Y depende (mucho) de la respuesta de los altavoces (o auriculares) que hayas usado.



Por su puesto que lo hice como referencia personal. No utilice ningun criterio en si, simplemente, baje la frecuencia hasta que la deje de escuchar y lo mismo cuando subi la frecuencia. 

Cuando tengo dudas sobre la respuesta de un amplificador, no me baso en el oido, me voy sobre las matematicas y el osciloscopio. Ahi no hay factor de dudas o interpretaciones. Simplemente frios numeros y graficas que muestran de manera contundente la respuesta y distorsion. Facil, sencillo y sin cabida a interpretaciones.

Pero insisto en el punto, de como dice el dicho, "de la moda lo que te acomoda". Yo no voy a convencer que X o Y vestuario, auto, o sombrero se ve mejor, porque tu tienes gustos diferentes a los mios. Igual que con los equipos de foot ball. 
Simple y sencillamente para ver la calidad de un amplificador, pruebas de laboratorio con equipo y numeros. Y despues de eso, lo demas es subjetivo.


----------



## ehbressan

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Me gustaría saber de verdad, que tipo de pruebas te hacen para determinar una audiometria hasta 15Khz. Y mucho mas para determinar los 30Hz, en una prueba de audiometria.
> 
> Hasta la fecha me he practicado dos pruebas audiometricas, y próximo de la tercera. Dichas pruebas se reservan a una gráfica que va de 125Hz hasta los 8.000Hz.
> 
> 
> No sabria decirte Yoangel, ya que no profundizo demasiado con la fonoaudiologa, debido a que detras mio hay siempre otros compañeros esperando para lo mismo, pero en 26 años de vida laboral, me han realizado aprox. 40 audiometrias y siempre me intereso en ver la grafica resultante. Antes escuchaba mejor las altas frecuencias, que ahora han decaido (dicen que es natural con los años que se pierdan agudos). Los datos que puse son los de la última que me realizaron.
> Totalmente de acuerdo con ezavalla en su opinion, creo que el ser fiel al original lo resume todo (desde la grabacion hasta la reproduccion) el tema de la compresion actual es tremenda. El rango dinamico de la musica, que deberia ser de 12, 15 o 20 dB hoy practicamente no existe, esta todo para arriba, amontonado y haciendo recortar enseguida cualquier ampli, con el consiguiente deterioro y perdida de calidad. Es la norma que siguen los actuales tecnicos de grabacion, para hacer sonar bien los aparatos de mediocre fidelidad, destruyendo lo que uno escuche en uno de mediana-alta fidelidad. Si, para que queres un ampli valvular o un transistorizado con poca distorsion y buen desempeño general, si despues lo alimentas con la placa de la pc escuchando en mp3, o conectandole parlantes de pobre desempeño. Añoro los equipos de los 70 y 80 que si bien eran costosos (pero no tanto como hoy), le permitian a mucha gente acceder a la escucha de musica en alta fidelidad, sin ningun tipo de conocimiento en electronica o acustica. Hoy, salvo que uno se lo arme, acceder a un equipo de alta fidelidad (completo, desde la fuente hasta las cajas acusticas) es prohibitivo (economicamente hablando), para luego encontrar que muchas de las grabaciones actuales no tienen el rango dinamico que deberian tener. Existian muchas marcas de audio compitiendo y acercandole al aficionado a la musica la posibilidad de escuchar con buena calidad, Sansui, Technics, Pioneer, Nakamichi, Akai, Aiwa, Dual, Rotel, Thorens, Kenwood, etc. (me debo olvidar de un monton), hoy dicho mercado se acabo. Si queres algo similar tenes que comprar Rotel, NAD, etc. y sus precios son altisimos comparados con los de antaño. Entonces el mercado termina siendo de las placas de pc o los ghetto blaster (llamese minicomponentes) y grabaciones comprimidas para que estos suenen decentemente.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Bueno ehbressan, me gustaría pudieses encontrar información sobre las pautas que se hacen para la prueba formal de tus audiometrias, si no, no hay problema. 

.

Y bueno, para seguir un poco mas de la menudo debate en este tema, les traigo un video, en el cual se le realiza una entrevista a un señor. Y si,  es muy (muy) informal el asunto. Pero a mi personalmente me gustó mucho, porque me recordé "del pasado" en lo que refiere a audio y muchas otras cosas que jamas supe. Sin mas que extenderme en el video se habla de: 

Vinilos (LP), Cassette, CD, DVD, Compresión de datos, MP3, SACD (y muchos otros formatos), piratería, audiófilos, melómanos, Pink Floyd, Beatles, ipod... en fin, esto y muchas mas. Audio digital y análogo, su practicidad, ventajas y desventajas. 

Estoy seguro que algunas de las cosas mencionadas por el autor serán correctas, algunas otras no tanto. Y por eso se los dejo, a ver que podemos debatir sanamente.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlfnLinMGIw

La lengua es en español/argentino, y tiene un duración de 39 min. 

Bueno, el que lo queira ver saque sus conclusiones, a ver que podemos _charlar_ acá. 



PS: Por mi parte, cuando el autor dice _digititis_, o sea, causa "fatiga auditiva", puede que deba suceder gracias a la compresión del margen dinámico. Eso fue lo que no me gustó, como buen ser humano, recalco lo malo y no lo bueno


----------



## ehbressan

OK, te prometo Yoangel, que en la proxima le pregunto los detalles y despues te cuento.
Sds.


----------



## Cacho

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> La lengua es en *español/argentino*...


 Eso suena más a chileno norteño o a peruano del sur (cerca de la frontera con Chile). Definitivamente no es argentino.

Edit1: Por los modismos parece peruano.

En un rato veo el video (son casi 40 min) y comento 


Saludos


Edit2: Este tipo habla muchas pavadas... "Si quemás un CD a baja velocidad, el resultado tiene más graves. Si lo quemás a más alta velocidad, tiene más agudos" poco más o menos dice... Y da una muy mala justificación: "Más lento va, más se quema lo que ha ce quemarse y por eso es que aparecen los graves".

Me da la impresión de puede saber bastante de música, pero de la parte técnica...

Cae en los lugares comunes de los DJs y algunos otros, que con una parte real (la de audición), una verosímil (cuando hablan de calidades al escuchar) y una totalmente falsa (cuando habla de la parte técnica) hacen un combo que suena creíble para quien se deja impresionar por palabras altisonantes.


----------



## antiworldx

Iba a opinar hace rato, pero la resaca no me lo permitio... jajajaja...

Ese compadre sabe lo que quiere escuchar... mas tiene unos conocimientos vagos respecto a la ciencia que hay detras de los parlantes. Empirico totalmente.

Pavada 1: Explica que el funcionamiento de un disco, tiene curvas (acierto) y que el sonido esta impreso en el, con curvas amplias para graves y curvas cerradas para agudos (acierto), y el resto de la explicacion de como se convierte el audio hasta los parlatnes (acierto), pero explica que de un lado esta un canal y del otro otro canal (fake!). La verdad es que una aguja fonografica funciona en dos ejes (x y y). Las curvas son para un canal, donde pudo acertar, pero tambien tiene valles, y depresiones, donde esta el otro canal. Osea que la aguja se mueve longitudinal y verticalmente. Así es como viene multiplexado el audio en un disco. Así que tiene una bobina vertical y otra horizontal respecto a la aguja para obtener cada canal.

Pavada 2: Un disco se quema mejor a baja velocidad que en alta velocidad ya que queda mejor la impresion (verdad), yo agrego, que por simple fisica, a mayor exposicion al laser, mejor quemado de la pelicula reflejante. Y asevera que los bajos son afectados debido a este efecto (fake!!!!). Es una impresion digital, no análoga. Simplemente, la informacion esta completa o esta corrupta. Lo que ocurre en una mala grabacion, es que se pause, se brinque o haga tics durante la reproduccion. Explico, que entonces en que afecta un grabado "superficial" por quemar a alta velocidad? Simplemente que un lector que ya ande en las ultimas, o desajustado, no podra leerlo facilmente. Eso lo tengo comprobado. Grabado a bajas velocidades, menos problemas tengo con los dispositivos lectores.

Hay otras cosas que tienen partes correctas y sustentos erroneos, pero ya saldran con forme se desarrolle el tema.


----------



## crimson

En un momento habla que pagó un disco con soles, debe ser peruano ¿no? Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

crimson dijo:


> En un momento habla que pagó un disco con soles, debe ser peruano ¿no?



Seee...me parecía que había escuchado eso. Lo que me llama la atención es que no tiene tonada peruana y usa muchas "puteadas" clásicas argentinas.

Me resulta interesante lo que dice entre los 15 y 25 minutos de la charla....cuando cuenta sobre el vinilo, el casette y en particular lo que dice sobre el "componente social de la música"....como hay gente que solo le interesa tener musica "sonando" a modo de compañia y como hay gente que verdaderamente ESCUCHA la música y los detalles en la reprodución en la misma.
Esto me resultó muy interesante por que yo, normalmente, solo le doy bolilla a la parte técnica del asunto y en cierta manera subestimo a quienes escuchan sin el grado de detalle que yo suelo hacerlo (y si...mis relaciones públicas están en franca decadencia) y este comentario iluminó mis consideraciones...

PD: No es que vaya a dejar de subestirmalos, pero ahora los entiendo...


----------



## Tacatomon

Si yo me pongo a oír música, raramente la pongo para acompañar...
Pondré música de todo tipo para ambientar eventos... Música de conveniencia, pero lo que más aprecio es una buena batería, un esplendoroso solo de bajo, un sublime teclado... Todo resumido en el Industrial de mi banda favorita (No hace falta decir cual).

Una cosa es oír música, la otra es *Escucharla.*


----------



## ehbressan

ezavalla dijo:


> Seee...me parecía que había escuchado eso. Lo que me llama la atención es que no tiene tonada peruana y usa muchas "puteadas" clásicas argentinas.
> 
> Me resulta interesante lo que dice entre los 15 y 25 minutos de la charla....cuando cuenta sobre el vinilo, el casette y en particular lo que dice sobre el "componente social de la música"....como hay gente que solo le interesa tener musica "sonando" a modo de compañia (esto es mío) y como hay gente que verdaderamente ESCUCHA la música y los detalles de reproducidos en la misma.
> Esto me resultó muy interesante por que yo, normalmente, solo le doy bolilla a la parte técnica del asunto y en cierta manera subestimo a quienes escuchan sin el grado de detalle que yo suelo hacerlo (y si...mis relaciones públicas están en franca decadencia) y este comentario iluminó mis consideraciones...
> 
> PD: No es que vaya a dejar de subestirmalos, pero ahora los entiendo...



Entonces coincidimos en que la mejor manera de escuchar musica en estereo es con un buen par de auriculares ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ehbressan dijo:


> Entonces coincidimos en que la mejor manera de escuchar musica en estereo es con un buen par de auriculares ?



En eso no estoy tan de acuerdo...
Cuando escuchás con auriculares, cada oído "oye" independientemente del otro y eso es medio irreal.

Buscando sobre esto, hace un tiempo encontré algunos artículos sobre esquemas que "cruzan señales" entre los canales para reducir o eliminar este efecto (creo que fué en headwize.com o en headfi.com...no me acuerdo). Pero eso es algo que no he estudiado aún, así que no sé que hay que tener en cuenta para hacerlo y tampoco sé que medidas hay hechas al respecto...


----------



## ehbressan

Si no me equivoco esta en esp. Si es verdad lo de irreal, sobre todo en la imagen estereo, es como exagerada, pero la ubicacion espacial de los instrumentos es inmejorable, ademas de la respuesta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ehbressan dijo:


> Si no me equivoco esta en esp.



Gracias por recordármelo!!! Si, hay un artículo contribuido en ESP, pero no habla nada del *crossfeed *(ese era el nombre!) excepto una referencia a un paper en un idioma inentendible.
Lo que yo había encontrado daba un poco de bases teóricas para el análisis de la corrección entre canales y hablaba un poco de la psicoacústica que requería esta modificación...peor no encuentro el link por que los favoritos palmaron la ultima vez que tuve que formatear la compu...


----------



## Tacatomon

De casualidad no es este: http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/psicoacustica/psicoacustica.html

Aunque, es muy básico lo que se trata...

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nop...no es ese.
Estaba en un artículo o foro en inglés...


----------



## ehbressan

ezavalla dijo:


> Gracias por recordármelo!!! Si, hay un artículo contribuido en ESP, pero no habla nada del *crossfeed *(ese era el nombre!) excepto una referencia a un paper en un idioma inentendible.
> Lo que yo había encontrado daba un poco de bases teóricas para el análisis de la corrección entre canales y hablaba un poco de la psicoacústica que requería esta modificación...peor no encuentro el link por que los favoritos palmaron la ultima vez que tuve que formatear la compu...



Aqui esta, este es, el ampli portable de ESP....
http://sound.westhost.com/project109.htm
Sds.


----------



## el-rey-julien

el idioma es español /peruano ........................................


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Si, efectivamente me equivoqué con el idioma. Algún tiempo atrás, tuve la oportunidad de hablar a distancia con unos amigos argentinos (mas no de la capital "Bs As") y se les oía muy parecido. Pido disculpas si he ofendido a alguien con ello. 

Evidentemente tampoco estoy de acuerdo con eso que dice acerca de la velocidad de grabado (o quemado) del disco. O sea, es cierto que mientras mas lento se "quema mas" y mientra mas rápido "se quema menos", pero de ahí  a decir a que se puede "ecualizar" de acuerdo a la velocidad de grabado, no. 

Aunque si se ponen a escuchar música en un reproductor y le cambian la velocidad de reproducción a (por decir un factor) 10x tiende a escucharse mas agudo, y al contrario ocurre si bajan la velocidad. No se, si es de ahí que sacan ese "planteamiento".



ehbressan dijo:


> OK, te prometo Yoangel


¡No hombre! no te preocupes, no tienes que prometer. Si puedes conseguir esa información bien, sino no te compliques.


----------



## el-rey-julien

hace un tiempo un amigo que se dedica-va a grabar cd truchos me mostró una curiosidad 
tenia unas torres de  de gradación y un equipo de audio aiwa de los viejos,con gabinete de chapa
el caso era que ese equipo no leia vien los cd cuando los grabava a mucha velocidad,pero ese mismo equipo leia bien si los cd eran grabados mas lentos ,
pensando que era un error de sus torres o su equipo yo ise este experimento 
grabe un cd a la máxima velocidad y el mismo cd a la menor velocidad pocible,
los puse en un dvd y  los leyo bien a los dos,esos mismos cd lo fuy probando en distintos equipos que entraron al taller y algunos equipos no leia bien,en otros directamente no lo leia ,mas si el laser estava de ultima ,aora con láser nuevo leia bien los dos cd ,eso del tono no le preste atencion 
pero definitiva mente algo de eso que a menos velocidad graba mejor tiene que tener algo de cierto .
mi amigo ya fallecido siempre grababa los cd de musica a menor velocidad,los vcd,dvd y  disco de datos los gravaba a todo lo que daba sus torres ,
si tienen un equipo  de audio que lee solo originales (es cuando el laser no da mas)agan las prueva y me cuentan ,es raro no tengo la explicacion del porque ,pero seguro que no es porque ''quema mas profundo''deve aber otra razon
saludos

pd:
en cuando al sonido me gusta valvular  a pesar que soy nuevo en esto de las valvulas ,me gusta como suenan a vajo volumen ,cuando estan a todo volumen ,por lo menos el amplificador que escuche  ,para mi gusto distorcionava mucho,me arme un ibrido y tiene el sonido valvular casi sin distorcion ,el sonido es como a madera,vieja no se como explicarlo pero es a mi gusto mucho mas agradable


----------



## ehbressan

tsunami dijo:


> hace un tiempo un amigo que se dedica-va a grabar cd truchos me mostró una curiosidad
> tenia unas torres de  de gradación y un equipo de audio aiwa de los viejos,con gabinete de chapa
> el caso era que ese equipo no leia vien los cd cuando los grabava a mucha velocidad,pero ese mismo equipo leia bien si los cd eran grabados mas lentos ,
> pensando que era un error de sus torres o su equipo yo ise este experimento
> grabe un cd a la máxima velocidad y el mismo cd a la menor velocidad pocible,
> los puse en un dvd y  los leyo bien a los dos,esos mismos cd lo fuy probando en distintos equipos que entraron al taller y algunos equipos no leia bien,en otros directamente no lo leia ,mas si el laser estava de ultima ,aora con láser nuevo leia bien los dos cd ,eso del tono no le preste atencion
> pero definitiva mente algo de eso que a menos velocidad graba mejor tiene que tener algo de cierto .
> mi amigo ya fallecido siempre grababa los cd de musica a menor velocidad,los vcd,dvd y  disco de datos los gravaba a todo lo que daba sus torres ,
> si tienen un equipo  de audio que lee solo originales (es cuando el laser no da mas)agan las prueva y me cuentan ,es raro no tengo la explicacion del porque ,pero seguro que no es porque ''quema mas profundo''deve aber otra razon
> saludos



Tsunami, sabes lo que descubri ?
En el lector de CD del auto (marca Toyota, asi que debe ser un Alpine) algunos de los ultimos CD que compre, cuando pasaba un rato, empezaba a saltear el tema rapidamente. Despues descubri que si bajaba el volumen, tardaba mas, y si se lo bajaba menos lo podia escuchar por completo. Despues de razonar y devanarme los sesos, relacione el salto, y el volumen, con TEMPERATURA. Asi llegue a realizar pruebas que, efectivamente, me demostraron que estos CD, cuando se calentaban, el lector comenzaba a saltear partes del tema. Supuse que serian soportes de mala calidad, ya que la gran mayoria de mi discografia en CD, no habia tenido problemas en el auto.
Los CD que si tenian problemas, reproducidos en el DVD o en mi equipo hogareño, no tenian ningun problema (pero la diferencia de temperatura con respecto al reproductor del auto, era notable)
Asi que termine haciendo la ultima prueba en donde confirme lo dicho mas arriba.
Tome estos CD comprados (los que fallaban), los copie a velocidad entre 14x y 24x (no supe como cambiar la velocidad en el Roxio Creator, tampoco investigue demasiado), en un soporte marca Verbatim, los puse en el auto, con volumen al mango y voila !!! Se acabo el problema....
Sds.


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo descarte la temperatura de los cd ,tambien eso del volumen al mango 
voy a aser nuevamente la prueva con otra marca de cd 
la velocidad se cambia al final en opciones la maxima oscila entre x 48 y la minima x4 ,en  el nero 
con k3b de linux tambien es parecido ,
quizas ese sea el problema ,la calidad de los cd 
saludos



ezavalla dijo:


> Seee...me parecía que había escuchado eso. Lo que me llama la atención es que no tiene tonada peruana y usa muchas "puteadas" clásicas argentinas.
> 
> Me resulta interesante lo que dice entre los 15 y 25 minutos de la charla....cuando cuenta sobre el vinilo, el casette y en particular lo que dice sobre el "componente social de la música"....como hay gente que solo le interesa tener musica "sonando" a modo de compañia y como hay gente que verdaderamente ESCUCHA la música y los detalles en la reprodución en la misma.
> Esto me resultó muy interesante por que yo, normalmente, solo le doy bolilla a la parte técnica del asunto y en cierta manera subestimo a quienes escuchan sin el grado de detalle que yo suelo hacerlo (y si...mis relaciones públicas están en franca decadencia) y este comentario iluminó mis consideraciones...
> 
> PD: No es que vaya a dejar de subestirmalos, pero ahora los entiendo...



quizas vivio   o estudio en argentina ,
me pasa con los tv que cuando los miros yo veo la parte tecnica ,como  esta la imagen ,cuanto se dobla la imagen y esos detalles ,si esta bien calibrado .
tambien me llamo la atencion ese detalle de escuchar  la musica y sus detalles,
personalmente me gusta andar silencioso ,no pongo musica para no escucharla,pienso que la persona  que pone musica de fondo es para no estar pensando o no escuchar sus pensamientos ,aunque cuando escucho musica nunca lo ago si estoy trabajando tampoco presto atencion a los detalles musicales


----------



## antiworldx

La explicacion es sencilla. Cuando usas el pirografo (punta caliente sobre madera) y quieren hacer la quemadura mas obscura y profunda... escriben rapido o lento???

Ahi tienen la respuesta, el laser es un pirografo, pero con lasser en vez de una resistencia. El efecto es el mismo. Igual que con la lupa y el papel.


----------



## ehbressan

Si es verdad, pero lo que me paso a mi es por la calidad del CD virgen que usaron.
Sds.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Por cierto, es un hecho lo que afirma el autor, cuando menciona algo como: "los equipos de vinilos pasaron a estar por allá arrumados". Con la llegada del cassette's y Cd's todo fue "mas practico". 

Se me ocurrió tomarle unas fotos al equipo, justo como lo encontré (disculpen la salvedad, no apto para personas sensibles). Y en algún rincón de la casa... ¡oh sorpresa!: 

Aparte de lo maltratado del equipo, se aprecian también los vinilos debajo:


Levanto la compuerta:


Quito el desorden:


Limpiado superfluo:


Uno de los vinilos:


Vinilo fuera de la caja:


Ya montado. Y les debo el sonido, porque este equipo no tiene altavoces. Fallecieron cristianamente, cuando les cayó un _aguacero_ (lluvia) encima. 


Y no podía faltar el legendario Loudness:


Y en el panel trasero:




¿Lastima? de mi parte no. Debo confesar que (para mi) no siempre cualquier tiempo pasado fue mejor. 

El dueño del equipo anterior es mi abuelo. Y él prefiere los CD en formato MP3 (y yo se los grabo), y la practicidad:



Aunque él (mi abuelo), no se caracteriza por prestarle atención a la "calidad de la música" o fidelidad del sonido. Pienso, que es un _audio-escucha_ normal y silvestre, como lo fui yo hace algún tiempo.


PS: bueno, esto no es nada determinante, solo quería compartirlo con ustedes. Seguramente, sus familiares, o ustedes mismo tienen equipos de estos mucho mejor cuidados. Y algunos lo utilizaran, de verdad.


----------



## Helminto G.

que te puedo decir!!!! 
estos son mis "pequeños"


----------



## antiworldx

Hay ay, y ya quieres mil!!! 

No te creas coyotin, toda una joya, ya vi la marca que es yamaha. Recuerdo todavia como se siente el peso del plato de esos equipos. Como seditas.

El compadre del video dice muchas cosas interesantes, no todo es malo, solo que los facks siempre resaltan y es bueno señalarlos para evitar confusiones, pero yo tambien concuerdo, que la practicidad y el precio ha sido el factor decisivo del triunfo de una tecnologia ante otra. Que rico es traer un dispositivo que apenas pesa 100 gramos y usa una simple pila que dura horas y horas, y es facil recargarle musica nueva. Ni mis padres soñaron con eso y yo lo uso diario. Mi padre es feliz con el mp3. El tambien es un escucha nativo. Le gusta el buen sonido, pero no es critico. Con que no tenga ruidos extraños o se escuche como si estuviera dentro de una cubeta, es feliz.

Ya he dicho anteriormente y no me cansare de repetirlo. El audio es un gusto, y el gusto se rompe en generos. Asi, que nunca habra forma de ponerse de a cuerdo con este tema. Por cierto, este compadre nunca menciono los equipos valvulares, si se fijan por las fechas y las tecnologias que dice, todo fue semiconductor. ¿Alguien conoce un tocacintas de cartucho comun de valvulas?


----------



## josehf34

Pues yo prefiero los equipos vintage y los formatos analogos, me parece que el sonido de un buen equipo vintage es excepcionalmente bueno y mas aun si a esto le ponemos un tornamesa con una buena capsula y un vinilo en buen estado. Tiene algo en su sonido que lo hace unico y demasiado especial.

Una frase que una vez escuche y en cierta forma me impacto mucho: "los formatos analogos es la reproduccion exacta de la realidad, el formato digital solo la emula"

Puede que sea mucho mas complicado por ejemplo escuchar 5 o 7 canciones en un Vinilo LP y tener que cambiar la cara del disco o el disco que simplemente tener un mp3 con mas de 80 canciones pero para mi vale la pena ese esfuerzo extra por el sonido de este formato

Un saludo


----------



## ehbressan

josehf34 dijo:


> Pues yo prefiero los equipos vintage y los formatos analogos, me parece que el sonido de un buen equipo vintage es excepcionalmente bueno y mas aun si a esto le ponemos un tornamesa con una buena capsula y un vinilo en buen estado. Tiene algo en su sonido que lo hace unico y demasiado especial.
> 
> Una frase que una vez escuche y en cierta forma me impacto mucho: "los formatos analogos es la reproduccion exacta de la realidad, el formato digital solo la emula"
> 
> Puede que sea mucho mas complicado por ejemplo escuchar 5 o 7 canciones en un Vinilo LP y tener que cambiar la cara del disco o el disco que simplemente tener un mp3 con mas de 80 canciones pero para mi vale la pena ese esfuerzo extra por el sonido de este formato
> 
> Un saludo



Hola Jose, me parece que comparar vinilos con mp3 es como comparar manzanas con huevos. No tienen comparacion. Si audio digital (en formato no comprimido), con vinilo.
Sds.


----------



## josehf34

ehbressan dijo:


> Hola Jose, me parece que comparar vinilos con mp3 es como comparar manzanas con huevos. No tienen comparacion. Si audio digital (en formato no comprimido), con vinilo.
> Sds.



Pues entonces pasariamos a comparar con un .FLAC que si bien es un formato de baja compresion igual la sigue teniendo.

Muchas personas dice que suena exactamente como el vinilo pero por lo menos las veces que yo he tenido la oportunidad de comparar la misma cancion en .FLAC y en Vinilo sin ningun tipo de ecualizador de por medio me parece que sigue existiendo una diferencia

¿ustedes que opinan?


----------



## Fogonazo

josehf34 dijo:


> ¿ustedes que opinan?


Se han realizado muchas pruebas de digitalizar un disco de vinilo con sus defectos y virtudes, reproducidos ambos en idénticas condiciones, no hay quién pueda diferenciar el sonido original del digitalizado.

El master con el que se grabó el vinilo, ¿ En que medio piensas que se grabó ?

Si bien existen productores que todavía emplean como medio de grabación la cinta magnética, calculo que el 95%  lo hace en formato digital, por lo un vinilo que tenga menos de unos 10 años de antigüedad proviene de un respaldo digital.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

josehf34 dijo:


> Pues entonces pasariamos a comparar con un .FLAC que si bien es un formato de baja compresion igual la sigue teniendo.



Un FLAC usa un formato de compresión *looseless *(sin pérdidas) ...en escencia es un WAV comprimido en formato ZIP. El MP3 usa compresión *loosy *(con pérdidas), así que a un MP3 le "faltan partes" y un FLAC está "completo".

Se entiende la diferencia?

Digamos entonces que un FLAC es lo mismo que digitalizar el vinilo...solo que en envase diferente.


----------



## Yamith253

Lo mismo digo lo mejor en sonido son las valvulas de vacio, lo unico malo es q*UE* necesitan un consumo mas o menos alto para el filamento y demas para que pueda funcionar en pocas palabras consume mas que el de transistores pero en calidad el de valvulas es mil veces mejor

Es una belleza todo lo que esta allÍ, es lo mejor


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yamith253 dijo:


> Lo mismo digo lo mejor en sonido son las valvulas de vacio, lo unico malo es q necesitan un consumo mas o menos alto para el filamento y demas para que pueda funcionar en pocas palabras consume mas que el de transistores pero en calidad el de valvulas es mil veces mejor



Sigue la muela doliendo...

Te gusta escuchar con distorsión? OK, todo bien, pero eso no es calidad ni HiFi. Eso es música con distorsión. Además seria bueno saber que cosa es "calidad"????


----------



## Yamith253

Soy ingeniero de sonido y tengo mucha experiencia en el tema de audio y el sonido digital tiene una calidad incomparable pero solo en estudios profesionales, en cuanto al sonido analogico solo les dejo de ejemplo los antiguos amplificadores marshall

Tengo dos reliquias que funcionan a la perfeccion dos amplificadores sansui alemanes, a valvulas tienen un sonido espectacular


----------



## ehbressan

Yamith253 dijo:


> Soy ingeniero de sonido y tengo mucha experiencia en el tema de audio y el sonido digital tiene una calidad incomparable pero solo en estudios profesionales, en cuanto al sonido analogico solo les dejo de ejemplo los antiguos amplificadores marshall
> 
> Tengo dos reliquias que funcionan a la perfeccion dos amplificadores sansui alemanes, a valvulas tienen un sonido espectacular



Si te referis a los marshall para instrumentos, no son de alta fidelidad, son parte de la herramienta que tiene el musico para hacer su arte.
Por otro lado, los valvulares gustan mucho, pero eso es subjetivo (no es mensurable), a vos te gustan como a otros por ahi, no.
La alta fidelidad se refiere a datos objetivos de la realidad, medible, comprobables y repetibles, por vos, yo, un chino en china y EZ en marte.
Ahi, es donde entran los numeros. Y a eso se referia Ezavalla. Cuando los comparas en sus atributos, en general, un valvular mide peor que un transistorizado, y como dijo Fogonazo en otro post "si un valvular mide igual que un transistorizado y son los 2 de buena calidad, no existen diferencias en como suenan", y vale aclarar que las diferencias no se encuentran al voleo, o me parece, o te aseguro, si no a traves de, por ejemplo, test AB doble a ciegas.
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yamith253 dijo:


> Soy ingeniero de sonido y tengo mucha experiencia en el tema de audio y *el sonido digital tiene una calidad incomparable pero solo en estudios profesionales*, en cuanto al sonido analogico solo les dejo de ejemplo los antiguos amplificadores marshall



Y por que en estudios profesionales solamente? Si no es así en otros lugares es por problemas del equipamiento usado para reproducir ese sonido...y nada más. Es como si me dijeras que el teorema de Nyquist (o Shanon) solo vale en los estudios profesionales...

Ademas seguimos con el tema de la calidad...que es para vos la "calidad"?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Helminto G. dijo:


> que te puedo decir!!!!
> estos son mis "pequeños"


_Cheee_, solo con verlo "se escucha bien".



Yamith253 dijo:


> Soy ingeniero de sonido


¿"Con corona o sin ella"? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/ingenieros-sonido-reyes-sin-corona-25934/


----------



## josehf34

Valvulas vs Transistores...

Para mi eso ya es un tema mas de gustos si bien los tubos tienen un sonido especial y cada juego diferente de tubos y sus configuraciones tanto de tubos como del circuito da resultados diferentes sigue siendo parte de gustos.

A mi personalmente solo me llaman la atencion los tubos para pre de phono

saludos


----------



## antiworldx

josehf34 dijo:


> Valvulas vs Transistores...
> 
> Para mi eso ya es un tema mas de gustos si bien los tubos tienen un sonido especial y cada juego diferente de tubos y sus configuraciones tanto de tubos como del circuito da resultados diferentes sigue siendo parte de gustos.
> 
> A mi personalmente solo me llaman la atencion los tubos para pre de phono
> 
> saludos



+1, asi se habla!... Esto es lo mio porque a mi me gusta, no porque sea precisamente lo matematicamente ideal.


----------



## ehbressan

Pero sigue pendiente la definicion de "calidad".......


----------



## antiworldx

a pero bueno... veamos...

wikipedia:


> La Calidad es herramienta básica para una propiedad inherente de cualquier cosa que permite que esta sea comparada con cualquier otra de su misma especie.
> Es un conjunto de propiedades inherentes a un objeto que le confieren capacidad para satisfacer necesidades implícitas o explícitas. La calidad de un producto o servicio es la percepción que el cliente tiene del mismo, es una fijación mental del consumidor que asume conformidad con dicho producto o servicio y la capacidad del mismo para satisfacer sus necesidades.
> La calidad puede definirse como la conformidad relativa con las especificaciones, a lo que al grado en que un producto cumple las especificaciones del diseño, entre otras cosas, mayor su calidad o también como comúnmente es encontrar la satisfacción en un producto cumpliendo todas las expectativas que busca algún cliente,siendo así controlado por reglas las cuales deben salir al mercado para ser inspeccionado y tenga los requerimientos estipulados por las organizaciones que hacen certificar algún producto.



Asumiendo  a lo que nos respecta, calidad es aquel que cumple estandares, como distorsion armonica, potencia, durabilidad y cualquier especificacion que lo determine la gama a la que pertenece algun equipo.

en el caso del la alta fidelidad..

tambien de wikipedia


> La Alta Fidelidad (frecuentemente abreviada en inglés "Hi-Fi") es una norma de calidad que significa que la reproducción del sonido o imágenes es muy fiel al original. La alta fidelidad pretende que los ruidos y la distorsión sean mínimos. El término “alta fidelidad” se aplica normalmente a todo sistema doméstico de razonable calidad, aunque algunos creen que intenta un criterio superior, y en 1973, la norma del Instituto Alemán de Normas DIN 45500 estableció requerimientos mínimos de las medidas de respuesta de frecuencia, distorsión, ruido y otros defectos y logró algún reconocimiento de las revistas de audio.



Si mi equipo, sea valvular, transistorizado o cualquier dispositivo que quiera usar en el, cumple esos estandares, entonces cumple con ser un equipo de calidad de alta fidelidad.

Pero si digo, que mi equipo cumple con los estandares XXX que yo especifico en mi hoja de datos, tambien es de calidad, porque los cumple.
Entonces... si vamos a hablar de calidad, entonces primero hay que especificar bajo que "estandares hablamos".

El hifi debe cumplir la norma DIN 45500  la cual dice que


> DIN 45500 T3 (1975):Heimstudio-Technik (Hi-Fi); Minderstanforderungen an Schallplatten-Abspielgeräte (Hi-Fi technics; requirements for disk record reproducing requirements)
> 
> This standard is almost similar to IEC 60581-3(1978) defining minimum performance requirements. Both standards mentioning: allowable deviation from rated speed +1.5%-1%/wow and flutter ±0.2% maximum/Rumble ratio more than 35dB unweighted and 55dB weighted (in addition to rumble IEC specified reference signal-to-hum ratio more than 50dB at reference velocity 3.83cm/s rms and reference frequency 315Hz)/static VTF maximum 0.03N/channel unbalance less than 2dB at 1kHz/channel separation over 15dB between 500Hz (315Hz in IEC) and 6300Hz: over 20dB at 1kHz/VTA 20±5degrees. This standard comments on compliance (static measured) for every direction to be minimum 0.8cm/N (8x10^[-6]cm/dyne) corresponding to the maximum braking force (resilience=Rückstellkraft) 7.5mN（0.75p) measured at displacement 60μm. The compliance for lateral direction shall be bigger than that for vertical direction. Further mentioning: rated output voltage of velocity sensitive pick-ups (for example magnetic cartridges) to be 5 to 15mV at 1kHz with load 47kΩ for peak velocity 10cm/s (channel sensibility 0.7 to 2mV/cm/s as per IEC). In case of  displacement=amplitude sensitive pick-ups such as piezoelectric cartridges: 0.5 to 1.5V with load 470kΩ for peak velocity 10cm/s. FIM (frequency intermodulation) distortion at tracing -6dB reference tone shall be lower than 1%. Standard spherical stylus tip radius 15+3-0μm and standard bi-radial tip radius 6μm and 18μm.


(les toca traducirlo)

De tal manera, que calidad buscan o se refieren?
Alguna duda?

P.D. Por cierto, para sistemas digitales, si son observadores, no aplica el Hi-Fi... Osease el que hable de alta fidelidad de un mp3, es porque no sabe nada del tema. Para medios digitales, estan las normas de dolby. Tambien quieren que las investigue?


----------



## ehbressan

Gracias por tomarte el trabajo Antiworldx, pero creo que el que hablo de calidad un par de veces fue Yamith253, y es a quien le pregunto EZ (msg 70 y 73).
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

antiworldx dijo:


> *P.D. P**or cierto, para sistemas digitales, si son observadores, no aplica el Hi-Fi*



    
Y los CD y los SACD...que? Son analógicos?

Me parece que estás hablando de los formatos de compresión con pérdidas, y ahí puedo estar de acuerdo...pero que sea digital no implica absolutamente nada malo, a menos que Shanon estuviera hablando (y escribiendo) estupideces...

PD: La DIN que pusiste la tienen que cumplir los "tocadiscos" o como se llamen en otros lugares, por que el titulo es claro: 



> DIN 45500 T3 (*1975*):Heimstudio-Technik (Hi-Fi); Minderstanforderungen an  Schallplatten-Abspielgeräte (*Hi-Fi technics; requirements for disk  record reproducing requirements*)


----------



## antiworldx

Fue una busqueda un poco rapida la que hice, y todomundo hace referencia al hi fi y al din 45500, pero encontrar el documento original fue un problemon. Otra cosa ezavalla, el documento fue emitido en 1976, lso formatos digitales eran alguna curiosidad de laboratorio, y los de compresion, creo que solo los matematicos sabian su logica.
Por eso digo, que para calidades de formatos digitales y comprimidos estan los de dolby, osea los 5.1, AAC, THX digital, etc etc.

Pero si me equivoco, que puede ser probable debido a la superficialidad de mi investigacion, ya di la pauta para que enriquezcan el tema.


----------



## PEBE

Yo actualmente escucho puro vinilo y no por el mito de que se escuchan mejor, si no por puro romanticismo. 
Es muy dificil obtener un sonido perfecto mediante un vinilo, por que influyen muchos factores que deterioran la calidad del audio, entre ellos esta el polvo, los rayoncitos que pueda tener tu LP, la calidad de tu aguja y el estado en que se encuentra, la edad del cabezal, ya que este suele deteriorarse con el tiempo y se vuelve cada dia menos sensible a las vibraciones de la aguja.

 Es logico que un cd se escucha mas limpio pero es mas romantico limpiar tu vinilo, posiscionarlo en el plato, seleccionar las RPM, montar el brazo y ver como se hace la musica,  en cambio de poner un cd y darle play.


----------



## cyverlarva

Me gustaria encontrar que reproductor de cd, puede reproducir frecuencias del orden de 60 KHZ. Ni hablemos de la dinamica de una capsula. Tengo CD y Vinilo, y escucho los dos, pero el vinilo tiene ese pequeño ritual , no se como explicarlo, es totalmente diferente. 

Fogonazo, el 90% de la musica esta grabada en analogico, tenes muchos masters en digital. Pero ojo, el primer disco DDD fue sino me equivoco Brothers in Arms de Dire Straits, y suena de PM.
No digo que vinilo es mejor que CD, digo que CD no es mejor que vinilo, es diferente, tenes mayor limpieza en el sonido, pero ni hablemos de dinamica, ni de respuesta en frecuencia. Si escuchas un vinilo en una bandeja medio pelo, con capsula medio pelo, y un pre de Phono medio pelo, vas a escuchar un disco medio pelo. Ahora un disco en edicion Japonesa de 180 gramos, con una capsula de las buenas y con un pre a baterias, ya te digo que la cosa no es la misma. En analogico, la informacion la tenes ahi, solo tenes que pulir tu instrumental para poder sacar todo lo que tiene, en audio digital tenes audio mutilado, por mas que quieras mas de 20 Khz no podes escuchar es el limite del formato. Ahora si me decis DVD-A y SACD ese es otro cantar, ahi te doy la derecha es superior.
La dureza del CD en la parte media alta y alta es legendaria, de hecho muchas empresas comercializan reproductores de CD con salida a valvulas. Shangling es una, y te digo que suena de PM. Precisamente tratan los ordenados 1 y 0 para que no sean tan duros. La dureza a la que me refiero es precisamente la dificultad para poder ubicar los interpretes en la escena sonora.


----------



## Fogonazo

cyverlarva dijo:


> .....Fogonazo, el 90% de la musica esta grabada en analogico, tenes muchos masters en digital.......


Si fuese así, ¿ Cual es el justificativo para que las grandes marcas de máquinas grabadoras análogas ya no las fabriquen y se hallan volcado plenamente al soporte digital desde hace unos 15 años ?, ¿ No tiene interés en vender ?

Incluso marcas tradicionales como Ampex fabrican procesadores para imitar la calidad análoga a partir de una grabación digital, eso si con una forma muy "Retro"






Universal Audio And Ampex Corporation Announce Partnership To Develop Magnetic Tape Emulations​
Una máquina de 48 canales actual (TASCAM's X-48)



Dos hermosas máquinas Ampex de 16 y 24 canales (Análogas 1970 y pico).
​


----------



## antiworldx

Asi se habla PEBE!!! +1

es por el simple gusto de hacerlo... y nada mas!


----------



## cyverlarva

Los grandes estudios, trabajan con estas maquinas, obviamente un adat es muuuuchisimo mas fiable, economico, sencillo, y practico de utilizar que un open reel revox, partamos de una base, en el audio pro es en el unico lugar donde se palpan realmente las innovaciones en materia de audio. Yo no dije que un open reel es mejor que un adat a 24 bits 192 KHz, es mas lo mas probable es que un open reel pase verguenza, pero estamos hablando de 24 bits 192 Khz, S/N de 120 db y 2 hz a 100 khz de ancho de banda. Pero tambien tenes marcas que continuan fabricando maquinaria de la hostia, como Nagra. Creo que mezclamos el audio pro con el audio hogar y ya no es lo mismo. Tambien podes escuchar Pulse en SACD, y preparate el master se grabo con un revox horizontal con puesta a punto de uno de los mas grosos de la epoca Mike de Paravicini, y agarrate. The dark Side of the Moon se grabo en analogico, y mamita. Hotel California de The Eagles es lo mismo, te eriza la piel y es una grabacion analogica. Tambien te puedo decir que hay grabaciones digitales que matan. Pero convengamos que hablamos estudio, no hogareño. Como bien dijiste en otro post una conexion AES/EBU evita muchos problemas de Jitter, decime que equipo de menos de 2000 dolares la trae ..  Esoteric tiene transportes y relojes externos atomicos, cosa quer me parece una estupides, pero si seguro que ahi el jitter es muuuuuuy bajito, ( pero ojo esta).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> Como bien dijiste en otro post una conexion AES/EBU evita muchos problemas de Jitter, decime que equipo de menos de 2000 dolares la trae ..  Esoteric tiene transportes y relojes externos atomicos, cosa quer me parece una estupides, pero si seguro que ahi el jitter es muuuuuuy bajito, ( pero ojo esta).



Cyverlarva:
No te persigás mas con el tema del jitter, por que es un asunto de marketing tal como los "cables de cobre libres de oxígeno" .
Leé este paper que te adjunto, que es bastante viejo, de un profesor de la Universidad de Minnesota...y buscá donde habla del jitter...y vas a ver que estúpida es la solución que todos los lectores implementan


----------



## cyverlarva

Hola Ezavalla, espera no mezclemos tocino con velocidad, vos mezclas un fenomeno real como el jitter, con un imponderable como los cables cuanticos. Son dos cosas totalmente diferentes. Un cable es un conductor, no me vengan con efecto pelicular y demas giladas, su funcion es transportar electrones. Si cumple con su funcion electrica y tiene buenos dielectricos, punto. No hay discusion. Ahora, no empecemos con los papers porque te puedo citar media docena de papers que defenestran la conversion digital de tu maquina de la verdad. Es mas te puedo citar un post completo en otro foro donde posteo con una terrible demostracion de papers que no llego a nada. El audio es subjetivo, cada uno escucha lo que le gusta y como le gusta. Mas peligroso que el jitter es el integrador que trae a la salida tu maquina de la verdad, nefasto para la resolucion de la zona media y media alta.
Cuando llegue a mi casa te posteo el desarrollo completo de Sony, que tuvo que salir a pedir perdon por el corte y la distorsion impresionante que metia a baja frecuencia.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> ....Leé este paper que te adjunto, .....


Buena info.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> Hola Ezavalla, espera no mezclemos tocino con velocidad, vos mezclas un fenomeno real como el jitter, con un imponderable como los cables cuanticos. Son dos cosas totalmente diferentes.



Claro que son diferentes, y *NO *las estoy mezclando. Es una comparación tan real como cualquier otra del tema "las 10 mentiras del audio" 



cyverlarva dijo:


> Un cable es un conductor, no me vengan con efecto pelicular y demas giladas, su funcion es transportar electrones.



El efecto pelicular no es ninguna "gilada", y creo que deberías leer los temas de los amplificadores clase D y las fuentes conmutadas para que veas los efectos prácticos de esa "gilada".



cyverlarva dijo:


> Ahora, no empecemos con los papers porque te puedo citar media docena de papers que defenestran la conversion digital de tu maquina de la verdad. Es mas te puedo citar un post completo en otro foro donde posteo con una terrible demostracion de papers que no llego a nada. El audio es subjetivo, cada uno escucha lo que le gusta y como le gusta.



Buenoooooo...si vamos a tratar de hablar sin aceptar pruebas sólidas no vamos a ir muy lejos.



cyverlarva dijo:


> Mas peligroso que el jitter es el integrador que trae a la salida tu maquina de la verdad, nefasto para la resolucion de la zona media y media alta.
> Cuando llegue a mi casa te posteo el desarrollo completo de Sony, que tuvo que salir a pedir perdon por el corte y la distorsion impresionante que metia a baja frecuencia.



Yo ya conozco los efectos de la modulación delta-sigma para aumentar virtualmente la resolución de la conversión D/A y los problemas que puede llegar a causar en altas frecuencias con el desplazamiento en frecuencia del ruido de cuantización..."noise shaping" que le llaman y algunas otras cosas mas..

Subí el paper de Sony para que veamos de que se trata...

PD: No entendí lo de *la máquina de la verdad*


----------



## cyverlarva

> El efecto pelicular no es ninguna "gilada", y creo que deberías leer los temas de los amplificadores clase D y las fuentes conmutadas para que veas los efectos prácticos de esa "gilada".


El efecto pelicular se da a frecuencias muy altas, explicame que tipo de efecto pelicular se da  50 Khz, hablamos de audio no de fuentes conmutadas y ni amplificadores pwm.



> Buenoooooo...si vamos a tratar de hablar sin aceptar pruebas sólidas no vamos a ir muy lejos.


En ningun momento hable sin pruebas, lo que expongo lo digo sin necesidad de papers, si te dejan mas tranqulo los papers le damos, aunque no es lo que mas me gusta. Prefiero desarrollar un concepto basado en experiencias y escuchas, no hablo por lo que leo sino por lo que escuche y tuve. Obviamente debes estudiar los conceptos de algun lado. Pero por experiencia por cada paper defenestrando algo tenes 4 idolatrandolo.



> Yo ya conozco los efectos de la modulación delta-sigma para aumentar virtualmente la resolución de la conversión D/A y los problemas que puede llegar a causar en altas frecuencias con el desplazamiento en frecuencia del ruido de cuantización..."noise shaping" que le llaman y algunas otras cosas mas..


Buenisimo entonces, explicame por que Sony largo con 16 bits de cuantificacion y doble oversampling y Philips que largo con 14 bits de cuantificacion y un filtro de 4 muestreos lo mato en musicalidad. Sera por el integrador?...Recien pudieron parar un poco las metalizaciones de la zona media con el bitstream, que paradojicamente salia mas barato. 



> No entendí lo de la máquina de la verdad



Te referis al CD como la maquina que no se equivoca, a mi parecer la maquina de la verdad, es un chiste, perdon por mi ironico sentido del humor

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> El efecto pelicular se da a frecuencias muy altas, explicame que tipo de efecto pelicular se da  50 Khz, hablamos de audio no de fuentes conmutadas y ni amplificadores pwm.



Claro que se da a frecuencias altas, y precisamente aparece - hablando de audio -  en las fuentes conmutadas y en los amplificadores PWM...que SE APLICAN en audio...y en otras cosas más. Por supuesto que ningún cable de parlante va a trabajar a estas frecuencias con potencia aplicada y a frecuencias de audio el efecto no se produce, pero los restos de la señal de conmutación de un amplificador clase D SI VAN por los cables de parlante...aunque es una señal de bajo nivel.



cyverlarva dijo:


> En ningun momento hable sin pruebas, lo que expongo lo digo sin necesidad de papers, si te dejan mas tranqulo los papers le damos, aunque no es lo que mas me gusta. Prefiero desarrollar un concepto basado en experiencias y escuchas, no hablo por lo que leo sino por lo que escuche y tuve. Obviamente debes estudiar los conceptos de algun lado. Pero por experiencia por cada paper defenestrando algo tenes 4 idolatrandolo.



Este que te he pasado, mas que paper es un documento informativo y serio, así que deberías leerlo.

Por otra parte, *lo que vos escuches es completamente irrelevante* en la discusión, por que yo no tengo tus oídos ni los tiene ningún otro participante del foro...así que solo nos podemos guiar por lo que todos tenemos en común, y eso es la matemática...se entiende?



cyverlarva dijo:


> Buenisimo entonces, explicame por que Sony largo con 16 bits de cuantificacion y doble oversampling y Philips que largo con 14 bits de cuantificacion y un filtro de 4 muestreos lo mato en musicalidad. Sera por el integrador?...Recien pudieron parar un poco las metalizaciones de la zona media con el bitstream, que paradojicamente salia mas barato.



Leé completo el paper que puse arriba, y si te quedan dudas, las analizamos.



cyverlarva dijo:


> Te referis al CD como la maquina que no se equivoca, a mi parecer la maquina de la verdad, es un chiste, perdon por mi ironico sentido del humor



No es el CD el que no se equivoca, es la matemática la que no lo hace.

Saludos.


----------



## cyverlarva

> Claro que se da a frecuencias altas, y precisamente aparece - hablando de audio - en las fuentes conmutadas y en los amplificadores PWM...que SE APLICAN en audio...y en otras cosas más. Por supuesto que ningún cable de parlante va a trabajar a estas frecuencias con potencia aplicada y a frecuencias de audio el efecto no se produce, pero los restos de la señal de conmutación de un amplificador clase D SI VAN por los cables de parlante...aunque es una señal de bajo nivel.



Disculpame que disienta con vos, las fuentes conmutadas se utilizan en audio pro, en muy grandes amplificadores profesionales. Ningun amplificador de Hi-fi tiene una fuente conmutada por el terrible ruido que mete. Amplificadores Pwm salvo las pequeñas incursiones de Sharp con su tecnologia 1bit,  no son tomados en serio como amplificadores de banda completa, salvo diseños de Sub muuy grosos hasta ahi llega la cosa, algun que otro avance con la tecnologia de Bang y Olufsen pero hasta ahi. Como vos mismo aclaras "restos" de la señal de conmutacion, viajan por el cable, ya estamos haciendo agua no? 



> Este que te he pasado, mas que paper es un documento informativo y serio, así que deberías leerlo.
> 
> Por otra parte, lo que vos escuches es completamente irrelevante en la discusión, por que yo no tengo tus oídos ni los tiene ningún otro participante del foro...así que solo nos podemos guiar por lo que todos tenemos en común, y eso es la matemática...se entiende?



Quedate tranquilo, lo lei varias veces, es mas conozco perfectamente el funcionamiento de todos los sistemas. Disiento con vos en algo, que lo que escuche es irrelevante, escuchamos musica, no 1 y 0 , acepto que podemos tener diferencias cocleares  pero si el analisis matematico es barbaro, deciem por que con un muestreo inferior tenes mejoras en la calidad de la señal de salida? va en contra de tu sistema matematico.

La matematica no se equivoca, y no podemos tomar en cuenta lo que escucho porque no es relevante, si tu matematica es infalible no podemos mantener ninguna discusion.

Yo tengo esto





y la matematica me da esto





es igual, total lo que escucho no se puede tener en cuenta, y la matematica dice que es lo mismo. No es lo mismo. Matematicamente si, pero para mis oidos no.
Vos queres explicarme que 2+2 da 4, y no te molestes lo se. Lamentablemente mi oido no sabe contar, luego de varios años escuchando y escuchando lo tengo bien entrenado, y te digo ya no me como el buzon.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> Ningun amplificador de Hi-fi tiene una fuente conmutada por el *terrible ruido que mete*.



Ruido? A frecuencias entre 100kHz y 250kHz muy poco ruido vas a escuchar (nada) y si sale del ampli o de la fuente, el diseño EMI es deplorable.



cyverlarva dijo:


> Amplificadores Pwm salvo las pequeñas incursiones de Sharp con su tecnologia 1bit,  no son tomados en serio como amplificadores de banda completa



Si tenés que multiamplificar para lograr lo mejor de cada parlante, poco importa un amplificador de banda completa, a menos que quieras aplicar crossovers pasivos en los baffles, pero eso es una historia diferente.



cyverlarva dijo:


> Como vos mismo aclaras "restos" de la señal de conmutacion, viajan por el cable, ya estamos haciendo agua no?



Haciendo agua? Quien y en qué?
Yo solo me limito a mostrar la realidad detrás de los diseños. Con un FPB de segundo orden no podés eliminar el 100% de la "portadora" en un ampli clase D y la atenuación final depende de que tan lejos está la portadora de la frecuencia máxima de audio permitida. No sé que es lo que hace agua...eso es teoría básica de filtros.



cyverlarva dijo:


> Quedate tranquilo, lo lei varias veces, es mas conozco perfectamente el funcionamiento de todos los sistemas. Disiento con vos en algo, que lo que escuche es irrelevante, *escuchamos musica*, no 1 y 0



Por eso mismo te lo digo.



cyverlarva dijo:


> acepto que podemos tener diferencias cocleares  pero si el analisis matematico es barbaro, deciem por que con un muestreo inferior tenes mejoras en la calidad de la señal de salida? va en contra de tu sistema matematico.



Muestreo inferior en que? Resolución o frecuencia? Y lo que sea, que tan inferior es?
Como verás, no basta con decir *muestreo inferior*...



cyverlarva dijo:


> La matematica no se equivoca, y no podemos tomar en cuenta lo que escucho porque no es relevante, si tu matematica es infalible no podemos mantener ninguna discusion.



Ya estoy viendo que eso es así...
PD: *MI matemática* no es la infalible, *es la matemática de todos*. Si tenés problemas con ella, vas a tener que pensar en estudiarla seriamente..



cyverlarva dijo:


> Yo tengo esto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y la matematica me da esto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> es igual, total lo que escucho no se puede tener en cuenta, y la matematica dice que es lo mismo. *No es lo mismo. Matematicamente si*, pero para mis oidos no.



Ves lo que digo sobre entender y aplicar la matemática? En tu gran conocimiento de los sistemas de audio digital te has olvidado de la ultima parte de la historia y la tenés bien explicada en el documento que te pasé. Si vos pensás que lo que sale de un reproductor de CD/DVD al amplificador son esas muestras que has puesto....te aviso que estás TERRIBLEMENTE EQUIVOCADO.



cyverlarva dijo:


> Vos queres explicarme que 2+2 da 4, y no te molestes lo se. Lamentablemente mi oido no sabe contar, luego de varios años escuchando y escuchando lo tengo bien entrenado, *y te digo ya no me como el buzon*.



Sinceramente, lamento que pienses así y también *lamento que no te comas el buzón del conocimiento*, por que verías la realidad tal como es y no como creés que es o como te han vendido que es...

Hasta acá llegó mi participación en esta discusión.

Saludos y que estés bien!.


----------



## cyverlarva

> Ruido? A frecuencias entre 100kHz y 250kHz muy poco ruido vas a escuchar (nada) y si sale del ampli o de la fuente, el diseño EMI es deplorable.


Citame un solo modelo de amplificador de audio comercial que tenga una fuente conmutada.



> Si tenés que multiamplificar para lograr lo mejor de cada parlante, poco importa un amplificador de banda completa, a menos que quieras aplicar crossovers pasivos en los baffles, pero eso es una historia diferente.


En ningun momento hablamos de multiamplificacion, es mas nunca hablamos de amplificadores, pero si queres le damos en otro post, pero igual te digo, no se utiliza por los problemas aun no solucionados de ruido, en 10 años te doy la derecha por ahora no.



> Yo solo me limito a mostrar la realidad detrás de los diseños. Con un FPB de segundo orden no podés eliminar el 100% de la "portadora" en un ampli clase D y la atenuación final depende de que tan lejos está la portadora de la frecuencia máxima de audio permitida. No sé que es lo que hace agua...eso es teoría básica de filtros.


ya nos vamos por las ramas, si mete ruido no sirve, no sos vos el que defiende la calidad ante todo.



> Iniciado por cyverlarva Ver Mensaje
> 
> acepto que podemos tener diferencias cocleares pero si el analisis matematico es barbaro, deciem por que con un muestreo inferior tenes mejoras en la calidad de la señal de salida? va en contra de tu sistema matematico.
> 
> Muestreo inferior en que? Resolución o frecuencia? Y lo que sea, que tan inferior es?
> Como verás, no basta con decir muestreo inferior...
> 
> Iniciado por cyverlarva Ver Mensaje
> 
> La matematica no se equivoca, y no podemos tomar en cuenta lo que escucho porque no es relevante, si tu matematica es infalible no podemos mantener ninguna discusion.
> 
> Ya estoy viendo que eso es así...
> PD: MI matemática no es la infalible, es la matemática de todos. Si tenés problemas con ella, vas a tener que pensar en estudiarla seriamente..



Te voy a ser sincero cuando me quisiste apurar con tu paper, te hice una pregunta capsiosa la cual todavia no supiste o no quisiste contestarme, y te la explico yo, los diseños que te pregunte hace mas de 25 años que no se utilizan, tenian terribles deficiencias, y fueron mejorados primero con el Bitstream, te la tire pero no acusaste recibo, el bitstream elimino los 16 transistores que se utilizaban la conversion D/A,se utiliza uno solo y con eso mejoro muchisimo la calidad de audio, pero las metalizaciones nunca las pudieron eliminar del todo, Pioneer instrumento una solucion a medias que se llamo LegatoLink por el cual se trataba mediante un algoritmo de recrear los armonicos perdidos en el proceso de digitalizacion.
El CD es un formato maduro, esta en la cuspide de su desarrollo, nadie penso que el CD llegari a sonar como suena, pero no es el summun esta muy lejos todavia.

La impresion que tengo es que tocas de oido, das juicios de valor a equipamiento que no escuchaste, que no conoces ni tuviste. Sinceramente pense que ibas a tirar algun paper de Nyquist, pero no ,tiraste la toalla rapido.

Yo tambien conozco de audio, y de electronica la diferencia entre vos y yo es que vos me corres con una calculadora y yo me rio. Vos me hablas de teoremas ideales y yo te digo que escuches musica.



> Sinceramente, lamento que pienses así y también lamento que no te comas el buzón del conocimiento, por que verías la realidad tal como es y no como creés que es o como te han vendido que es...



Te soy sincero, me da risa tu comentario. Te diria que primero, a vos que te gustan los papers te bajes el Red Book de Phillips, y que lo leas, despues segui con conversores D/A, al menos los que se usan ahora , y tercero, todavia no me dijiste que usas para escuchar musica, o sos de esos que hablan de Audio en serio y tiene un Muteki.

Por mi parte la puerta sigue abierta, espero...


----------



## antiworldx

Ya basta de tanto fanatismo chavos... que este tipo de discuciones son tan poco productivas. En este mismo tema, o en otro muy similar, comente que este tema no tiene una solucion concreta, ya que por desgracia, o por fortuna, el audio es un gusto y un arte. Igual que la pintura. 
Anteriormente preguntaron que era hi-fi, y antes de hablar, investigue y quedo muy claro el termino y los estandares que implican. Y que sorpresa fue que el estandar es ya muy viejo, y ahora hay estandares mucho mas nuevos. 
A que viene esto? A que cyberlarva defiende su postura de elegir propiedades especificas sobre los equipos de audio, y ezavalla se basa en documentacion.
Lamentablemente, hablan de la misma moneda, pero de dos caras diferentes. Tal cual lo dice cyberlarva.



> Yo tambien conozco de audio, y de electronica la diferencia entre vos y yo es que vos me corres con una calculadora y yo me rio. Vos me hablas de teoremas ideales y yo te digo que escuches musica.


 y con este tambien


> La impresion que tengo es que tocas de oido, das juicios de valor a equipamiento que no escuchaste, que no conoces ni tuviste. Sinceramente pense que ibas a tirar algun paper de Nyquist, pero no ,tiraste la toalla rapido.



Explico de otra forma. Cyberlarva dice conocer de equipos porque los ha usado, y ezavalla habla de las propiedades de funcionamiento... Nunca se van a poner de acuerdo!

Podria hechar un rollo mas grande al respecto, pero no lo creo necesario, ya que al puntualizar lo anterior, que espero haber sido lo mas parcial y evite a lo mas posible tomar partido, opino tambien que el tema no da para mas. O dicho en otras palabras, que cada quien agarre de la moda, lo que le acomoda.  Por fortuna se vende de todo para todos.

Saludillos y mejor escuchemos musica con lo que podamos tener al alcance, y los que pueden tener lo que quieren, bienaventurados sean.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

por lo menos para mi es productiva esta charla, como cualquier otra, se aprende mucho de estas cosas, escuchando de los 2 lados



antiworldx dijo:


> mejor escuchemos musica con lo que podamos tener al alcance


 
con el stereo dentro del auto, todo un equipo jai-fai

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> Te voy a ser sincero cuando me quisiste apurar con tu paper, te hice una pregunta capsiosa la cual todavia no supiste o no quisiste contestarme, y te la explico yo, los diseños que te pregunte hace mas de 25 años que no se utilizan, tenian terribles deficiencias, y fueron mejorados primero con el Bitstream, te la tire pero no acusaste recibo, *el bitstream elimino los 16 transistores* que se utilizaban la conversion D/A,se utiliza uno solo y con eso mejoro muchisimo la calidad de audio



Así que me hiciste una pregunta capsiosa sobre el bitstream? Que interesante...mirá lo que son las coincidencias...yo te hablé de la *modulación delta-sigma* y lo único que recibí es que pretendiste decirme que el bitstream era mejor ... en no se que cosa, por que tampoco lo dijiste...

Te pedí que leyeras un poco, pero o no lo hiciste o no entendiste nada...

PD: *Conversión D/A con 16 transistores???*   



cyverlarva dijo:


> pero las metalizaciones nunca las pudieron eliminar del todo, Pioneer instrumento una solucion a medias que se llamo LegatoLink por el cual se trataba mediante un *algoritmo de recrear los armonicos perdidos en el proceso de digitalizacion*.



Bueno....*esto no tiene nombre ni vos tenés idea de lo que decís*!!!! Así que Pioneer diseñó una solución que usa la bola de cristal....que FABULOSO! (y que chatitos son los equipos para tener una bola de vidrio adentro  )



cyverlarva dijo:


> La impresion que tengo es que tocas de oido, das juicios de valor a equipamiento que no escuchaste, que no conoces ni tuviste. Sinceramente pense que ibas a tirar algun paper de Nyquist, pero no ,tiraste la toalla rapido.
> Yo tambien conozco de audio, y de electronica la diferencia entre vos y yo es que vos me corres con una calculadora y yo me rio. Vos me hablas de teoremas ideales y yo te digo que escuches musica.



Y para que querés un paper de Nyquist, si no lo vas a entender y tal vez digas que está equivocado por que la marca SANPIRULO INC. muestrea sin FPB y a la misma frecuencia de la señal y el sonido que obtiene es exquisito .

Si no tenés ni la más pálida idea de lo que hablás, no tiene el menor sentido de que trate de participar en una discusión donde mi interlocutor no tiene la capacidad para entender lo que digo y solo se limita a nombrar marcas, y marcas y más marcas...y es todo lo que sabe, por que tampoco entiende lo que hace cada marca...

Si querés demostrar que has escuchado muchos equipos Hi-End, sea lo que sea esa sigla, está todo OK...abrí un tema nuevo y poné un listado de los equipos que has escuchado y la apreciación que tengas de ellos...y si a alguien le interesa, lo va a leer y a participar en lo que propongas ahí.

Ahora, si querés explicar la conversión D/A nombrando marcas y supuestos algoritmos "mágicos" que recrean los *armónicos perdidos cuando se digitaliza*   ...vas a estar en problemas.



cyverlarva dijo:


> Por mi parte la *puerta sigue abierta*, espero...



Hummmm...cerrala...hace frío...


cyverlarva:
Te pido que la cortes ya con esta estupidez. Esto es un foro técnico donde los que participamos tratamos de aprender algo de los demás y también dejar algo, pero tus comentarios no solo que no dejan nada (en realidad QUITAN), sino que al no poder justificar lo que decís atacás a las personas. Considero que me estás *trolleando*, así que antes de que ponga el aviso, meditá lo que escribís y proporcioná alguna información interesante sobre lo que decís...o no pongás nada y dejá que este tema se olvide...

Saludos!


----------



## cyverlarva

, te propongo algo mas interesante, si algun dia andas por Buenos Aires, vivo en Lomas de Zamora, mandame un PM y te venis a mi casa a escuchar algo de musica, te lo digo con la mejor, tengo algunos SACD muy buenos y algunos LP de Speakers Corners que suenan muy bien, si logro convencer a un amigo, creo que hasta podriamos escuchar un open reel Pioneer. Eso si calculadoras estan prohibidas. A lo mejor, hasta te pasas al lado oscuro. JAJAJa

Be Happy, Ezavalla.


----------



## antiworldx

Si, mejor lo tecnico a lo tecnico, y los gustos a los gustos. Alguien sabe algo tecnico que no se ha mencionado? De perdido alguna curiosidad historica como marcas de vinilos caros y exoticos...

Yo recuerdo que un amigo tenia el disco de los cazafantasmas ... Y ERA ROJOOOO!!!... Asi medio transparentoso... era genial.


----------



## jorge2

Hola.

Estuve leyendo este hilo y me pareció muy interesante.

Algo para comentar: cuando hablan de distorsión, qué es mas desagradable de escuchar, una THD de 1 % con un alto predominio de orden impar, o un 5 % con un altísimo predominio de orden par, principalmente de 2° orden. Pregunto esto último porque mi amplificador a válvulas tiene una distorsión harmónica bastante alta en comparación al transistorizado, sin embargo, no logro escuchar esa distorsión.

Pregunta: ¿alguien sabe de algún programa que emule distorsión?

Aguien dijo atrás que los que tienen opiniones formadas sobre uno u otro formato (CD vs. vinilo) o tecnología (transistores vs. válvulas) debería decir si su audiometría da en forma correcta. Opino que salvo un caso severo de daño en el aparato auditivo, cualquiera está en condiciones de valorar el sonido en cuanto a naturalidad, espacialidad, etc., no hace falta escuchar hasta 20 kHz para decir si una voz suena como una voz de verdad. Me parece que sería mas informativo decir con qué equipo se está haciendo la comparación.

No creo que una comparación entre CD y vinilo llevada acabo sobre un "Muteki" aporte algo, digo esto sin ánimo de ofender a un poseedor de este tipo de equipo, pero las diferencias serían más notorias en una cadena de más envergadura. También influye muchísimo la calidad de la cápsula, no es lo mismo una Benz Micro Ace, que una Audiotecnica  AT95, que es de nivel de entrada, las diferencias entre distintos rangos de precio en analógico son muuuy notorias.

Bueno, vamos a lo que me parece a mí: CD vs. vinilo: el vinilo le encuentro más graves, y los medios y agudos tienen algo más de presencia, aunque no mucho más. Transistores vs. válvulas: tengo un SET 300B que me autoconstruí, y un transistorizado japonés de fines de los 70's, ya sé que no son muy "comparables" entre sí, pero prácticamente no les encuentro diferencias en una prueba A-B de campo cercano, aunque escuchándolos por separado, el SET 300B, a veces me sorprende cuando escucho cosas que antes no escuchaba, mejor dicho, no hacían que me llamen la atención, como arreglos de voces e instrumentos en segundo plano.

Hay que aclarar que a diferencia del CD, un vinilo llega a sonar pésimo, según el lugar y año de fabricación, aunque con las prensadas actuales (casi todas de muy buena calidad), no tendría que haber problemas.

Otra cosa que detecté en un vinilo de nueva edición de heavy metal, con respecto a su contrapartida en CD, también de reciente edición (2007), es que el CD está más comprimido dinámicamente.

Por último, el equipo donde hice la prueba consiste en una bandeja Thorens TD160 con cápsula Benz Micro Gold, reproductor de DVD-SACD Sony DVP-NS9100ES, amplificadores citados arriba, y cajas Monitor Audio GS10.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jorge2 dijo:


> Algo para comentar: cuando hablan de distorsión, qué es mas desagradable de escuchar, una THD de 1 % con un alto predominio de orden impar, o un 5 % con un altísimo predominio de orden par, principalmente de 2° orden. *Pregunto esto último porque mi amplificador a válvulas tiene una distorsión harmónica bastante alta en comparación al transistorizado*, sin embargo, no logro escuchar esa distorsión.


Puede ser que estés acostumbrado al sonido de ese amplificador, puede ser que la distorsión no sea tan grande como vos creés, pueden ser muchos etc. Has medido la distorsión para cada amplificador? Cuanto es para cada uno? Para esto es necesario un analizador de espectro, para tener conciencia de cuales armónicas son las que predominan...



jorge2 dijo:


> Aguien dijo atrás que los que tienen opiniones formadas sobre uno u otro formato (CD vs. vinilo) o tecnología (transistores vs. válvulas) debería decir si su audiometría da en forma correcta. Opino que salvo un caso severo de daño en el aparato auditivo, cualquiera está en condiciones de valorar el sonido en cuanto a naturalidad, espacialidad, etc., no hace falta escuchar hasta 20 kHz para decir si una voz suena como una voz de verdad. Me parece que sería mas informativo decir con qué equipo se está haciendo la comparación.


En este caso, la comparación que estás haciendo es lo mismo que decir: no importa como "suenen" mis baffles...solo importa la calidad del amplificador .
Claro que no es necesario escuchar hasta los 20kHz (y las audiometrías no miden tan arriba en frecuencia), pero si tenes valles de percepción sonora en la banda de los medios, tu idea de sonido normal no va a ser la misma que la mía (y aunque no tengas valles probablemente tampoco lo sea).
Este es precisamente el problema de lo "subjetivo": mis oídos no son como los tuyos...mucho menos nuestra mente, y lo que para vos puede ser una delicia sonora, para mí puede ser un asco...y los dos vamos a tener razón. Si aparte de esto, nuestros "micrófonos" tienen defectos...tus conceptos de "espacialidad" y "naturalidad" se vuelven algo completamente relativo y difuso


----------



## jorge2

ezavalla dijo:


> Puede ser que estés acostumbrado al sonido de ese amplificador, puede ser que la distorsión no sea tan grande como vos creés, pueden ser muchos etc. Has medido la distorsión para cada amplificador? Cuanto es para cada uno? Para esto es necesario un analizador de espectro, para tener conciencia de cuales armónicas son las que predominan...



Según especificaciones, el transistorizado tiene, según el fabricante, una THD en 8 ohms - rated power, 20Hz ~ 20kHz de 0.02 %, y el SET ronda los 3 %, y son básicamente armónicos pares (los del SET), con un grandísimo predominio de la segunda armónica, yo no medí nada de esto, pero la THD de un SET 300B con 6SN7 en cascada,ya está muy estudiada y ronda ese valor.

Estudios realizados, demuestran que una distorsión de hasta 12 % en 2° armónica es tolerable, mientras que un valor muchísimo menor, alrededor de 0.5 %, pero de orden impar y alto orden, resulta molesto. Por eso pregunté si alguien sabía de un programa que genere distorsión, así experimento.

Saqué el tema de la distorsión, porque en post anteriores hablaron de la distorsión de las válvulas como algo malo, inaceptable e inescuchable, pero el/los que dijeron eso parece que nunca escucharon un valvular de calidad.




ezavalla dijo:


> En este caso, la comparación que estás haciendo es lo mismo que decir: no importa como "suenen" mis baffles...solo importa la calidad del amplificador .
> Claro que no es necesario escuchar hasta los 20kHz (y las audiometrías no miden tan arriba en frecuencia), pero si tenes valles de percepción sonora en la banda de los medios, tu idea de sonido normal no va a ser la misma que la mía (y aunque no tengas valles probablemente tampoco lo sea).
> Este es precisamente el problema de lo "subjetivo": mis oídos no son como los tuyos...mucho menos nuestra mente, y lo que para vos puede ser una delicia sonora, para mí puede ser un asco...y los dos vamos a tener razón. Si aparte de esto, nuestros "micrófonos" tienen defectos...tus conceptos de "espacialidad" y "naturalidad" se vuelven algo completamente relativo y difuso






En cuanto a la percepción auditiva, ningún oído es igual a otro, por ende todos escuchamos diferente, pero esto no quita que cualquier oído no pueda actuar por comparación, es decir, juzgar un equipo en comparación al sonido en vivo.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jorge2 dijo:


> Según especificaciones, el transistorizado tiene, según el fabricante, una THD en 8 ohms - rated power, 20Hz ~ 20kHz de 0.02 %, *y el SET ronda los 3 %, y son básicamente armónicos pares (los del SET), con un grandísimo predominio de la segunda armónica,* yo no medí nada de esto, pero la THD de un SET 300B con 6SN7 en cascada,ya está muy estudiada y ronda ese valor.
> ...
> Saqué el tema de la distorsión, porque en post anteriores hablaron *de la distorsión de las válvulas como algo malo, inaceptable e inescuchable*, pero el/los que dijeron eso parece que nunca escucharon un valvular de calidad.


Si vos hablás de HiFi, un amplificador valvular con distorsión del 3% - sea de la armónica que sea - es inaceptable, por que no estás escuchando el sonido original, sino el deformado por el amplificador. Que la segunda armónica sea "aceptable" al oído no significa que por eso haya que tolerarla si se pretende HiFi.
*Algo muy diferente es que a vos te guste el sonido "deformado" de las válvulas* con armónicas pares y toda la bola, y eso es válido...tan válido como que a mi me guste escuchar un parlante con el cono roto o que la bobina raspe...pero esto es subjetivo y no es HiFi.
Tiene que quedar claro que un sistema HiFi no es el sistema de sonido de un instrumento musical, donde las distorsiones, recortes y efectos son parte del instrumento y de la creatividad del músico. Un sistema HiFi debe reproducir lo que el músico compuso y el ingeniero de sonido grabó y no lo que a mi se me ocurra. Y si reproduce algo que a mi me gusta pero no existe en la grabación...todo bien! pero eso no es HiFi.



jorge2 dijo:


> En cuanto a la percepción auditiva, ningún oído es igual a otro, por  ende todos escuchamos diferente, pero esto no quita que cualquier oído  no pueda actuar por comparación, es decir, juzgar un equipo en  comparación al sonido en vivo.


No es tan sencillo por que, asumiendo que el que escucha haya tenido la posibilidad de haber oído en vivo la misma melodía y ejecutada de igual manera, aún quedan las deficiencias auditivas en juego y los campos reverberantes son muy diferentes como para que haya alguna posibilidad de que el oído conserve un registro sólido y perdurable...a menos que salga corriendo luego del tema a escuchar en su casa...y aún así hay pocas garantías. La comparación con sonido en vivo solo alcanza para decir ..."no suena igual", pero el efecto del entorno seguramente va a opacar las diferencias acústicas propias de los parlantes y del sistema de audio...que por otra parte va a tener características completamente diferentes de un sistema HiFi. Entonces el "no suena igual" no reporta conclusiones válidas respecto a las diferencias escuchadas....que de todas formas siempre van a existir por que es imposible recrear el sonido de un estadio en un living...


----------



## jorge2

ezavalla dijo:


> Si vos hablás de HiFi, un amplificador valvular con distorsión del 3% - sea de la armónica que sea - es inaceptable, por que no estás escuchando el sonido original, sino el deformado por el amplificador. Que la segunda armónica sea "aceptable" al oído no significa que por eso haya que tolerarla si se pretende HiFi.
> *Algo muy diferente es que a vos te guste el sonido "deformado" de las válvulas* con armónicas pares y toda la bola, y eso es válido...tan válido como que a mi me guste escuchar un parlante con el cono roto o que la bobina raspe...pero esto es subjetivo y no es HiFi.
> Tiene que quedar claro que un sistema HiFi no es el sistema de sonido de un instrumento musical, donde las distorsiones, recortes y efectos son parte del instrumento y de la creatividad del músico. Un sistema HiFi debe reproducir lo que el músico compuso y el ingeniero de sonido grabó y no lo que a mi se me ocurra. Y si reproduce algo que a mi me gusta pero no existe en la grabación...todo bien! pero eso no es HiFi.



Entiendo tu punto de vista respecto de la definición de HiFi, pero el sonido de las válvulas no me parece deformado ni distinto ni mejor, como dije anteriormente no pude encontrar diferencias notorias en una prueba A-B en campo cercano con un transistorizado. Cuando me refiero a "aceptable" no dije que suene mal, ni deformado, como un cono roto o una bobina que raspe. También hay que tener en cuenta que el 3 % de distorsión es a máxima potencia, en pasajes de máxima presión sonora, normalmente en tramos de música normales, la potencia entregada por el amplificador es muuucho menor, con la consiguiente disminución de la distorsión, en el orden de 0,2 %. De todas formas, como digo antes, entiendo tu definición de HiFi , pero no se puede comparar un valvular con un cono roto o una bobina que raspa. De todo el mundo que hice escuchar mi SET, nadie me dijo algo como: suena deformado, distorsionado, raro o diferente.

Ojo que todos estos niveles de distorsión son para un SET, en push-pull, las cifras bajan considerablemente.

¿Tuviste la oportunidad de escuchar un equipo valvular vs. uno transistorizado de similare nivel de calidad?, ¿que te pareció?

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jorge2 dijo:


> ¿Tuviste la oportunidad de escuchar un equipo valvular vs. uno transistorizado de similare nivel de calidad?, ¿que te pareció?


El ultimo valvular que escuché fué hace un tiempo ya, un Ken Brown de 10+10 W o algo así...pero ni idea del modelo . Por desgracia solo estaba ese amplificador y ningún otro para comparar ahí mismo.
Debo reconocer que "sonaba" muy bien, pero el dueño era medio paranoico...así que no pude exigirlo ni compararlo para ver cuanta distorsión podía escucharse...si es que se escuchaba algo...
De todas formas, soy consciente de que el sonido de los valvulares tiene "algo" muy distintivo que los caracteriza y que hace que suenen "diferente"...y no particularmente feo , pero tantos años de escuchar la crudeza de los semiconductores probablemente me hayan quitado la aceptación de esos otros sonidos 

PD: Lo de los parlantes lo dije a modo de burda comparación, aunque conozco a uno que le encantaría escuchar un parlante así ...en fin...gustos...


----------



## xavirom

> Otra cosa que detecté en un vinilo de nueva edición de heavy metal, con respecto a su contrapartida en CD, también de reciente edición (2007), es que el CD está más comprimido dinámicamente.


 
Que raro, justamente en un CD lo que menos haría falta es compresión, porque el rango dinámico de éste es supeirior al de un vinilo.


----------



## ehbressan

Hola gente, que tal....
Alguno debe de estar pensando "no de nuevo, decìa...."
Si leen el tema valvulares y en especial SET en lo del Rod Elliott, entenderàn que no es lo mas recomendable como Hi Fi....
Que la comparaciòn entre sistemas, si no es instantànea, estadìstica y seriamente hecha, no sirve para nada (basta con el simple experimento de poner los controles de graves y agudos al mango, escuchar media hora, luego colocarlos planos y escuchar nuevamente media hora, basta para darse cuenta lo fàcil que es engañar al cerebro....), y que, ya dicho varias veces acà, en el foro, si un ampli no es capaz de entregar unos 60W, no es Hi Fi, luego, todo lo que entra dentro del terreno de lo subjetivo, es opinable, pero nuevamente, escuchen lo que quieran, como quieran y sean felices, es totalmente vàlido, pero no me hablen de Hi Fi, ni de alta calidad, ni de Hi End, etc. etc. etc. Lo mensurable, no es opinable.
Como dije antes, escuchè un McIntosh y un (creo que era) Audio Technology, ambos valvulares y de mucha potencia, sonaban impresionantes, pero no los compare en ABX Blind Test contra transistorizados, asì que....... lo màs probable hubiera sido que no hubiera escuchado diferencias. Ahora, los valvulares eran incomprables, el Mc era caro, al otro, compraba una casa en un barrio de mi ciudad. Ridiculo !!!
Sds.

PS: El problema no es el soporte, xavirom, si no el ingeniero de grabaciòn, o la disquera, bahhh quizà el artista, bahhh, may be el capitalismo.......o todas las opciones......


----------



## FavioS35

hace tanto que no venía por aquí.

Bueno, sobre lo que dije hace algun tiempo, y para ser mas exacto, sobre equipos de musica "en vivo" (twines).
Directo al grano : han visto la gran cantidad de amplificadores modernos que son a tubos?. son poquísimos los artistas de renombre que usan combos de estado sólido para bajo o guitarra. El sonido de los tubos en este caso, es mas agradable, y es una miel para los que gustan de tocar. 

para los musicos y curiosos : "www.guitargeek.com" (busquen la lista roja de la derecha) , hay muchos solistas y bandas. saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

FavioS35 dijo:


> ......Directo al grano : han visto la gran cantidad de amplificadores modernos que son a tubos?. son poquísimos los artistas de renombre que usan combos de estado sólido para bajo o guitarra. El sonido de los tubos en este caso, es mas agradable, y es una miel para los que gustan de tocar.....







.                               .


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Mi humilde opinión: para uso cotidiano hogareño, sea válvulas o transistores, si es un buen amplificador, no debería ser audible la diferencia y en la relación costo/prestación ganan los semiconductores.
En grandes espacios y mucho volumen, supuestamente audio profesional (digo esto porque no hay normas establecidas ciertas que permitan comparaciones entre audio profesional y otros), tampoco debería haber diferencias pero en la ventaja costo/prestación ganan los semiconductores pero no tanto como en el caso anterior.
Y hablando de muy altas potencias (p.ej. modulador de AM de 20 kWatts) las válvulas se siguen usando en equipos comerciales (en estos rangos, no hay de aficionados).


----------



## elgriego

Hola gente ,coincido con black tiger,las valvulas y los transistores ,poseen ventajas y desventajas ,fabricar un amp valvular de alta potencia es mas complicado ,que su homonimo transistorizado debido a las altisimas tensiones aplicadas ,imaginen un equipo de audio valvular de 1kw ,por lo menos necesitaria 2000 a 3000 v en placa a una intesidad de 300 ma o mas  ,casi una silla electrica.Mientras su par a transistores necesitaria +90- 90 a una intensidad de algunos amperes para obtener un mismo resultado ,ademas del peso ,Con respecto al sonido bien mas alla de las cuestiones esteticas de cada uno,y de fanatismos ,tanto en tr como en  tubos de vacio,todo depende de la calidad del circuito y su grado de elaboracion,no pretendamos que el ampli tenga tres componentes locos y suene bien ,los circuitos bien diseñados cuestan ,ahy todo influye diseño de las realimentaciones ,calidad de capacitores resistencias etc,ni hablar de los parlantes.Es evidente que para ciertos usos,por ej RF de potencia las valvulas son mas que eficientes y recomendables,debido a que no se queman al primer corto a su salida.

Con respecto a si un vinilo suena mejor que un cd,dare Mi opinion personal ,como un muchacho de 42 años mi mundo era el de los discos lp y las valvulas,como muchos han dicho el vinilo se ensucia ,se carga de estatica,se raya, se gasta ,el cd ,"promesa que nos hacian al principio de los 80"era eterno ,despues vimos que se le salia la pintura ,se rayaba,se los comian esos bichitos que les gusta el policarbonato etc ,es decir nos mintieron en ese aspecto.Ahora es indiscutible su practicidad y sonido ,dependiendo de la calidad de nuestra bandeja de cd ,como estedes sabran los cds tienen problemas de alabeo,fallas de fabricacion errores digitales los cuales son corregidos por el sistema de lectura,Ademas con respecto a las bandejas de cd, no todas usan los mismos  D/A Converter, me refiero a calidad no  son iguales ,por lo menos asi lo veo yo,o lo escucho? saludos.


----------



## antiworldx

Crei que el tema habia quedado mas que claro... solo es seguir hablando de lo mismo y lo mismo... Definitivamente esto raya en el esoterismo mas que en una ingenieria como tal. El problema es que, y que fogo y ezavalla me corrijan, que normalmente los juicios que aqui se tocan son subjetivos, pero rara vez llegan a dar argumentos solidos.

Siempre lo he dicho y sigo sosteniendo, adoro escuchar mi ampli valvular, pero jamas superara a un estado solido con 100khz de brandwith y reproduccion digital no comprimida o comprimida con alto bitstream.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

antiworldx dijo:


> Crei que el tema habia quedado mas que claro... solo es seguir hablando de lo mismo y lo mismo... Definitivamente esto raya en el esoterismo mas que en una ingenieria como tal. El problema es que, y que fogo y ezavalla me corrijan, que normalmente los juicios que aqui se tocan son subjetivos, pero rara vez llegan a dar argumentos solidos.


Para mí, no hay nada que corregir: es tal como lo decís   
Me parece perfecto que a muchos les guste el sonido de un ampli valvular...por que la verdad es que tienen "algo" que los diferencia. Bien, de ahí a que eso sea HiFi...la distancia es inmensa...y no solo es cuestión de las válvulas, también influyen mucho los trafos de salida...y a partir de esto se puede hacer un largo análisis de por que no se puede eliminar la segunda armónica en la distorsión de salida, aún a bajas potencias....pero como la cosa pinta para esoterismo....mejor lo dejamos acá!


----------



## antiworldx

Excelente... Siendo así, que la fuerza nos acompañe... Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

los transformadores de salida en equipos valvulares  también  influyen ,es  posible arrimar mas  el sonido de  un  mosfet (al valvular)agregando  un transformador a  la salida del ampli  mosfet?
un transformador sin gap,pues los que tienen gap son transformadores que  tienen   menor distorsio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

el-rey-julien dijo:


> los transformadores de salida en equipos valvulares  también  influyen ,es  posible arrimar mas  el sonido de  un  mosfet (al valvular)agregando  un transformador a  la salida del ampli  mosfet?
> un transformador sin gap,pues los que tienen gap son transformadores que  tienen   menor distorsion a la salida
> nomas me pregunto ??


Buena pregunta...
EL tema es que lo único que tienen en común un MOSFET y una válvula de vacío es que "se excitan por tensión" y de ahí en más, todo lo que dicen de que un ampli a válvulas y con MOSFET suenan parecido es una gran mentira...a menos que el diseño del ampli con MOSFET está patológicamente mal hecho.
Si agregás un trafo a un ampli con MOSFET vas a estar mas cerca del sonido de uno a válvulas en cuanto al transformador...y nada más.
Muy probablemente sea preferible usar un DSP para pre-procesar la señal antes de entrar a un ampli normal con transistores, y lograr que con ese procesamiento "suene" como un valvular. Lo que pasa es que este procesamiento no es trivial (para nada trivial) y por ello nunca hablan de él en los círculos HiEnd o similares de audiófilos que usan válvulas....es mucho más fácil atribuir "magia" a las válvulas que analizar y sintetizar el por que del sonido valvular.


----------



## antiworldx

Las pedaleras, que son otro asunto al amplificador, procesan overdrive con un "toque valvular". Incluso simulan el overdrive de modelos especificos de fender y marshall.  Pero para que hacer un mosfet con distorsion valvular? Un mosfet con gran brandwith, hara que no extrañes un valvular. Y si de estado solido hablamos, los fets son los que se acercan en las curvas de respuesta a las valvulas. Pero no! Es como querer hacer que un camaro nuevo tenga la suspension de un chevy 50. Solo le estas dando en la ma....
Si quieres un sonido valvular... usa valvulas y punto.


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> ...todo lo que dicen de que un ampli a válvulas y con MOSFET suenan parecido es una gran mentira...a menos que el diseño del ampli con MOSFET está patológicamente mal hecho.......


O el valvular esté *excelentemente* bien echo. 







Edit:


			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> O el valvular esté *excelentemente* bien echo.



Yo si fuera un pez en el agua duraría poco, veo un anzuelo voy y me prendo.
Entiéndase: _"Me meto en discusiones bizantinas"_


----------



## el-rey-julien

pero porque no usar lo mejor de las dos tecnológias ?
pero  a me gusta los ampli con un pre valvular ,en definitiva  todo se reduce al gusto personal 
tengo un ampli a transistores con pre valvular,
un guitarrista amigo le mostré  las válvulas y lo engañe diciéndole que era un ampli valvular  .el comentario fue ¡¡ como suena lo quiero¡¡ 
pero lo   compare con su ampli a valvulas 100% y no supo discriminar cual ampli  era el que estaba sonando
pero estoy seguro si  le decía que  mi ampli  no era valvular algo iba a tener para decir 
el problema es  la construcción   los transformadores para  los ampli valvulares ,toda la gente que si sabe de transformadores de salida ,bobinadores,fabricantes etc.etc ,ya no trabaja  o estan jubilados ,es muy dificil conseguir esos trafos y no  hay  gente nueva que sepa sobre esa fascinante tecnología ,


----------



## antiworldx

El secreto esta en el nucleo... Y esto me lleva a una pregunta... Alguien ha usado un toroide (transformador anular o circular) en la salida de AF?


----------



## el-rey-julien

> El secreto esta en el nucleo... Y esto me lleva a una pregunta... Alguien ha usado un toroide (transformador anular o circular) en la salida de AF?


lo e intentado ,sin exito


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

el-rey-julien dijo:


> pero porque no usar lo mejor de las dos tecnológias ?
> pero  a me gusta los ampli con un pre valvular ,en definitiva  todo se reduce al gusto personal
> tengo un ampli a transistores con pre valvular,


Ahhh! Es es una muy buena opción para quien le guste el sonido valvular, sobre todo si no sabe que lo valvular solo es el pramplificador


----------



## ehbressan

Eduardo, mas que un , deberías de haber usado .     
Sds.


----------



## pandacba

Alguien vaticino que esto serian decenas de páginas, sin llegar a nada, el tema ya lleva dos años y en breve cumplira 3 y al ritmo que lleva no creo que llegue a la primera decena.....



antiworldx dijo:


> El secreto esta en el nucleo... Y esto me lleva a una pregunta... Alguien ha usado un toroide (transformador anular o circular) en la salida de AF?



Hay equipos comerciale con núcleo toroidal, y tambien se venden, la otra opción es salida sin transformador es decir un OTL, "Output Transformer Less" en el foro postee un amplificador que no utiliza transformador de salida fijense alli, en la info que poseeo, la respuesta es plana y desnuca a los equipos de estado solido, ya que llega muy abajo en bajos y en la gama alta excede largamente la banda de audio.

De echo hace muchos años estaba reparando un TV Philips valvular y me dejo helado la calidad del sonido del mismo, y no solo a mi, asi que me puse a ver que seria, tenia en la salida dos PCL82 y no salia por placa, un arreglo muy particular salia por grilla, con un parlante de cono invertido de 32 ohms(el parlante solo una maravilla muchos le ponian bobina de 8ohms para utilizarlos ), me qude helado, el que ha escuchado ese aparato sabe de que hablo, en otro foro un técnico bastante joven, comento que el dia que lo escucho, no podia creer que un tubo sonara asi, y dijo "mis pobres transistores" y se aboco a buscar algun esquema y vaya si los hay, utilizan Triodos en paralelo en una configuración, como las salidas de audio transistorizada...... y no se lo copiaron a los estado sólidos, hay diseños de antes que el transistor fuera inventado.

Fijense en el circuito que les menciono(el que postee en el foro), yo por lo pronto estoy consiguiendo los tubos para llevarlo a la práctica


----------



## Fogonazo

*Sobre el antagonismo Válvulas - Transistores*



> En esta nota, el ingeniero Oscar Bonello, fundador de la compañía Solidyne y miembro de la Audio Engineering Society (AES), cuenta el origen de tan marcado antagonismo.
> 
> El problema no es nuevo y tiene más de cincuenta años. “El transistor no necesita tensión de filamento como una válvula y la amplificación se logra sin la menor traza de microfonismo”, aseguraba Julio V. Rueda, miembro del IRE (hoy IEEE), en su libro Circuitos de Audioamplificación. Sin embargo, el flamante componente dejaba mucho que desear entre expertos y amantes del buen sonido.
> 
> Respecto de esto, muchos ingenieros coincidían al decir: “La ausencia de calentamiento del inexistente cátodo elimina ruidos térmicos presentes en amplificadores de alta ganancia y bajo nivel”, entre otras ventajas enumeradas. Aquí, según parece, una segunda virtud favorece al transistor. Y entonces, si esto se conoce hace más de medio siglo ¿Por qué hay miles de usuarios que defienden las válvulas?
> 
> Distorsión valvular vs. Distorsión del transistor
> La respuesta es que la mayoría de los amplificadores transistorizados convencionales padecen distorsión transitoria por intermodulación (TIM) y eso afecta negativamente la calidad del sonido. Todo lo contrario ocurre con los valvulares, cuya deformación se concentra en la segunda armónica. Esto significa que “su audibilidad es muy baja”, según Oscar Bonello, quien investigó el tema durante largo tiempo.
> 
> Otro punto negativo para los valvulares es el uso de transformadores de salida. Ese componente introduce distorsión en la señal pero lo hace en frecuencias bajas, donde el oído es poco sensible. Tampoco presenta deformación arriba de los 400 ó 500 Hz. Así, los flagelos señalados por Rueda se tornan despreciables al lado de la molesta distorsión TIM del transistor.
> 
> Sin embargo, esto no significa que los circuitos de lámparas superen a los de estado sólido. En principio, el origen de la cuestión se remonta a la década de 1970, cuando las mediciones usuales no daban cuenta del inconveniente mencionado. Si bien el investigador Matti Otala la descubrió en 1973, pasaron muchos años hasta que apareció una solución.
> 
> “En los años setenta, los que teníamos un poco de oído musical escuchábamos que sonaba mejor un Quad y decíamos ¿Qué pasa? ¿El instrumento nos engaña?”, señala Bonello. “Y en ese momento -agrega- se armaron dos corrientes. La de los ingenieros y la de los audiófilos. Los ingenieros decían que algo era mejor porque medía menos y los audiófilos respondían que no se escuchaba tan bien”.
> 
> Eliminación de la distorsión transitoria por intermodulación
> Cuando se descubre esa alteración en la señal, explica el ingeniero, se arman trabajos científicos que tratan de ver si es mucha, si es poca y cómo se soluciona. Después de cuatro o cinco años de participar en congresos, los científicos descubrieron la teoría inglesa de que había que diseñar amplificadores más rápidos que la parte más veloz de la onda, que es la subida de una onda senoidal de 20 khz a máxima potencia. Sin embargo, el objetivo era difícil de lograr.
> 
> Diseñar un amplificador rápido con los transistores existentes constituía un gran contratiempo. Para resolverlo, Bonello inventó la técnica de “lazos de realimentación múltiple”, publicada en AES, y que junto con el aporte de la técnica de polos y ceros de otros científicos, permitió hacer amplificadores sin distorsión transitoria por intermodulación.
> 
> “Al principio, usábamos esas técnicas sofisticadas de diseño pero hoy utilizamos transistores muy rápidos. Entonces, a partir de los años 85 y 90, no antes, el amplificador de estado sólido, además de tener muy baja distorsión armónica, perdió la característica negativa de tener distorsión TIM. En ese momento, el mejor amplificador de estado sólido superó al mejor amplificador de válvulas”, asegura Bonello.
> 
> Consideraciones finales
> Ante este panorama, vale preguntarse si tales equipos están al alcance del público masivo. A pesar de que existen amplificadores carentes de esa contrariedad, la mayoría cuesta cerca de 4 mil dólares. A diferencia de los convencionales, utilizan componentes discretos y esto significa que hay transistores en cada etapa mientras que los circuitos comunes usan integrados para todo el equipo.
> 
> Finalmente, volviendo al caso de los valvulares, Bonello recuerda un amplificador construido con transformadores bobinados con alambre de plata puro. “La plata es mejor conductor que el cobre e igualmente ¿Qué ventajas tiene? -piensa- Son objetos de arte y es probable que pasen los años y sigamos con los amplificadores valvulares porque tienen otro valor además del valor técnico”, concluye el ingeniero, quien fue profesor titular en la Universidad de Buenos Aires durante más de 20 años.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

> En ese momento, el mejor amplificador de estado sólido superó al mejor amplificador de válvulas”,* asegura Bonello*.


Sorprendente, pero para mi no tanto, si no para alguien mas...


----------



## pandacba

Amigo Ézavalla, has escuchado solo en la vida un equipo de bajo rango y tomas partio por una cosa u otra me extraña en tu forma de pensar alli se pierde el hombre choerente por el partidista a ultranza...

Al menos para afirmar que un equipo te tecnologia X decir que deforma, hay que haberlo escuchado y probado, bajo ensallo nada mejor que eso.... 

Por alli comente la prueba de un equipo de un fabricante nacional para la epoca era mucha potencia 350+350 estereo 700 mono y 1400 BTL, puesto a prueba excedia los datos dados por el fabricante con lo cual demostraba su honestidad, por lo tanto le creo al fabricante por poder haber comprobado eso y al que diga lo contrario, ja que lo diga pero habla cualquiera..... asi de simple

Me pase una buena parte sacando equipos de tubos y poniendo equipos de estado solido, pero claro eran malísimos, como muchos también de estado solido....

Convencidos de que el gran amplificador llegaria...... y que paso? en alto nivel las cifras casi no se han movido en 30 años o más o sea de que avance hablamos, en la gma medi e inferior alli si hubo avances al punto que casi se puede afirmar que cualquier equipo de hoy en dia suena bien, cosa que 30 años atras eso no era asi....
El V-Mos que parecia encabezar la gran avanzada se perdio y diluyo en el tiempo.....
Los equipos Clase D amenazaban con arrollar todo  y recien ahora luego de 30 años lograron que funcione decentemente.... pero tampocoo es la octava maravilla, luego estan los trabajos de Sony con su clase S y los de Thepath con su clase T, andan bien, pero son muy crititicos y muy caros entonces que queda...... y algo que como muchas veces pasa paso inadvertido para muchos un OTL, de tubos, lo mejor de esa tecnologia, carece de los problemas y del caro ultralineal, que de echo aprendimos a fabricarlo y nos sale muy bien y claro anda decirle a un bajista o a un rocker que cambie su JM800 sabes adonde te manda? y que cosa ridicula, se habal del sonido de ciertas bandas y resultas que utiliizan tubos (no todas) y luego que? alguien vio alguna ves un valvestate de Marshall? lo escucho? sabe de que se trata o porque se llama asi? como ocurre con la mayoria de los defensores a ultransa de los equipos de estado solidos hablan peste  y lo único que hacen es demostrar su ignorancia, com me a pasado demostrar por la net o vivo y directo un valvestaste su nombr lo dice tubos y estado solido....

Que cada uno opine es bueno, pero que la opinión tenga base y no sea opinión pura es decir.... se puede opinar pro no cerrarse si no tiene como argumento nada solido es como discutir por el sabor de un vino sin probarlo, hasta ahora la persona más equilibrada que conoci tiene una buena colección de ambas tencnologias y como hizo muchas veces hay ciertos temas que suenan mejor en uno que en otros y saben que? tiene equipos de alta gama de marcas aqui conocidas y otras que no, más de una vez nos sorprendimos que cierto equipo no muy cotizado cuando se escucha determinado tipo de música que tiene unos pasajes intensos este se hace sentir con peso propio....

Conclusión en la gama alta el estado solido no avanzo nada en relación al tiempo, en la gama baja y media se puso las botas de 7 leguas, no obstante que los TDA son de una calidad a prueba de balas me llamo la atención que en sus equipos Philips no los utiliza, y apela a CI de Panasonic  que suenan muy bien y le compiten a los TDA y algunos modelos son superiores.... eso lo descubrimos accidentalmente y el hibrido que traen los Panasonic, hay que escuhar esos equipos... el resot queda a la saga...

por eso digo , que para uso diario utilizo alguno de los distintos equipos de estado solido, pero cuando tengo tiempo de sentarme a disfrutar la dimensión del sonido y puedo juntar un vilnilo o casette tipoIV o cinta abierta.... y si se puede acoplar un equipo de tubos mejor, pero a veces el programa amerita otro tipo de equipo y se utiliza el otro, es ridiculo no reconocer que ambos son lo mejor que tenemos y el que reniega del otro pierde la oportunida de disfrutar lo mejor de ambos mundos....

Si vuestros oidos a duras penas llegan a los 15000 ciclos para que gastan en un filtro y en tweter? con un buen rango extendido les basta..... en eso tambien hay que ser realista y si se es un loco por los bajos menos aún......

Algo que escuche hace muchos años creo que se llama obertura 1886 es de música clásica y relata una batalla, fue procedado digitalmente y grabado en forma analogica en viniylo....

Se tomo un equipo, era un texas 35+35, se lo dejo una pinturita, y se construyo un amplficador de 50W en base al conjunto de salida STK050, se hizo un filtro para bi amplificación, donde todo lo por debajo de 300Hz pasaba por el canal central es decir se tomaban el izq y el der ys se sumaba, ya que a esa frecuencia los sonidos no son direccionales, un examen visual al disco ponia en duda el que pudiera ser reproducido sin que quedara en el camino pua y capsula, la ecualización RIIA se llevo a cabo con un LM381  y se utilizo una capsula mágnética que no logro recordar el nombre, solo 300mg de presíon sobre el zurco medida con la clásica balancita al efecto, se puso en marcha todo con mucha expectativa, en la zona donde el sónido simulaba un cañonazo el zurco más que zurco parecia uno de los tantos baches qu vemos a diario y por ello se temia por la integridad del conjunto pua/cápsula, lejos de eso la reproducción impecable y el sonido de la batlla te hacia saltar con los estruendos de batalla, habia una versión nomal, no procesada pero habia distancias al momento de reproducir.

El tema de la compresión tanto en discos como en cinta de cajas, ha sido una limitante, ya que los equipos medios no tiene expansonres adiecuados que recuperen el espectro tal como se grabo.

Pero escuchar una cinta ancha sin esa limitante y a más velocidad como cinta abierta, también es muy agradable, pero muchas veces el mercado manda, y el que lo conocio recordara que el magzine era en su momnto superior en sonido al casette, pero errores de mercadeo lo sacaron de circuito y no por ser malo, tengo variso y se nota su buena calidad, y otro que seria el papa de lo que es hoy el sistema 5.1 la cuadrafonia, que tuvo mucho auge en los Estados unidos en las decadas del 70,80,90 declinando en esta última.... pero en otros lugares no tuvo mucho exito tampoco y era algo muy bueno, escuche varios vinilos grabados con esa técnica,claro el equipo debia ser cuadráfonic si no ni..... se hicieron CI decodificadores de cuadrafonia......

Porque dejar de ser un incha de futbol? por un lado porque me aburri de ver a mi equipo ganar, y por otro por el fanatiso estúpido, lo extremo no va ya que alli no hay sustento si no estupiez humana que termina llevando a horrores como se ve hoy en dia y no reconocer cosas que son buenas y es un problema de los latinos y en particular de los argentinos 

Un ejemplo Oretste Berta hay que sacarse el sombrero frente a lo que hizo, pero cuantos detractrores tuvo? yo en mi juventud por ser partidadrio de otra marca no lo acompañaba pero pasados los 20 y con la sensatez empece a dejar la estupidez y ver la realidad.... y ser crítico aún de lo que me gusta


Si entendieron bien si no lo lamento asi se simple como se solia decir a llorara al campito 

PD para algunos ya estoy acostumbrado a tener detractactores y seguidores, los detractores tienen un estigma como algunos por aqui que lo unico que hacen cada vez que pueden en lugar de aportar algo es ponerse a detractar, pero como ya los tengo identificados, hare de cuenta que no digeron nada y seguire adelante, ya que me importa más lo otros lo que pueden aprender algo. Y por aquellos que si me equivoco me lo dicen y no como una critica lo exponen de adecuada manera y ellos ya saben que en ese sentddo soy agradecido y no me molesta que hagan eso....


----------



## A Class

Lo confieso,he hecho las paces con las valvulas
aunque son caras...
aunque se agotan...
aunque funcionan con voltajes elevados...
aunque tienen mucha distorsion...
aunque necesitan transformadores de impedancia...
aunque son fragiles y sensibles a vibraciones...
aunque se calientan mucho...
aunque son de poca potencia...

diossssss...... quien quiere valvulas....???????

Bueno,pues confieso que si escuchais un amplificador valvular, (clase A,triodos...) 
pues tiene su momento de gloria,es un sonido que te da una sensacion agradable (segun que musica escuches mas o menos)
Tiene su toque particular que no nos puede dar un transistor,y segun aplicaciones,nos da mas personalidad.

Tambien quiero destacar que un amplificador de clase A Pura valvular y unos pocos watios,va a inundar tu salon de una forma diferente a uno transistorizado,no puedo explicar el porque,pero con muchos menos watios de potencia,las valvulas parecen sonar mas alto.
En resumen,es algo que gusta,solo para ocasiones (desde mi punto de vista) 

Podria añadirse en algun amplificador como opcional

es decir:

quiero un sonido limpio y sin coloraturas... modo normal
quiero personalidad y sonido valvular... modo valvulas

a ver si alguien se anima y añade una valvulita en un ampli,para poder tener la opcion de elegir con un simple selector,lo haria yo,pero soy bastante pesimo en cuanto a diseño de amplificadores

Realmente me sumo a la cola de la gente que cree que las valvulas son solo MARKETING,para vender algo diferente a gente que esta dispuesta a pagar cualquier precio por tener algo exclusivo,solo teneis que mirar el nuevo amplificador valvular para IPOD,cuesta un ojo de la cara y tres riñones,aun asi,seguro que se vende bien...

valvulas para mp3??? que gente tan rara,no????

Aun asi,aprovecho para recomendar que si tienen ocasion escuchen el sonido de un buen amplificador de valvulas,sin menospreciar la potencia,y juzguen por ustedes mismos.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mirá Pandacba, iba a dejar esto sin responder...pero por ultima vez voy a tratar de poner las cosas en claro, OK?



pandacba dijo:


> *Amigo Ézavalla, has escuchado solo en la vida un equipo de bajo rango y tomas partio por una cosa u otra me extraña en tu forma de pensar alli se pierde el hombre choerente por el partidista a ultranza.*..



Independientemente de la agresión gratuita sobre mi forma de pensar, lo que a mi me llama la atención es tu permanente insistencia sobre la cantidad de amplificadores que "escuchado" y has "medido", y las conclusiones incoherentes a las que llegás _*verbalmente *_sin entregar datos técnicos apropiados que justifiquen tu palabras.
En verdad, no me importa si tu post tiene 50 o 50000 palabras, ya que parece que tenés una importante habilidad para escribir mucho sin decir nada. Si bien antes no le dí importancia a tu dichos, luego de esta suerte de desafío que me estás haciendo en un tema en el cual ya dejé clara mi posición me veo en la necesidad de responderte:


En cuanto a tu "oído supersensible": Disculpame la expresión, pero me importa un rábano que tan sensible sea tu oído....y lo mismo me importa si escuchás bien hasta 10 kHz o hasta 50 kHz. Y no me importa, por que como ingeniero que soy, aprendí hace muchísimos años que los sentidos son fácilmente engañables y por eso (entre otras cosas) *se inventaron los instrumentos de medición*, para eliminar las "percepciones sensoriales" propias de cada individuo y realizar mediciones que sean *cuantificables*, es decir, que se puedan expresar como uno o más números. Como tu oído (ni el mío, ni el de nadie del foro), por perfecto que sea, no me puede dar números coherentes, entonces te pido que quites esta "medición" auditiva de una charla técnica, por que si sos tan técnico como decís, deberías saber que en estas ciencias los números son los que mandan, y no las opiniones subjetivas como las que estás planteando.
En cuanto a las "mediciones" que has hecho: Tampoco puedo darte crédito en las mediciones que decís que has hecho, por el simple motivo de que en ningún momento has dicho cuales son las medidas que has tomado y cuales son las condiciones del ensayo que has realizado. Así las cosas, decir que has medido, en realidad no me dice nada que no sea que intentás seguir llenando hojas con tus posts. Te imaginarás que cuando arriba dije que se usaban instrumentos de medición para determinar valores cuantificables, no solo tuve en cuenta los instrumentos sino también las técnicas de medición...que son tanto o mas importantes que los instrumentos, y que por supuesto tampoco nombrás en tus exposiciones.
Como verás, tu profunda experiencia no tiene hasta ahora ningún asidero medianamente técnico que justifique tus opiniones, y por ello, no puedo prestarles atención....OK?

Por otra parte, tengo que decirte que a la rueda ya la inventaron hace miles de años y evolucionó desde la piedra hasta lo que hoy tenemos. Te hago este comentario para que te quede claro que, para mí, no es necesario replicar las mismas mediciones y estudios que otros han hecho, por que puedo obtener mayor provecho analizando esos estudios y viendo si convergen o divergen de mis conocimientos, y buscando fuentes adicionales que me permitan estudiar y evaluar si las conclusiones de esos trabajos son coherentes o nó, y cual es la aceptación de los mismos en la comunidad científica relacionada con el tema....y si alguien no comparte el estudio, pues entonces por que lo hace. Claro que esto es mucho mas complicado que tomar un osciloscopio y medir algo - sin saber bien que - para encontrar algo, que tampoco termino de entender...pero estoy casi seguro que mi forma de análisis permite construir un conocimiento mas sólido y "defendible".

De ahora en más, cuando quieras proponer algo técnico, te recomiendo que lo hagas mencionando las fuentes exactas que has usado para basar tus estudios, y cual es análisis teórico o práctico que has hecho, en forma clara y concisa, por que escribir una parva de letras para enredar al que lee...conmigo no funciona...y si no te lo he dicho antes, solo ha sido para mostrar respeto hacia alguien que no conozco personalmente y decidí aceptar tu extensa retórica para poder rescatar cinco palabras medianamente coherentes que mostraran la idea de lo que hablabas. Como esto ya está probado que no funciona, con vos al menos, me veo obligado a dejar de prestar atención a tus comentarios.

Saludos, y que la fuerza te acompañe!


----------



## el-rey-julien

su majestad el rey julien dijo:
			
		

> *estas discusiones se ponen buenísimas en cuanto cada uno defiende ,muchas  veces sin   mucho sentido y dejandose llevar por los conocimientos  fundados  y otras veces infundados,de todas formas las fuentes no siempre son  seguridad  100% ,pues  la mayoria son  fuentes de tal o cual empresa/boletines y/o propaganda que no siempre dicen todo,es muy complejo todo el tema .
> Como   mucho  no se no me queda otra que leer y aprender .pero destaco  el espiritu de  el  panda  y de ezevalla .los dos son ejemplo de  ferreos defensores de  lo saben y con buen animo de enseñar ,grande maestros ,un saludo*


Firmado, Nosotros el Rey julien su majestad a hablado/decretado/bla bla bla etc etc etc


----------



## pandacba

Claro, por eso digo que siempre que pudimos realilzamos nuestros ensayos, porque si te guias hoy en dia por lo que dice el fabricante estas sonado sim importar la tecnologia, las cosas empeoraron por la guerra comercial y la invencion de los Wats PMPO que resposnden al gusto de cada fabricante.
Una especificación de ancho de banda tomado a 0 dB difiere bastante de otra tomada a -3dB, pero no todos pueden percibir nitidamente la diferencia..

Lo sujetivo de acompañar en cierta medida a lo técncio
Dependiendo de cada persona y del oido que tenga por asi decirlo una THD de 0.5% puede no ser muy difernte de 1%

Por eso a quiene insisten en THD muy bajas a cualquier precio les pregunto si saben como suena al oido esa distorción, la mayorria no la sabe distinguir.

Como dijo A class hay que escuahar a los tubos detenerse en una buena audición porque tienen lo suyo, la mayoria los defenestra sin haberlos escuchados seriamente, a eso llamo fanatismo...
Y como no los han escuchado empiezan a achacarle el precio etc etc
Muchos tienen el recuerdo de los combinados y tocadiscos que habia en casa, y alli si les doy la razón esos nunca fueron equipos de alta fidelidad aunque no todos..

Tube oportunidad de reacondicionar un combinado motorola que tenia tres amplificadores, ese equipo se trajo de USA no se comercializo aca, el parlante del canla central era ovalado como los 6 x 9 pero mucho más grande, unos 12 X 18.
Cada amplificador tenia una potencia de 25W y el central de 50W, la bandeja estimo seria el papa o el abuelo de las que conocimos como profesionales, treemendo plato ultrapesado, capsula de reluctancia variable una joya por donde se lo mire, la radio incoporaba FM el mueble repesadisimo y el equipo ni les cuento, me lamento no haber tenido el tino de fotografiarlo, porque habia destalles muy exquisitos de terminación, el chasis por abajo una verdadera obra de arte, ahhh los potenciometos, eran más grandes que los que conocemos, y un accionamiento muy suave y controlado, se limpiaron, afortunadamente las pistas estaban en buen estado se lubirico y se armo

Ha ese habia que escucharlo y el canal central ni les cuento.....


----------



## xavirom

ezaballa, estuve leyendo tu último comentario junto a mi perra, y ella entendió perfectamente lo que decís.


----------



## el-rey-julien

xavirom dijo:


> ezaballa, estuve leyendo tu último comentario junto a mi perra, y ella entendió perfectamente lo que decís.





			
				su majestad real  dijo:
			
		

> *y eso  que  quiere decir?*


saludos  de su majestad


----------



## pandacba

Quien escucho un cascajo como un viejo winco tubulado u otro engendro semejante y se entiende sobradamente que puedan hablar cualquiera de un equip de tubos....

Quien ha tenido la oportunidad de escuchar un buen equipo sabe entre otras cosas que tienen su sonido particular que los destaca....

De igual manera quien se crio entre equipos como Fapesa RCA y demás(Que son muy buenos sin lugara a ninguna duda de ello) y nunca tuvo la oportunidad de escuchar un Mackintosch, un Marantz, un Harman Kardon, un Mark Levingson tal  vez diga que suenan igual y sin embargo no es asi, claro tambien depende del individuo y sus capacidades sin lugar a ninguna duda ya que si por el echo natuarl solo percive digamos hasta los 15-16000ciclos, lo que sudeda más arriva pasara desapercibido 

En el caso de los tubos no hace falta tener "oido" simplemente suenan diferentes, pero para eso hay que excuharlo

Entre los equipos de estado solido hay diferencias algo simple? sin ir a gama alta (a los de caldida de verdad no a lo muleros )

Tomemos un Sony y un Panasonic, ecualización plana y reproduzcmaos un CD con buen material audible si es instrumental solo mejor.... y suenan diferentes, hay quiens se guian por la marca, yo he visto personas que llevan un CD de su propiedad y piden que se lo ejecuten en un par de equipos cuyas carácteristicas les interesan, luego deciden por cual a su juicio se escucha mejor...

Eso me parece excelente


A quien no le gusta el audio de los cines?, por más 5.1 se aproxima pero no llega en muchos cines que todavian mantienen sus equipos con alguns años encima muchos suelen decir que bien se escucha en esa sala.....

A un empedernido conocido que solia ir a un llugar porque le encantaba como sonaba y queria tener algo en su casa asi, nos llevo a investigar un poquito sobre el tema, aunque le dijimos que una de las grandes diferencias es como esta grabado el audio en el cinta y como lo toma y alli nada que hacer, no obstante nos fuimos al mencionado cine y pedimos ver el equipo porque teniamos algunos conocidos, bien de echo tal y como imaginabamos es sistem de lectura era optico, pero no era un fototrnasistor o un fotodiodo, no era un tubo sensible a la luz echos en base  a serio (no neceistan calefactor) y de alli segui a un impresionante equipo de audio, la gran sorpresa es que todo absolutamente todo era con tubos de vacio....

Asi que llevamos a nuestro amigo y el pobre tipo se queria abrir las venas con un celuloide....

en fin......


----------



## pandacba

Todo esto, las posturas extremas me recuerda cuando nace el estado sólido, la neecedad de muchos en aimilar las nuevas tecnologias los llevo a quedarse sin nada y ser los grandes perdedores...

y todo es polemizante, los extemistas toso estado sólido, todo tubo y yo me rio de todo eso, ya que todo es relativo, utilizo y seguirae utilizando semiconductores y también cada dia haremos algo más de tubos......

Dentro del estado solido también hay marcadas diviones, de los seguidores del Quad, de los seguidores de Mar Levingson, Harman Kardon, Marantz solo por mencionar algunos....

Tengo los esquemas de todos los Quad y su puesta en servicio, los e escuchado infinidad de veces y suena muy bien, pero te aseguro que no me haria uno.... no un Quadra 405, pero hay otros que si...

Prefiero uno con trasnsitores Toshiba multiemisor a cualquiera de los otros.... que es el que me estoy construyendo

Alguen vio los equipos Cahtode Folowers? y sin buscar en google pregunte si lo sabe es otra técnica en equipos tubulados en la cual la gran imortancia del trafo de salida ya no es la misma....

De echo hay un equipo Mar Levingson que utiliza una combinación de esto un trafo de salida utltralineal, y los catodos tienen un arrolamiento en el mismo trafo de salida... ese equipo, tiene una calidad de sonido muy buena, es uno de los grandes exponentes de Hi Fi, y el que diga que no hay Hi Fi en equipos tubulados, sin palabras, tien mucho camino por andar y aprender, es hablar por hablar...


Por eso mi euippo de estado solido con finales Transistor multiemisor, y otro con salida a FET y para completar el equipamiento, estaba haciendo una versión con KT88 solo faltaba desicirse si Svetlana o Lión King... 
Estas KT88 la sovietica, es muy superior  a las antiguas porque? porque los rusos nunca dejaron de fabricar tubos y alguien sabe por que eso eso? y continuaron desarrollando y mejorndo estos productos

Pero ahora  surgio el OTL con triodos puros, son como los pre con tubos hay varios diseños no todos son buenos, empezamos por una 6AS7 y finalmente adoptaremos la 6C33 que es un triodo espectacular...

De esa forma de acuerdo al programa musical que tenga tendre lo mejo de lo mejor y puristas y fanáticos sigan hablando sonseras mientras yo disfrutare de una audición que sera un regalo para los oidos

Mientras seguimos investigando sobre aplicaciones del amplficador magnético en los  trafos de salida ultralineales para mejorarlos, seguro que cuando lo concluyamos apareceran el mercado, pero igual sera una satisfacción saber que ivamos por buen camino......

Aqui en foro esta posteado el RCA de 130 nosotros desarrollamos una versión con par de salid y luego elcomoa presento la suya con BDX67/68

Lo curioso y llamamtivo es que empleamos los mismos transistoresy también los 2N6284/87 de motorola

Aun tengo BDX67C/68C  originales se SGS y dicen made in Italy los motorola eran fabricados en México

y les puedo asegurar que no suena igual que el 130

Afortundamente he trabajado con las dos tecnologias y he tenido la fortuna de realizar numerosas pruebas y ensayos por eso aprecio ambas tecnologias, y esa es mi base solida para opinar, quien no trabajo quien no lo escucho opinara sujetivamente, pero con mente abierta para aprender, pero si pasa a un defensor a ultranza, de un lado como puede desmerecer al otro?

Otros me quieren poner a prueba, solo rindo exámenes en el hambito universitario donde forme. Por el resto pensamientos dudas todo es bienvenido, preguntas también

No olvidarse que si la ventanita por la cual miramos es muy pequeña seremos muy limitados

Ha seguir debantiendo con altura como lo hacen la mayoria por fortuna


----------



## hazard_1998

pandacba dijo:


> Quien escucho un cascajo como un viejo winco tubulado u otro engendro semejante y se entiende sobradamente que puedan hablar cualquiera de un equip de tubos....
> 
> Quien ha tenido la oportunidad de escuchar un buen equipo sabe entre otras cosas que tienen su sonido particular que los destaca....
> 
> De igual manera quien se crio entre equipos como Fapesa RCA y demás(Que son muy buenos sin lugara a ninguna duda de ello) y nunca tuvo la oportunidad de escuchar un Mackintosch, un Marantz, un Harman Kardon, un Mark Levingson tal  vez diga que suenan igual y sin embargo no es asi, claro tambien depende del individuo y sus capacidades sin lugar a ninguna duda ya que si por el echo natuarl solo percive digamos hasta los 15-16000ciclos, lo que sudeda más arriva pasara desapercibido
> 
> En el caso de los tubos no hace falta tener "oido" simplemente suenan diferentes, pero para eso hay que excuharlo
> 
> Entre los equipos de estado solido hay diferencias algo simple? sin ir a gama alta (a los de caldida de verdad no a lo muleros )
> 
> Tomemos un Sony y un Panasonic, ecualización plana y reproduzcmaos un CD con buen material audible si es instrumental solo mejor.... y suenan diferentes, hay quiens se guian por la marca, yo he visto personas que llevan un CD de su propiedad y piden que se lo ejecuten en un par de equipos cuyas carácteristicas les interesan, luego deciden por cual a su juicio se escucha mejor...
> 
> Eso me parece excelente
> 
> 
> A quien no le gusta el audio de los cines?, por más 5.1 se aproxima pero no llega en muchos cines que todavian mantienen sus equipos con alguns años encima muchos suelen decir que bien se escucha en esa sala.....
> 
> A un empedernido conocido que solia ir a un llugar porque le encantaba como sonaba y queria tener algo en su casa asi, nos llevo a investigar un poquito sobre el tema, aunque le dijimos que una de las grandes diferencias es como esta grabado el audio en el cinta y como lo toma y alli nada que hacer, no obstante nos fuimos al mencionado cine y pedimos ver el equipo porque teniamos algunos conocidos, bien de echo tal y como imaginabamos es sistem de lectura era optico, pero no era un fototrnasistor o un fotodiodo, no era un tubo sensible a la luz echos en base  a serio (no neceistan calefactor) y de alli segui a un impresionante equipo de audio, la gran sorpresa es que todo absolutamente todo era con tubos de vacio....
> 
> Asi que llevamos a nuestro amigo y el pobre tipo se queria abrir las venas con un celuloide....
> 
> en fin......



estimado panda, todo lo que decis sigue careciendo de sustento tecnico, todo lo que comentas es subjetivo sobre si te gusta o no como suena un equipo u otro, te repito, hay infinidad de configuraciones distintas, y todas van a sonar distinto, no por eso seran mejores o peores una que otra, todas tienen ventajas y contras. un equipo a valvulas no suena asi o asa solo por ser a valvulas, hay muchisimos factores a considerar, pero te aclaro que la fidelidad de reproduccion no es lo que caracteriza a un equipo a valvulas. y esto te lo digo despues de haber dedicado muuucho tiempo a esto, de haber copiado circuitos, probado, diseñado mis propios amplis, calculado mis propios trafos de salida, medido, ensayado etc. si conozco amplis Mcintosh, he escuchado el 275, mark levinson tambien, el No23 (es a transistores, mark levinson no conozco a valvulas ninguno...) Quad 303, marantz unos cuantos, Phase Linear... pero todo es como te dije, es todo subjetividad....nada quiere decir que uno sea mejor que el otro, solo tus sentidos, y tu gusto personal que como dijo Ezavalla, bien puede ser muy distinto al de cualquier otro


----------



## juanma

pandacba, te digo lo mismo que te ha dicho el resto.

Hablas desde un *monologo*. Son pocas las chances que hay para enriquecer el post.

No tiene mucho sentido hablar de un componente en particular cuando el resultado final te lo define el conjunto. Que un amplificador mal diseñado use transistores Sankes ultralineales no implica que suene mejor que uno con la familia MJE bien diseñado.

Comentá si sobre etapas de entrada, realimentacion por corriente o tensión, factor de realimentación, ancho de banda, slewrate, etc. Cosas sobre las cuales se pueda hablar. En todo lo que has hablado no has mencionado ningun parámero técnico sobre el cual podamos decir algo.

Otra cosa, sobre "calidad de sonido muy buena". ¿Qué es muy buena calidad??
Sin un oido acostumbrado a conciertos en vivo, no tenemos referencia de nada, estamos dentro de la caverna, diria Platon.

Es mas, en cualquier diseño de algun ampli que haga, no me confio de mi oido. La prueba de fuego va a estar dada por algun violinista o alguien del ambiente de conciertos. Estamos tan mal acostumbrados a una mala calidad de musica, que sinceramente pienso que afirmar "calidad de sonido muy buena" tiene bastante poco peso.

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998

juanma dijo:


> pandacba, te digo lo mismo que te ha dicho el resto.
> 
> Hablas desde un *monologo*. Son pocas las chances que hay para enriquecer el post.
> 
> No tiene mucho sentido hablar de un componente en particular cuando el resultado final te lo define el conjunto. Que un amplificador mal diseñado use transistores Sankes ultralineales no implica que suene mejor que uno con la familia MJE bien diseñado.
> 
> Comentá si sobre etapas de entrada, realimentacion por corriente o tensión, factor de realimentación, ancho de banda, slewrate, etc. Cosas sobre las cuales se pueda hablar. En todo lo que has hablado no has mencionado ningun parámero técnico sobre el cual podamos decir algo.
> 
> Otra cosa, sobre "calidad de sonido muy buena". ¿Qué es muy buena calidad??
> Sin un oido acostumbrado a conciertos en vivo, no tenemos referencia de nada, estamos dentro de la caverna, diria Platon.
> 
> Es mas, en cualquier diseño de algun ampli que haga, no me confio de mi oido. La prueba de fuego va a estar dada por algun violinista o alguien del ambiente de conciertos. Estamos tan mal acostumbrados a una mala calidad de musica, que sinceramente pienso que afirmar "calidad de sonido muy buena" tiene bastante poco peso.
> 
> Saludos


Coincido 200% con juanma.

Por otro lado, ademas de toda la chachara, pandacba menciona amplis mark levinson como referencia, pero estos siempre fueron transistorizados.... es como que el hilo (o los hilos en el que participa) se torna una discucion sin sentido y como tambien lo ha dicho, hasta partidista. el tema es que señor panda, no sirve de nada que nos comente sus sensaciones de escucha, que ademas de ser solo apreciaciones subjetivas, no tiene referencias, no apunta a ningun caso concreto, ni da ningun tipo de apreciacion tecnica respecto a las cualidades o defectos de uno u otro equipo. no observa ningun detalle tecnico acerca de por que o por que no un ampli a transistores puede ser mejor o peor que uno a valvulas, por eso esto se torna ultra partidista. porque defiende algo sin ningun tipo de fundamento tangible.


----------



## antiworldx

¿oidos humanos que escuchan 21Khz?
Desde esa afirmacion, no solo la subjetividad de los comentarios estaban en duda, si la fuente de informacion donde te apoyas (si es que la existe).

No me gusta discutir con este tipo de afirmaciones. 
Una valvula de audio oscila en los 400 mA de corriente en placa como máximo. ¿Como operar parlantes de 4 ohms con esa corriente? Los OTL se me hace algo que ralla en la maquina de movimiento perpetuo. ?A caso los ingenieros de los años 50´s eran tontos y usaban transformadores de acoplamiento por que su intelecto no les permitia descubrir los OTL?
¿A caso en mi clase de electrónica de amplificadores me mintieron con los temas de acoplamiento de impedancias?
¿Los datasheet de las valvulas mienten?
¿La ley de ohm ha cambiado?
¿El ancho de banda ahora es algo que se compra en el mercado? Ya me imagino, deme tres kilos de banda para mis oidos y otros tres para llevar para mi amplificador.
Y hay mas cuestionamientos sobre las aseveraciones de pandacba, pero la verdad, me da flojera discutir algo que desde la pregunta inicial, ya es una aberracion.


----------



## josehf34

Despues de ver la controversia que logro crear este tema yo podria afirmar algo:

Sonido Analogo y Sonido Digital son dos cosas totalmente diferentes pero que en esencia sirven para lo mismo, el problema es que el resto va mas en gustos que en los mismos principios tecnicos.

Por ejemplo yo amo el sonido de un buen LP (con sus ruidos de fondo y todo) pero tengo que admitir que es mucho mas practico usar un CD o SACD y por eso mismo es que el formato LP paso a un segundo plano frente la era digital.

Hay gente y estudios que aparentemente siguen afirmando que le sonido de un LP en teoria supera por mucho el de un CD o SACD pero seamos sinceros ¿quien va con estos estudios en la mano al momento de hacer una compra?


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimados:
Despues de 40 años de audiofilo creo que puedo meter una cucharita en este tema , ya que pase por toda la evolucion de la industria:

Me crié con el "combinado" hogareño en mi infancia , con el pobre parlante de 12" que ni rango ni extendido tenia... De modo que escucho algo parecido a valvulas y siento nauseas. Mi primer ampli fue un Pioneer de 15+15 del año 70 con parlantes LEEA y la diferencia fue tan abismal!!!!!
POR SUPUESTO que hay de todo , bueno y malo en todas las tecnologias , pero como humanos que somos tendemos a veces a mitificar las cosas.

Considero que el amplificador no debe "sonar" tal o cual sino ser TOTALMENTE TRANSPARENTE, inoloro incoloro etc como el agua , bastante tenemos que lidiar con los otros elementos, llamese parlantes e incluso el propio ambiente en que escuchamos.

Las valvulas podran tener mayor respuesta en frecuencia y menos ruido intrinseco , pero un buen equipo de hoy en dia ...hay que ser una maquina para notar la diferencia.

Vinilo? Tengo 300 LPs guardados prolijamente y 2 bandejas Thorenz que eran de lo mejorcito y consumí decenas de puas .... la alegria que me dio tener el primer reproductor de CD ... tan silencioso y que no se degrada!! Me acuerdo las ceremonias de lavado de los LP, pasarles el cepillito de cerda de carbono antiestatica , sacarlo del sobre para que no roce... y siempre habia un ruidito!! ni hablar los alabeos que tenian a veces los discos.

Quizas al CD le hubiera faltado un poquito mas de frecuencia de muestreo no por la respuesta en frecuencia sino por los flancos de los golpes , etc 
El mp3 NO es de calidad por bien que se haga , pero fue una gran cosa por la portabilidad....

DISTINTO es para los musicos , tengo largas discusiones con mi hijo y sus amigos , pero no es lo mismo GENERAR un sonido que REPRODUCIRLO , ahi si entra toda la subjetividad del mundo .

Espero no haber sido demasiado largo, saludos

PD: ante todo , lo importante es LA MUSICA, de modo que si algo que me gusta esta en disco 78rpm de pasta y no existe de otra forma... bienvenido sea.


----------



## crimson

Y, es así, de a poco el tema se acerca a la realidad real... decía Aristóteles hace ya 25 siglos "...no hay nada en la inteligencia que no haya pasado por los sentidos..." y nada más cierto en el caso de la música, dependiendo enteramente de la calidad de nuestro oído. Por otro lado, tengo una teoría particular, que dice que más importante que la electrónica *son los trasductores*. Hoy en día para hacer un amplificador malo _hay que hacerlo a propósito_, yo he hecho un par de P3A de Rodd Elliot con  baffles grandes y un buen divisor de frecuencia y realmente se escucha muy bien, y ese mismo amplificador, con dos baflecitos de centro musical deja mucho que desear. Yo también soy de la época del Audinac con 2 6BQ5, y me alegré cuando llegaron los transistorizados (Tenía un Fapesa 15 + 15 con BD181). Aún así respeto diversas opiniones, por ejemplo Alex Kligman (creador de Holimar)sostiene que el amplificador ideal es un pre a válvulas y un amplificador MOSFET, y a ese oído no le discuto...  El tema subjetivo también influye, tengo un pibe que trabaja conmigo que es guitarrista, y lo pongo siempre a sonorizar bandas, es excelente, y a mí me aplastan el oído, en cambio a mí me dejan el folclore, blues o música clásica, porque tengo la oreja mejor entrenada... En fin, redondeando, el mejor audiófilo es el que disfruta de la música y da lo mejor de sí para lograr, de acuerdo a sus medios, el mejor sonido posible. Saludos C


----------



## Black Tiger1954

La curva que subo es de un .......
Dejo a la imaginación los puntos suspensivos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Crimson:  creo que decimos aproximadamente lo mismo !!


----------



## crimson

Totalmente de acuerdo AntonioAA, el disfrute de la música significa "algo más" que la pura técnica (sin menoscabar las opiniones de Eza). No sólo hace falta un buen amplificador, un excelente par de baffles, un buen soporte musical, (me acuerdo cuando cambié mi económica cápsula "Les Son" -¿se acuerdan, la brasilera?- por una Shure M44C ¡parecía que hubiera cambiado todo el equipo!), sino también un sillón confortable, un vaso de algo que te guste, la bruja lo más lejos posible (cosa que no se le ocurra pedirte algo en medio de un solo de Gilmour, por ejemplo), en fin un montón de cosas que hacen al melómano y que *no necesariamente se midan con osciloscopio*. Saludos C


----------



## Helminto G.

la mejor manera de escuchar una sinfonica con la mejor calidad posible y generar una sensacion inolvidable es mas simple y mas varata..... compra un pase.....


----------



## AntonioAA

Helminto:  NI DUDARLO ! la sensación de escuchar una sinfonica en vivo se la recomiendo a cualquiera que quiera aprender a apreciar esto que nos une!!! Son contadisimas las grabaciones que siquiera se acercan a una sensacion parecida... y sin miles de watts en el medio. 
Puede no ser tu musica "de cabecera" , pero vale la pena. Voy cada vez que puedo.


----------



## juanma

Me desvio tangencialmente del espíritu del post, pero pregunto, ya que veo gente con mas experiencia que yo en esto:

Han trabajado con paneles acusticos? Es notable la mejora en la escucha?
Me refiero a dar una "sensación de amplitud" al sonido.

En venta por web, hay paneles de 50x50cm a poco mas de U$S1.
Recomiendan algo?

Algo asi me estoy refiriendo, o con mas paneles, según sea el caso.






Saludos!


----------



## josehf34

juanma dijo:


> Me desvio tangencialmente del espíritu del post, pero pregunto, ya que veo gente con mas experiencia que yo en esto:
> 
> Han trabajado con paneles acusticos? Es notable la mejora en la escucha?
> Me refiero a dar una "sensación de amplitud" al sonido.
> 
> En venta por web, hay paneles de 50x50cm a poco mas de U$S1.
> Recomiendan algo?
> 
> Algo asi me estoy refiriendo, o con mas paneles, según sea el caso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!



he estado en salas totalmente cubiertas por dichos paneles (hasta el techo)y aparentemente si funcionan pero para uso domestico lo mejor seria ponerlos en superficies como ventanas (o eso tengo entendido)


----------



## Helminto G.

en una ocacion poco convencional vi una cabina de radio, montada provisionalmente en la que los ruidos se evitaban con cobertores en las paredes y cartones de huevo, y funcionaba perfectamente:






sobretodo que no era una habitacion como tal sino una estructura de hierro tubular


----------



## el-rey-julien

que buena idea coyote¡¡¡


----------



## Helminto G.

era una estacion de radio pirata y economica


----------



## el-rey-julien

su majestad dijo:
			
		

> cerca de casa ay una granja de gallinas ,a mangar maples¡¡ (el mismo que me presto la gallo para saber a que hora canta),voy a recordar la idea para el futuro


saludos ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## pandacba

Si, pasa que los paneles que viene para las paredes, son bastantes caritos, y la idea es amortiguar los sonidos evitar los rebotes en las paredes duras, entonces cualquier barrera que se interponga entre el sonido y las paredes, sirve, estas pueden ser las nencuibadaas bandejas de huevos, telas pesadas, pero claro, hay un problemita, ya que los mejores sistemas insonorizantes son muy inflamables, ya que se puede poner incluso tergopol y dejar un espacio, yponer otra capa cuya superficie no sea plana(de alli que las bandejas de huevos son ideales) pero como dije todo esos es muy inflamable.... la principal contra

*janna*
Sobre esos planos hace muchos años habia en el service donde trabaje dos planos sonoros Philps, y estos planos la verdad no sonaban para nada mal, asi que una tarde decidi investigar un poco y abrimos uno de ellos, cual fue la sorpresa? 
Les cuento habia un imán y una bobina, no habia un cono como lo que estabamos acostumbrados a ver, este sera un rectangulo que abarbacaba todo el plano de tergopol...... si de tergopol, que tenia en la parte posterior unos cortes y formas que permitian que tuviera la flexíón necesaria, todo el plano era irradiante..... se me calleron las medias, se me incendio la biblioteca etc etc



AntonioAA dijo:


> Helminto:  NI DUDARLO ! la sensación de escuchar una sinfonica en vivo se la recomiendo a cualquiera que quiera aprender a apreciar esto que nos une!!! Son contadisimas las grabaciones que siquiera se acercan a una sensacion parecida... y sin miles de watts en el medio.
> Puede no ser tu musica "de cabecera" , pero vale la pena. Voy cada vez que puedo.



Lo que dices es tal cual, y eso te permite darte una idea de como es la música en vivo y lo que escuchas......

Hago lo mismo, muchas veces la sinfonica de la provincia, toca temas "populares o de moda" y es una delicia escucharlos o cuando toca temas de peliculas clásicas es algo que hay que estara y escuchar...... Es un verdadero deleite para los oidos..... uno de mis hijos, el mayor, de niño le gustaba escuchar unos temas de música instrumental que tenia, me pedia siempre que se los pusiese, cuando llego cierta edad le dije si queria aprender el instrumento que tanto le agradaba de chico, "la trompeta" no quizo, pero luego ya en su adolescencia, surgio la necesidad en el de que queria tocar, y empezo a  estudiar, más tarde con otro amigo entraron en la banda juvenil municipal........ y obvio como la música me gusta he ido siempre a verlo......

Estaban en el recuedo cuando soliamos concurrir a escuchar la banda sinfónica, y no olvidare jamás cuando ambos(junto a otros dos varones) escuchamos algo que nos gustaba a los cuato, la banda de la pelicula la guerra de las galaxias... aún tengo el recuedo del brillo de sus ojitos emocionados, ya que una cosa es escuharla en casa, y si bien tenian el recuerdo del cine, cuando ataco el tema la banda sinfónica no se puede describir con palabras, hay que sentarse a escucharla y disfrutarla....... porque de eso se trata de disfrutar una buena audición



> su majestad dijo:
> cerca de casa ay una granja de gallinas ,a mangar maples¡¡ (el mismo que me presto la gallo para saber a que hora canta),voy a recordar la idea para el futuro



Su majestad me acaba de entrar una gran duda, de que se alimentan los lemures? no sera esa la proveeduria real no? jajaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno....para tratar de traer (o quitar ) mas claridad a este tema, me he tomado la libertad de escanear y publicar (sin autorización del autor , pero lo siento...) un fragmento del libro de D. Self sobre el diseño de amplificadores. Este fragmento no es nada técnico, sino mas bien informativo de su experiencia en el campo del audio....y queda mucho mas para leer en el libro, pero estimo que su posición es clara y contundente.

El texto está en inglés, tomado del documento original, pero con Google lo puede traducir sin mucho drama. Y si pueden acceder al libro, no dejen de leer el Capítulo 1 completo...

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba

Es apenas una experiencia subjetiva, y de postura tomada como muchos, asi otro posteara una postura opuesta y sera algo de nunca acabar.....

Asi uno de un bando apela a tal o cual cosa del otro y es una guerra sin cuartel y sin sentido y tomar posturas de un lado y del otro no lleva a aprender absolutamente nada ya que esa es una limitante

Sobre todo cuando se toma una postura y poco y nada se sabe de lo opuesto, es algo temerario opinar o trer palabras de terceros, ya que se trata de fortalecer lo que se carece por experiencia propia.....

Hay personas que han investigado de un lado y de el otro sin tomar postura alguna ya que la idea es una sola, que se escuche bien más alla de la tecnologia....

y si uno profundiza, el divisionismo se hace mayor ya no con los seguidores de una tecnologia u otra, si no dentro de una misma, con los partidarios de determinados equipos y mirando esto, y en parte tienen razón con un buen oido se nota que no suena exactamnte iguales, pero esto lamentablemente lejos del gran público, ya que hay que poder sentir esa diferencia si no carece de todo sentido....

De alli que se diga que ciertos equipos suenan mejor determinados tipos de música en determinados equipos, y en otros otro tipo y es asi,,,,, pero claro quien entumecio sus oidos con graves de gran volumen, no podra diferenciar un equipo de gama media de uno de gama alta(y cuando digo gama alta no me refier ha ciertas tonterias misticas del high ended, si no a verdaderos equipos)

y como lamentablemente la audibilidad no es igual en todos se discutira sin sentido alguno......

Y esto si lo puedo decir de mi propia letra, más alla que leido montones de libros sobre audio, sino por haber participado en pruebas tecnologicas y en audiciones de distintos equipos, y gracias a que aún consevo un buen oido, mal que le pese a algunos y eso me lleva a que cuando escucho a diario uso un tipo de equipo, pero cuando quiero escuchar y disfrutar de un buen sonido no hay como ciertos y determinados elementos, por eso mis próximas joyas personales un OTL y un equipo con salida mosfet, ya que lo que tiene uno no lo tiene el otro, entonces para tener todo debo tener los dos..... si tomara partido por un tipo me perderia lo que el otro me ofrece......


Y yo me pregunto porque perdermelo? porque debo tomar una ridicula postura? sigan diciendo barbaridades mientras disfruto de buena música y una exquiisita bebida...........

*Aclaración*

Al decir barbaridades, es solo referencia, ya sea de un lado o del otro a sostener algo sin fundamentación y sin conocimiento de la cosa, es decir a quienes solo leyeron a fulano o mengano y afirma como cosa cierta y acabada lo que dicen..... *hay diferencia en dar por algo como cierto y opinar que es asi.....*

Quedando fuera de ello cualquier opinion  particular, ya que todo es opinable sin importar de que bando se trate ya que todo debate es interesante
Y muchos menos los que de un lado u otro con razones fundamentadas sostengan lo que dicen


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pandacba dijo:


> *Es apenas una experiencia subjetiva*, y de postura tomada como muchos, asi otro posteara una postura opuesta y sera algo de nunca acabar.....


Subjetiva?  ...leíste el resto del Capítulo 1?????



pandacba dijo:


> *De alli que se diga que ciertos equipos suenan mejor determinados tipos de música en determinados equipos, y en otros otro tipo y es asi,,,,, pero claro quien entumecio sus oidos con graves de gran volumen, no podra diferenciar un equipo de gama media de uno de gama alta*(y cuando digo gama alta no me refier ha ciertas tonterias misticas del high ended, si no a verdaderos equipos)


  Y eso no es *subjetivo* solo por que lo decís vos?????



pandacba dijo:


> Y esto si lo puedo decir de mi propia letra, más alla *que leido montones de libros sobre audio*.


*Cuales????*


pandacba dijo:


> sino por haber participado en *pruebas tecnologicas* y en audiciones de distintos equipos


*Cuales????* Diseñadas por quien? Bajo que condiciones? Si no aclarás eso, no deja de ser un comentario sin sentido...



pandacba dijo:


> y gracias a que aún consevo un buen oido, mal que le pese a algunos y eso me lleva a que cuando escucho a diario uso un tipo de equipo, pero cuando quiero escuchar y disfrutar de un buen sonido no hay como ciertos y determinados elementos


No creo que a nadie le pese que tengas un buen oído....lo que pesa es que tratás de usarlo como elemento de medida de precisión absoluta.



pandacba dijo:


> Quedando fuera de ello cualquier opinion  particular, *ya que todo es opinable sin importar de que bando se trate ya que todo debate es interesante*


*Lo único opinable es lo subjetivo*, tal como lo que estás sosteniendo. La matemática no es opinable ni las leyes físicas/electrónicas tampoco.



pandacba dijo:


> Y muchos menos los que de un lado u otro con razones fundamentadas sostengan lo que dicen


  

PD: Y hay algo que me llama terriblemente la atención: en ningún momento hablás del sistema de parlantes que estás usando para las "pruebas"...eso no juega en esta "discusión"????


----------



## el-rey-julien

es verdad ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡   y  los parlantes ?


----------



## Dano

juanma dijo:


> Me desvio tangencialmente del espíritu del post, pero pregunto, ya que veo gente con mas experiencia que yo en esto:
> 
> Han trabajado con paneles acusticos? Es notable la mejora en la escucha?
> Me refiero a dar una "sensación de amplitud" al sonido.
> 
> En venta por web, hay paneles de 50x50cm a poco mas de U$S1.
> Recomiendan algo?
> 
> Algo asi me estoy refiriendo, o con mas paneles, según sea el caso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!




Mejoran mucho la escucha, la sensación que me dan a mi son todo lo contrario, es como si redujeran la sala alrededor tuyo. (0 reverb, 0 eco).


Las cajas de huevo sirven a medias, para un arranque andan pero no son tan buenos como los paneles de espuma, ademas a los meses podes tener visitantes como arañas y mugres de esas.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Creo que lo mejor del hilo es esto:


> la *sensación* que me dan a *mi* son todo lo contrario


Esto es la demostración plena de una persona que tiene humildad y sabe que oír es subjetivo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Dano dijo:


> Mejoran mucho la escucha, la sensación que me dan a mi son todo lo contrario, es como si redujeran la sala alrededor tuyo. (0 reverb, 0 eco).


La lógica indica que debieras sentir lo opuesto, la ausencia de eco (Reverberación) es propia de los ambientes abiertos (Muy abiertos).



> Las cajas de huevo sirven a medias, para un arranque andan pero no son tan buenos como los paneles de espuma, ademas a los meses podes tener visitantes como arañas y mugres de esas.


En realidad no hay un único material capás de adsorber todo el rango de audio, en general se emplean varias capaz de distintos materiales y formas.


----------



## Dano

Fogonazo dijo:


> La lógica indica que debieras sentir lo opuesto, la ausencia de eco (Reverberación) es propia de los ambientes abiertos (Muy abiertos).



Tiene lógica lo que decis (bastante), pero en mi caso la sensación es la opuesta, es como opresivo (parecido a envolverse completamente en una manta pesada) además nunca pude conseguir paneles de colores claros, los que tengo son verde oscuro (me ofrecieron cuando los compré azul oscuro y negro (cual de todos peor... )) psicológicamente eso afecta también porque la luz se absorve mucho y parece que las paredes se vienen encima.

Demasiada subjetividad.


----------



## antiworldx

A mi me gusta la reberberacion... Sin exagerar claro, me da la impresion que es mas grande la habitacion y que se escucha mas fuerte. A demas que los agudos no se pierden tanto si hay donde reboten. Pero cada quien.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Creo que se ha llegado al punto justo del tema.
Frases sueltas y no textuales:
A mí me gusta la reverberación. A mí no me gusta la reverberación.
A mí me gustan los agudos y los graves al "mango". A mí me gusta la respuesta plana.

Cada uno tiene su razón y es válida, una cosa es la teoría, y otra la práctica.
El oído como órgano es físico y responde a la física, sin embargo, la interpretación del oído la hace el cerebro, y eso ya es absolutamente subjetivo.

Si quiero oír tal cual una filarmónica tal como la oiría en una sala de conciertos, no deberían haber ecos ni reverberaciones.
Si quiero oír un conjunto de rock en vivo tal como se oiría en un estadio, no deberían haber ecos ni reverberaciones.
Ahora, si quiero oír un órgano que se ejecutó en una iglesia, y la grabación no contempló los ecos, debería oírla en un lugar que genere ecos.

Todo esto no quita que, a mí me podría gustar oír una orquesta de rock en una iglesia, como oír la filarmónica de Viena en un celular. Creo que calificar a los que oyen y disfrutan de MP3 y descalificar a los que prefieren el vinilo (y viceversa), es como decir "el verde es el color más lindo, sobre este punto no hay discusión".

Es probable que a las 1.15 de la madrugada esté hablando pavadas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Lo que decís es completamente cierto: si a vos te gusta escuchar Pink Floyd adentro de un tacho de 200 lts....está todo OK!...gustos son gustos   
El problema comienza cuando pretendés analizar los parámetros de un amplificador basado en lo que dice tu oído y no los instrumentos...y sin tener en cuenta la configuración de parlantes...y no hablemos del posicionamiento de los mismos y del que escucha.


----------



## AntonioAA

Dano : perdona que te corrija, sin ser experto: Reverberacion es lo anterior al Eco , o sea cuando la onda reflejada llega con un atraso que no llega a ser otra "imagen" , si el ambiente es grande o MUY GRANDE, hay eco....
Respecto a los aislantes, todo tiene su justa medida! . Si exageras , es lo que decis vos, oprimente . 
He intentado leer un poco y hay algunas tablas e instrumentos , son para grandes salas.
Para nosotros no nos queda otra que hacer pruebas ....
Hay habitaciones que son "horribles" y no queda otro remedio que amortiguar un poco. Dificil en un ambiente domestico. Es notable la influencia de alfombras, muebles etc. , frente a la cantidad de paredes lisas, vidrios .
Pero con poco que uno agregue o cambie se llega a resultados aceptables.

Jua! Zavalla! parece que somos dos que no tenemos nada mejor que hacer tan temprano! 
Ni que hubieramos ido a la misma Facu.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Jua! Zavalla! parece que somos dos que no tenemos nada mejor que hacer tan temprano!
> Ni que hubieramos ido a la misma Facu.


Naaaa....si tengo cosas que hacer, pero son dentro de un rato, y como me van a secar la mente aprovecho ahora para distenderme un poco


----------



## Fogonazo

Dano dijo:


> Tiene lógica lo que decis (bastante), pero en mi caso la sensación es la opuesta, *es como opresivo (parecido a envolverse completamente en una manta pesada)*


La sensación de la "manta" concuerda con la generalidad, habitualmente vivimos en un entorno de ruido + reverberación + eco, al desaparecer todo esto queda una sensación tipo *agorafobia *
Llamativa tu percepción, pero es tuya y es indiscutible.



> Además nunca pude conseguir paneles de colores claros, los que tengo son verde oscuro (me ofrecieron cuando los compré azul oscuro y negro (cual de todos peor... )) psicológicamente eso afecta también porque la luz se absorve mucho y parece que las paredes se vienen encima......


Sip, parecería que los fabricantes de paneles sobresalen por la falta de buen gusto, por otro lado, los paneles mas antiguos además de sensación de encierro daban la impresión de estar dentro de una "Picadora de carne"



ezavalla dijo:


> Naaaa....si tengo cosas que hacer, pero son dentro de un rato, y como me van a secar la mente aprovecho ahora para distenderme un poco



​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 44509​


Algo muy parecido a eso!!!!   ...pero faltaron algunos exabruptos verbales  
Perdón por el off-topic


----------



## pandacba

jajaja, demasiado gráfico.....
Si alguien tuvo la oportunidad de estar en una cámara anecoica, donde es posible "escuchar" los látidos del corazón.... es una sensación muy particular, y hace que la sensación de espacio no concuerde con el físico.....

De echo como dice Dano la reverberación, da una sensación agradable, incluso a un sonido que tal vez no lo sea, la sensación puede definirse como profunididad......

Por ejemplo en los programas en vivo cuando alguien canta, sobre todo a capella veran que hay una diferencia cuando esa persona habla, más alla del cambio que se produce al cantar, me refiero a una sensación de que la voz lo llena todo, bueno ese efecto lo causa la reberveración... y es interesante experimentar con ella....
Por ejemplo para la PC utilizo el XMPLAY, es portable, y muy bueno, tiene entre otras carácteristicas un buen ecualizador que se nota y bastante los cambios e incluye reverberación, si bien otros reproductores ofrecen eto como el win-amp  me termino gustando más porque ocupa poco y nada es portable y la calidad que tiene, entre ellas los controles que se siente y percibe muy bien cada modificación, los invito a probarlo, yo lo enontre por casualidad, ya que necesitaba un reproductor liviano y jamás me imagine lo que era, y muchos de quienes lo han probado lo han adoptado, como no se instala pruebenlo y comenten sobre todo el tema, ecualizador y reverberación.... obvio a algunos les gustara a otros no, pero creo que es valido para probar y opinar que les parece y sobre todo por lo que se mencionaba en cuanto a la reverberaciíon, claro hay que elegir bien el nivel, si es mucha pasa a ser desagradable y también depende el tema.... los cantantes con no tan buena voz o pobre afinación echan mano a ella, y tambien en locución ya que en su justa medida produce una sensación agradable

Una forma simple de experimentar sin tener que armar nada, obvio no es igual que utilizar una camara de reverberacia pero vale la pena probar


----------



## A Class

Diosssss,he montado un ampli valvular con unas miserables ecl82,hablamos de 3x3 w y sinceramente...
no quiero escuchar nada mas,las valvulas tienen su particular coloratura,que te pone los pelos de punta,nada que ver con estado solido,la musica te emociona,literalmente

habia escuchado otros buenos amplis de valvulas,pero cuando empiezas a probar bafles y aciertas con uno adecuado... es absolutamente perfecto,un sonido suave y harmonioso,por supuesto,hay que hacer una buena eleccion de musica.

Las valvulas tienen ese color y ese calor que nunca puede tener un transistor... (bonita rima)
Solo prueben y experimenten,ya que nunca me habia planteado tener un valvular,pero ves que tu ampli te produce fatiga auditiva... empiezas a plantearte si vala la pena destrozar tus timpanos con 30300000 watios 
Para mis momentos de relax,ahora si....... valvulas

Recomiendo firmemente valvulas,y eso que yo les tenia mucho desprecio,pero sinceramente,los pelos se te ponen de punta,y no traten de comprender solamente,experimenten,investiguen,analicen
Prueben las valvulas

Hasta mi novia se quito el sombrero ante esa dos miserables valvulas rusas de mediocre calidad y me felicito por el nuevo amplificador valvular que tenemos en casa...


----------



## antiworldx

Siempre ha sido algo subjetivo. Te gustan las válvulas, y se acabó.
No busques explicación.
No quieras argumentarlo.
No quieras defenderlo.
Simplemente aprende a que respeten tu decicion sin ser agredido ni ser agresivo.
El tener un "oido valvular" es algo de lo mas subjetivo y esoterico, que razonable y cientifico. 
Creo que el comentario simplemente puede ser complementado con dos tipos de comentarios. El que te apoya, y el que respetuosamente dice... yo no hago con ello, pero disfruta.
Saludos. Y sigue esa linea de trabajo. Pocos podemos experimentar con nuestro particular oido.


----------



## pandacba

A class la ECL82 no es la mejor de las valvulas, no se con que trafo las habras utilizado, cuando hablas de un equipo bueno no menos de un EL34/6CA7, EL186, KT88 y similares, pero dos PCL82 sin trafo de salida no tenes idea del sonido que tienen no llevan trnasformador.....

En el foro esta posteado varios circuitos de amplis valvulares sin transformador de salida, ese tipo de equipos merece la pena ser escuchado hay un cambio radical ya que al no haber trafo de salida el ancho de banda es impresionante.... para este tipo de equipos muy recomendadas la 6AS7 son triodos dobles







Otro tubo bueno para el mismo tipo de ampli es el 6C33





una imagen de ese tubo








Algo que creo rescatable es lo que dijiste hay que escucharlos  equipos valvulados, pero de buena calidad, sino seria lo mismo como equipos simples de los 60, y 70 que tenian un pésimo sonido, y solo un equipo de marca sonaba bien

Y hay que probarlos con disitinto tipo de música, tiene su encanto.....

Cada técnica tiene su ventaja, por eso contruyo nuevas unidades de ambos tipos(uno de estado solido salida a mosfet y otro valvulado salida sin tranformador...) para disfrutar buena música


----------



## janston

Aunque para mi todo es relativo en cuanto a calidad de sonido, por lo que he escuchado, me quedo con una buena bandeja con unos discos (de ser posible de primer corte) y un lindo amplificador valvular. Pero como dije es relativo; es según el oído de cada uno.

Y en cuanto a transistores y válvulas, creo que ya quedó claro lo que pienso


----------



## Dano

AntonioAA dijo:


> Dano : perdona que te corrija, sin ser experto: Reverberacion es lo anterior al Eco , o sea cuando la onda reflejada llega con un atraso que no llega a ser otra "imagen" , si el ambiente es grande o MUY GRANDE, hay eco....




No se donde dije eso pero bueno,  , voy a hacer una aclaración conceptual para todos los que leen el foro, muchas veces se presentan confusiones entre eco y reververación y son dos cosas distintas.
Explico:

El eco se produce cuando la señal emitida ya se a extinguido y llega al escucha la señal reflejada. En un orden cronológico se escucha la señal emitida, termina de emitirse la señal, pasa un tiempo de silencio, se escucha la señal reflejada.

La reverberación sucede cuando la señal emitida no finalizó y al escucha ya le esta llegando la señal reflejada. En un orden cronológico sería algo asi: Señal emitida, sigue emitiendose la señal, se escucha la señal reflejada, finaliza la señal emitida, finaliza la señal reflejada.
Aunque teóricamente al final se debería producir un "pseudo" eco, se desprecia.

A que lleva todo esto. Uno puede obtener eco o reberveración variando el tiempo de la señal emitida.

Todo esto basado en casos teoricos, los análisis de reflexión acústica en casos reales son asesinos. Lo dejo ahí nomas porque me voy por las ramas escribiendo (como siempre )

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Dijimos lo mismo , Dano! ... vos con mas flores que yo  , a veces peco de demasiado sintetico.... y de otras tantas cosas .


----------



## danirebollo

puff cuanta parrafada... y cuantas frases no cientificas. 
La gran diferencia son los armonicos que cada componente produce y su rendimiento. No se puede comparar una minicadena, con un tda, con un amplificador de valvulas y decir que los de transistores son una basura.
Por no hablar de los altavoces...


----------



## Alvar

Soy nuevo en este foro, y quiero expresar lo que pienso acerca del CD o sonido digital, y el sonido análogo de LP. Yo prefiero el sonido de un buen LP, para mi tiene más brillo, más fondo y feeling que la música digital. Pero tiene una desventaja, es menos práctico. Además hay que gastarse mucho dinero en un buen equipo. Yo disfruto mis colección de LP, tengo discos de la casa London de hace 40 años y suenan increíbles. Yo utilizo un McIntosh MC275, con McIntosh D46 y dos bocinas James y un tocadisco Numark TTXUSB con agujas Ortofon. El problema es que no todo el mundo invierte tanto dinero para escuchar música. Para mi gusto los instrumentos de cuerda y viento suenan mejor en los Lp.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Alvar dijo:


> para mi tiene más brillo, más fondo y feeling que la música digital




ok, por favor, defini que es brillo, fondo y feeling


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo le doy Brillo, fondo y feeling a mi música MP3 de 128kbps con ésta chucheria


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Alvar dijo:


> Soy nuevo en este foro, y quiero expresar lo que pienso acerca del CD o sonido digital, y el sonido análogo de LP. Yo prefiero el sonido de un buen LP, para mi tiene más brillo, más fondo y feeling que la música digital. Pero tiene una desventaja, es menos práctico. Además hay que gastarse mucho dinero en un buen equipo. Yo disfruto mis colección de LP, tengo discos de la casa London de hace 40 años y suenan increíbles. Yo utilizo un McIntosh MC275, con McIntosh D46 y dos bocinas James y un tocadisco Numark TTXUSB con agujas Ortofon. El problema es que no todo el mundo invierte tanto dinero para escuchar música. Para mi gusto los instrumentos de cuerda y viento suenan mejor en los Lp.


Otra vez lo mismo!!!!!!
NO HAY DIFERENCIA ENTRE EL SONIDO DE UN LP Y EL DE UN CD!!!!!!! :enfadado: :enfadado:
*La diferencia está en la forma en que está masterizada la grabación en cada soporte*, por que en los LP no era posible ni necesaria la compresión que se aplica hoy (y que tampoco es neecsaria) en grabaciones digitales.
Si a vos te gusta escuchar LP en tus equipos que valen muuuchos miles de dólares, todo OK, pero no creas que por eso vas a "escuchar mejor" que en equipos mucho mas económicos: si a un amplificador le metés basura... por los parlantes sacás basura... sin importar el "precio" de la basura


----------



## ocarbone

Eduardo,
Ud, tiene razon, el problema que terminamos escuchando en un CD lo que quizo el ingeniero de masterizacion, aveces reproduczco en la Pc musica con el progrma Foobar 2000, que trae un visualizador de como esta ecualizado el archivo, y sobresalen los medios cayendo en los agudos extremos, mas alla de los 10 o 14Khz, como asi tambien para las frecuencias debajo de los 140 hz. Para mi gusto disfruto mas una grabacion de pocos instrumentos. Una cosa que simepre me llamo la atencion, por ejemplo fueron los LP de Eduardo Falu, que se ecuchava la friccion del dedo en las cuerdas de la guitarra.

Pd: Son muy interesantes sus comentarios, el tema que para escuchar un poco mejor en audio, la diferencia en pesos es mucho mayor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ooc3333 dijo:


> Pd: Son muy interesantes sus comentarios, el tema que para escuchar un poco mejor en audio, la diferencia en pesos es mucho mayor.


Para "escuchar mejor" la unica inversión que debe hacer es en parlantes/baffles, y no necesariamente los mas costosos son lo que "mejor suenan".
Esa historia acerca de que los "amplificadores suenan diferente" es un mito audiófilo. Los amplificadores, si en iguales condiciones miden igual... entonces suenan igual. Punto.

Debo reconocer que los McIntosh son muy bonitos... y toda la bola, pero de que me sirve invertir miles y miles de dólares en un amplificador o CD-player si la "interfaz con la oreja" está en los parlantes????
Por supuesto, si a esto lo lee un audiófilo va a comenzar a sanatear con los "micro-detalles" y toda esa verdura sin ningún fundamento o sentido...pero bueno... es parte del circo


----------



## el-rey-julien

los mejores amplificadores que mejor suenan,son siempre los que uno construye con sus propias manos
no importan que sean malisimos,pero uno esta feliz ¡¡


----------



## Alvar

Estimado Zeta_bola_1
Cuando escribí acerca del tema, no lo hice con la finalidad de entrar en definiciones profundas. Hice un comentario muy personal del tema. Es posible que para mí sea difícil de explicar, pero es algo que lo siento cuando escucho la música. Yo comente que tengo un equipo de muy buena calidad, y dispongo de LP muy bien cuidados, ya sean viejos o no, esto es crucial para que la música análoga suene bien. Es un sistema muy delicado. Si se raya, si tiene polvo, todo esto influye en el sonido. No podría decir con exactitud a que se debe la diferencia, pero es posible que sea cuestión de gusto, como escriben otros foreros. A mi me gusta mucho el Jazz, y la música clásica. Cuando escucho un piano en digital no me gusta. Quizás debería yo escucharlo en un buen reproductor de de música digital, el cual no dispongo. Reproduzco la música digital desde la computadora, con un cable que va al McIntosh D46.



Los James son baffles de muy buena calidad. Estoy de acuerdo. Hay que tener el equipo completo. Y sobre todo buena fuente de sonido. Hay LP que tienen un sonido fatal. Me parece eso se debe a la casa. En general un London, un RCA, producen buen sonido, he tenido mala experiencia con la casa Epic.
Lo de escuchar o no Lp es cuestión de gusto.


----------



## Alvar

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo le doy Brillo, fondo y feeling a mi música MP3 de 128kbps con ésta chucheria
> 
> http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/thxsuperbrillo.png
> 
> http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/Meme/fuckthat.jpg



Y ¿Cómo podría mejorar el sonido de la música Mp3. Mis Mp3 están desde 128kbps en adelante.
La reproduzco desde una imac conectada al McIntosh C46.





			
				Alvar dijo:
			
		

> Y ¿Cómo podría mejorar el sonido de la música Mp3. Mis Mp3 están desde 128kbps en adelante.
> La reproduzco desde una imac conectada al McIntosh C46.



Por algún motivo está no me convence. He preguntado a algunos supuestos experto, y nadie me ha sabido decir el porque.


----------



## Fogonazo

Alvar dijo:


> Y ¿Cómo podría mejorar el sonido de la música Mp3. Mis Mp3 están desde 128kbps en adelante.
> La reproduzco desde una imac conectada al McIntosh C46..



No importa con que lo vallas a reproducir.
El formato MP3 reduce el tamaño de los archivos de sonido en base a la aplicación de un algoritmo de recursividad de cadenas pero posee perdida de información, es decir que al pasar un archivo de sonido digital a formato MP3 se pierde información, sin importar la taza de compresión y que obviamente no es recuperable.

Cuanto mas alta es la taza de compresión, mayor es la perdida de información.

La taza de compresión es función inversa a los KBps, a mayor taza de compresión, menos KBPs

Si no deseas pérdidas de información de audio debes conseguir tus archivos en formato *FLAC* (*F*ree *L*ossless *A*udio *C*odec, Codificación de Audio Sin Pérdida de información) o en formato *WMA* (*W*indows *M*edia *A*udio), pero en versión Lossless.


----------



## Alvar

Fogonazo dijo:


> No importa con que lo vallas a reproducir.
> El formato MP3 reduce el tamaño de los archivos de sonido en base a la aplicación de un algoritmo de recursividad de cadenas pero posee perdida de información, es decir que al pasar un archivo de sonido digital a formato MP3 se pierde información, sin importar la taza de compresión y que obviamente no es recuperable.
> 
> Cuanto mas alta es la taza de compresión, mayor es la perdida de información.
> 
> La taza de compresión es función inversa a los KBps, a mayor taza de compresión, menos KBPs
> 
> Si no deseas pérdidas de información de audio debes conseguir tus archivos en formato *FLAC* (*F*ree *L*ossless *A*udio *C*odec, Codificación de Audio Sin Pérdida de información) o en formato *WMA* (*W*indows *M*edia *A*udio), pero en versión Lossless.



Gracias por las aclaraciones Fogonazo. Pero que me dices, que el formato Mp3 no es de buena calidad. Porque existe otro problema, que hago con los 80 giga de música que tengo en Mp3. Tampoco  puedo tener tal cantidad de música en vinilos. El vinilo lo tengo porque me gusta su sonido, y por un tema de romanticismo hacia la tecnología del mismo. Pero la música digital es muy manejable y ni hablar del almacenamiento.



			
				Alvar dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por las aclaraciones Fogonazo. Pero que me dices, que el formato Mp3 no es de buena calidad. Porque existe otro problema, que hago con los 80 giga de música que tengo en Mp3. Tampoco  puedo tener tal cantidad de música en vinilos. El vinilo lo tengo porque me gusta su sonido, y por un tema de romanticismo hacia la tecnología del mismo. Pero la música digital es muy manejable y ni hablar del almacenamiento.



Y ¿Qué es THX. Lo que menciona Tacotomon.


----------



## Tacatomon

THX Studio Pro, es un programita que Ecualiza la música de una manera que adquiere más "Vitalidad" y "Cuerpo"... Análogamente a lo que algunas personas experimentan al escuchar un amplificador a Bulbos en contraste con un Transistorizado por ejemplo.

Y en honor a la verdad, mi comentario es en tono sarcástico. Ya que la música realmente debe ser degustada sin ninguna ecualización extra, tal y como el autor la planeó (Otra muy distinta es que el sistema de sonido necesite ecualuzación).

Lo que puedes hacer para librarte del MP3, es recopilar de nuevo la música que tienes, pero en FLAC. No sirve que de MP3 la pases a FLAC. Y cuidado con el espacio, que de 80Gb fácilmente serán unos 800-1000Gb (3Mb MP3 común a 30Mb FLAC común).

Saludos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Alvar dijo:


> Estimado Zeta_bola_1
> Cuando escribí acerca del tema, no lo hice con la finalidad de entrar en definiciones profundas. Hice un comentario muy personal del tema. Es posible que para mí sea difícil de explicar, pero es algo que lo siento cuando escucho la música. Yo comente que tengo un equipo de muy buena calidad, y dispongo de LP muy bien cuidados, ya sean viejos o no, esto es crucial para que la música análoga suene bien. Es un sistema muy delicado. Si se raya, si tiene polvo, todo esto influye en el sonido. No podría decir con exactitud a que se debe la diferencia, pero es posible que sea cuestión de gusto, como escriben otros foreros. A mi me gusta mucho el Jazz, y la música clásica. Cuando escucho un piano en digital no me gusta. Quizás debería yo escucharlo en un buen reproductor de de música digital, el cual no dispongo. Reproduzco la música digital desde la computadora, con un cable que va al McIntosh D46.
> 
> 
> 
> Los James son baffles de muy buena calidad. Estoy de acuerdo. Hay que tener el equipo completo. Y sobre todo buena fuente de sonido. Hay LP que tienen un sonido fatal. Me parece eso se debe a la casa. En general un London, un RCA, producen buen sonido, he tenido mala experiencia con la casa Epic.
> Lo de escuchar o no Lp es cuestión de gusto.



no es que suene mejor en LP o con equipos de mil millon dolar, ya sean valvulares o transistorizados. te gusta como tus equipos modifican la musica que un tipo hizo en algun momento y listo


----------



## hazard_1998

Tacatomon dijo:


> THX Studio Pro, es un programita que Ecualiza la música de una manera que adquiere más "Vitalidad" y "Cuerpo"... Análogamente a lo que algunas personas experimentan al escuchar un amplificador a Bulbos en contraste con un Transistorizado por ejemplo.
> 
> Y en honor a la verdad, mi comentario es en tono sarcástico. Ya que la música realmente debe ser degustada sin ninguna ecualización extra, tal y como el autor la planeó (Otra muy distinta es que el sistema de sonido necesite ecualuzación).
> 
> Lo que puedes hacer para librarte del MP3, es recopilar de nuevo la música que tienes, pero en FLAC. No sirve que de MP3 la pases a FLAC. Y cuidado con el espacio, que de 80Gb fácilmente serán unos 800-1000Gb (3Mb MP3 común a 30Mb FLAC común).
> 
> Saludos!



hay otros tipos de formato que no son destructivos, ademas del flac y del WMA, estos son el formato de musepack (*.MPC) y los de monkey audio (*.APE) este ultimo tiene una tasa de compresion no tan alta como un MP3 o MPC, pero la calidad es identica a la de un WAV, no habiendo perdida alguna de informacion.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

acá tenes la pagina de monkey´s audio http://www.monkeysaudio.com/


----------



## antiworldx

Ha!!!! no puedo creer que éste tema siga dando frutas... 
Si te gustan las valvulas, si te gusta el vinilo, si te gusta el sonido digital, si te gusta un reproductor de N-pistas, que si ecualizador, que subwoffer, que altavoces de tres vias, que codecs... 

Bah!!! Es un tema tan subjetivo como el color de un auto. A mi me gusta y a ti no, perfecto, por eso existe toda una gama de productos que se ajustan a tu gusto/economia, y algunos nos damos el lujo de diseñar y fabricar nuestro propio sonido... PERFECTO!!!

Pero jamás, jamás, voy a escuchar el sonido igual que nadie. 
Lo unico es que si el ancho de banda de respuesta de todas las partes implicadas en el proceso (desde el almacenamiento hasta tus oidos) entre más grande sea, más frecuencias vas a escuchar... y repito, la interpretación que des a lo que crees escuchar ya es cosa de cada quien.

Así que si crees que tu sonido es el mejor del mundo por que te da un orgasmo en tu cerebro, excelente! por que es lo que a ti te acomoda... Otro ejemplo? Es lo mismo que seas feliz vestido con tenis o zapatos. Si te acomodan, es lo mejor. 

Bah, tenia rato que no me sentía con ganas de opinar. Pero caray, por que les cuesta tanto trabajo aceptar que la música es un arte y como tal es totalmente subjetivo en su apreciación?


----------



## el-rey-julien




----------



## AntonioAA

Es un arte, subjetivo ... estan quienes lo hacen y al menos en mi caso quienes lo reproducimos ....
A los primeros , todas las libertades , tenemos la opcion que nos guste o no...

Los segundos tenemos 2 opciones : tratar de reproducirlo lo mas ajustado posible segun quiso su autor ... o seguir modificando .
Me anoto en lo primero . 
Lo otro es gusto , pero no vengan a decir "Esto es mejor , insuperable"  ... mostrame graficas . Lamentablemente los terricolas son faciles de engañar por otros congeneres y creen que a mas dinero les extraen , pertenecen a un grado superior de apreciación.


----------



## Helminto G.

actualmente el eslabon mas deficiente de una cadena de audio es el oido del escucha...


----------



## AntonioAA

Lo es , Coyote ... afortunadamente aun quedan cosas por hacer y que nuestra maltrecha maquina de escuchar aun se da cuenta !!


----------



## Helminto G.

bueno como en todo arte, por un lado esta la tacnica que siempre se puede mejorar y por otro lado esta la esencia que es meramente subjetiva y depende meramente de quien lo persive, por mi parte me gusta apreciar la musica, asi que no veo sentido a compra(me) un equipo con mucha mas calidad de lo que aprecian mis oidos, pero entiendo y respeto a quienes declinan por la tecnica y mejoran sus equipos hasta volverlos tan exactos como equipo de laboratorio, es como la relojeria, a unos les basta que de la hora pero hay relojeros que no soportan una milesima de segundo de error en la maquinaria...


----------



## crimson

Aquí la opinión de un músico con mucha experiencia, me pareció interesante:
http://www.musiquiatra.com/index.php?/topic/73831-el-secreto-de-los-valvulares/
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo

Lo que comenta coincide con lo que hemos hablado varias veces.
El músico busca "Algo" que exprese su arte tal como a el se le ocurre para lo cual emplea parlantes, amplificador, "Todo" como un instrumento mas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que se yo.... como *opinión* de un músico y su forma de hacer arte está excelente, pero hasta ahí nomás llegamos...
Como dice Fogo, el guitarrista busca que el conjunto ampli+guitarra+pedales suene como el quiere, como su arte le pide, como su corazón lo necesita... y en ese contexto no hay mucho mas para opinar... aunque eso no nos sirva para el diseño...


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Lo que yo diferenciaría es el amplificador que se usa para "crear" música y el que se emplea para reproducirla desde un CD/Vinilo, etc.

En este último amplificador, para mí no hay dudas que una de las características principales que influirán es que sea de baja distorsión, ya que el objetivo es justamente reproducir con la mayor exactitud posible el contenido almacenado sin que el amplificador modifique su contenido según su "interpretación".


----------



## crimson

Me llamó la atención este párrafo:
No depende de que los componentes sean buenos o malos, importa cómo suenan...y te puedo asegurar que dos capacitores del mismo valor y tolerancia, matcheados y testeados para saber que son realmente iguales, pero de diferente construcción...suenan diferente, reaccionan diferente...sabés cómo?
En frío, estáticos, en el banco de pruebas, dos componentes de diferente construcción pero igual valor responden igual.
Ahora...montalos en un ampli.
A medida que el ampli comienza a sonar, a variar el volumen y temperatura, esos componentes empiezan a separarse, empiezan a modificar su respuesta. Eso es lo que llamamos "sensibilidad del ampli".
En las pruebas de capacitores habría que probarlos calentándolos un poco ¿no? Traje este tema porque este pibe me parece de los más coherentes dentro del gremio musical. En cierta forma coincide con muchos de los temas que hemos estado tratando últimamente.
Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sep... yo lo había leído, pero no creo que un capacitor llegue a 80ºC como para variar su comportamiento... por que entonces ya estaría "chorreando".

Me parece que este hombre hace una mezcla de muchas cosas.. que la mayoría, si bien son reales, no se deben a lo que el dice...
Por ejemplo, se sabe que los capacitores de poliester generan mucha distorsión en la banda media del audio cuando están sujetos a tensiones "relativamente altas" .. lo que sería el caso de un ampli valvular. El asunto es que se habla de distorsiones un par de ordenes de magnitud inferiores a las propias de los parlantes... y ni hablar de los efectos de los pedales, así que por ese lado no creo que la influencia sea mucha. En cuanto al calentamiento... no he visto estudios al respecto, pero por regla general los caps "no deben calentarse" y si lo hacen... que yo sepa no sobrepasan los 40ºC... así que no creo que el calentamiento de 20ºC a 40ºC produzca efectos taaaaaan audibles como para mejorar la dinámica/sonido/lo que sea.

Me parece que este hombre hacer referencia a algún efecto, como por ejemplo el calentamiento propio de los valvulares... que nada tiene que ver con calentar los caps sino con la entrada en régimen de la emisión de los filamentos de las válvulas.. que es un efecto en el corto plazo y perfectamente predecible (de hecho no habría que operar los amplis en ese régimen transitorio de calentamiento). Tal vez a el le parezca algo "fabuloso"... pero, si este es el caso, no es nada mágico ni sutil.

Que se yo.... puede que como músico sea bueno, pero no creo que sepa de lo que está hablando cuando menciona los efectos y sus causas.


----------



## Rorschach

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Otra vez lo mismo!!!!!!
> NO HAY DIFERENCIA ENTRE EL SONIDO DE UN LP Y EL DE UN CD!!!!!!! :enfadado: :enfadado:
> *La diferencia está en la forma en que está masterizada la grabación en cada soporte*, por que en los LP no era posible ni necesaria la compresión que se aplica hoy (y que tampoco es neecsaria) en grabaciones digitales.
> Si a vos te gusta escuchar LP en tus equipos que valen muuuchos miles de dólares, todo OK, pero no creas que por eso vas a "escuchar mejor" que en equipos mucho mas económicos: si a un amplificador le metés basura... por los parlantes sacás basura... sin importar el "precio" de la basura



Sucede que hoy en día es muy difícil conseguir CD´s nuevos, grabados hace 25 o 30 años atrás, los mismos se consiguen nuevos pero ya han sido remasterizados y por lo general supercomprimidos, y al final suenan horribles, lo mismo sucede con las nuevas grabaciones.
Aquí les dejo un video acerca de lo que les hablo, y creo que si bien es incompleto, no deja de ser interesante.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo






PD: Con lo explayado no quiero ni me interesa entrar en la controversia LP/CD, estoy en un todo de acuerdo con lo descripto por Dr Zoidberg, el motivo de la nota es mostrar como se ha perdido la calidad en las grabaciones de los CD en función de las conveniencias de mercado impuestas por las grabadoras y su lucha entre ellas.-


----------



## Rorschach

Vean este video, creo que es bastante interesante.-
Lo que sigue en lineas más abajo es una traducción al castellano de la explicación que da el autor, realizada por el Profesor Ciruela Gustavo  , así que sepan disculpar si hay algún desliz sintáctico y/o semántico en la traducción .-

Nota del Autor del Video:

IMPORTANTE - Por favor, ver la versión HD de 720p para escuchar mejor las diferencias. Incluso en este entorno “YouTube” igualmente se reduce la calidad de audio por un largo trecho ! Sin embargo esperamos que se pueda obtener la esencia general del vídeo.
Aquí hay un video que compara / contrasta distintas versiones en CD de la canción de ABBA "Lay All Your Love On Me" grabado y lanzado en 1980.
Las versiones en CD utilizados aquí son –
1985 ( ? )  USA Atlantic CD Pressing
1994 " Thank You For The Music" Box Set Remaster
2001 Astley Remaster
2005 " Complete Studio Recordings " Box Set
He hecho que el volumen de todas las versiones sea el mismo ,  o sea que con el mismo volumen para cada muestra , se puede oír los detalles que se pierden ,  sobre todo la limitación y compresión del sonido, especialmente en la versión remasterizada de 2005., esta versión es una víctima de la llamada " guerra del volumen " ( loudness war ), donde los ingenieros excesivamente comprimen y limitan el audio. También puede escuchar los cambios drásticos en la ecualización que algunos de estos clips tienen. Las formas de onda de cada pista muestran que cada versión remasterizada sucesiva es más fuerte que su predecesora , que es de nuevo un patrón que se encuentra en “ La Guerra del Volumen “ (Loudness War).-







Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------

